# Air travel policy updates



## 2Lunds

I broke this thread off from the land border discussion.  I'll start by posting this update from June 9 2021 https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/hotel-quarantine-1.6058930

My current gripe is that doing away with the hotel quarantine is great, but the testing required both before entering the USA, and upon arriving back in Canada is *very* expensive.  That, combined with a still mandatory (at-home) shorter quarantine doesn't do much to free up leisure travel.


----------



## 22Tink

2Lunds said:


> I broke this thread off from the land border discussion.  I'll start by posting this update from June 9 2021 https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/hotel-quarantine-1.6058930
> 
> My current gripe is that doing away with the hotel quarantine is great, but the testing required both before entering the USA, and upon arriving back in Canada is *very* expensive.  That, combined with a still mandatory (at-home) shorter quarantine doesn't do much to free up leisure travel.


Agreed. I’d love to see the testing requirements dropped or at least lessened  for fully vaccinated travellers.


----------



## 2Lunds

22Tink said:


> Agreed. I’d love to see the testing requirements dropped or at least lessened  for fully vaccinated travellers.


I'd even settle for more choices for private testing, acknowledging that leisure travel is happening.  There are only 2 labs in MB doing it right now, and they're $500 each!  YEESH.


----------



## pigletto

I don’t think the point was to free up leisure travel. I think they want to start slowly and cautiously while we get out of the end of this wave and get people both vaccinations. Those who can’t or won’t wait for various reasons now have a path forward . An expensive one perhaps, but a path nonetheless.
I think those tests will get easier and less expensive to get based on how long they will be required .


----------



## bcwife76

I'm still confused on what happens to the under 12's. 

Say we go away in August. DH and I fully vaxxed by then and let's assume our 12yr old is too (she *should* get second shot before end of July). That leaves our 10 yr old. We ALL get neg tests to get back on the plane, we ALL get tested again at the airport and then.....what? Can we leave, go home, isolate for 1-3 days til our tests come back neg, but our 10yr old stays in quarantine at home? We are not expected to get a hotel for her (and us) are we? My head hurts thinking about all this   Is a late August trip even possible?Will our Aulani trip be possible?


----------



## damo

bcwife76 said:


> I'm still confused on what happens to the under 12's.
> 
> Say we go away in August. DH and I fully vaxxed by then and let's assume our 12yr old is too (she *should* get second shot before end of July). That leaves our 10 yr old. We ALL get neg tests to get back on the plane, we ALL get tested again at the airport and then.....what? Can we leave, go home, isolate for 1-3 days til our tests come back neg, but our 10yr old stays in quarantine at home? We are not expected to get a hotel for her (and us) are we? My head hurts thinking about all this   Is a late August trip even possible?Will our Aulani trip be possible?



Yes, there really needs to be more clarification here.


----------



## ellbell

I think the requirement for testing to go to the states will end soon.  Unfortunately I don't think our government is using actual science to make decisions and will keep testing for quite some time


----------



## Juventus

So please help walk me this if I wanted to fly from Pearson to Orlando and back; as of now I need:

1) a PCR test within 72 hours of departure (I see Lifelabs has Flyclear for $200 that takes 48hrs...so timing would have to be bang on).

2) Do I need another PCR test to board the return flight from Orlando, again within 72hrs? (Any tips/info/cost on getting this done)

3). When landing, will I be given a test to take (any cost?), then quarantine waiting for results?

Trying to get all this straight in my head.


----------



## pangyal

Juventus said:


> So please help walk me this if I wanted to fly from Pearson to Orlando and back; as of now I need:
> 
> 1) a PCR test within 72 hours of departure (I see Lifelabs has Flyclear for $200 that takes 48hrs...so timing would have to be bang on).
> 
> 2) Do I need another PCR test to board the return flight from Orlando, again within 72hrs? (Any tips/info/cost on getting this done)
> 
> 3). When landing, will I be given a test to take (any cost?), then quarantine waiting for results?
> 
> Trying to get all this straight in my head.


For your first question: If you are flying out of Pearson for the next little while, you can take advantage of the short-term study going on where they will administer a rapid test for free at T1 or T3 before you flight. You have to book it in advance online.


----------



## pangyal

I confess that I am somewhat confused by the announcement details. Are they saying that the quarantine hotels are being dropped as of now or as of some nebulous point in the future?


----------



## 2Lunds

pangyal said:


> I confess that I am somewhat confused by the announcement details. Are they saying that the quarantine hotels are being dropped as of now or as of some nebulous point in the future?


Some time in July I think?


----------



## Sue M

pangyal said:


> For your first question: If you are flying out of Pearson for the next little while, you can take advantage of the short-term study going on where they will administer a rapid test for free at T1 or T3 before you flight. You have to book it in advance online.


Wish Vancouver had that. I have no idea what happens when we land there, if we’re given a rapid test there or what? R


----------



## bcwife76

What about connecting flights? We are considering a trip to Puerto Vallarta or Cancun in August but for our dates some flights are connecting through Calgary and then changing planes for Vancouver. Do we test at the airport in Calgary? Because doing a 1-3 day isolation there is obvs not going to happen. Ugh.


----------



## Starwind

bcwife76 said:


> What about connecting flights? We are considering a trip to Puerto Vallarta or Cancun in August but for our dates some flights are connecting through Calgary and then changing planes for Vancouver. Do we test at the airport in Calgary? Because doing a 1-3 day isolation there is obvs not going to happen. Ugh.



Under the current rules you do the the test at the initial Canadian arrival airport followed by the initial hotel quarantine at a designated hotel local to that airport while waiting for the result. It is only after receiving the negative test result from that initial test that one is allowed to travel to final destination for approved quarantine.

According to CBC reporting, with the proposed revision to those guidelines for people who are fully vaccinated: "Health Minister Patty Hajdu said the government is hoping to ease some restrictions in stages, starting in early July. She said those fully vaccinated Canadians and permanent residents will still have to take a COVID-19 test on arrival and have an isolation plan until their test comes back negative."

My read of that is if you are fully vaccinated you would be tested in Calgary on arrival and have to isolate (in Calgary) under an approved isolation plan until you get the negative test result. Once you have the negative test result, you would be able to travel onward. 

SW


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Starwind, thanks for outlining that.

This is why direct flights will be VERY important going forward. 

It might be just easier to do an all inclusive package as the resorts provide free PCR tests at the resort. Then direct flight home, test at home airport, then 1-3 day quarantine at home.


----------



## 2Lunds

There are only 4 Canadian airports accepting international flights:  Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto, Montreal.  If you don't live in one of those cities, there are no direct flights.  Even during "normal" times smaller centres don't have direct flights.  The direct flights I've ever taken from Winnipeg are charters from vacation companies (like Sunwing for example) to Mexico.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

2Lunds said:


> There are only 4 Canadian airports accepting international flights:  Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto, Montreal.  If you don't live in one of those cities, there are no direct flights.  Even during "normal" times smaller centres don't have direct flights.  The direct flights I've ever taken from Winnipeg are charters from vacation companies (like Sunwing for example) to Mexico.



Halifax has TONS of direct flights in normal times. I wouldn't be traveling until Nov/Dec so assuming directs will be back by then.  Same for all inclusives.


----------



## bcwife76

Thank you for the clarification! *If* we do end up doing Puerto Vallarta in August (big IF) definitely direct flights only then!


----------



## hdrolfe

I think the announcement is really just current state/temporary and more changes will come in time. Unless you are travelling in the next few weeks I don't see how any current state answers will help. 

The airlines are selling direct flights to/from other places than currently available, they are assuming those flights will be able to happen. I have flights booked for December, direct home to Ottawa (couldn't get a direct to as they changed it to non-direct on Fridays) but I am well aware things may change by then, and while it's lovely to know testing requirements today, I don't think they will be the same by the time we actually get to go, especially since most eligible people will have their two doses by then (if they choose to get it). If we hit those "herd immunity" marks then who knows what it will be. 

I don't think they are talking about children travelling because we are still not supposed to be travelling for vacation/fun.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Starwind said:


> My read of that is if you are fully vaccinated you would be tested in Calgary on arrival and have to isolate (in Calgary) under an approved isolation plan until you get the negative test result. Once you have the negative test result, you would be able to travel onward.


Thank you for the break down of information.


----------



## quandrea

Regarding the cancel with no penalty offer airlines have right now. If I cancel, I understand the money goes into a travel bank. Is that immediate?  Can I rebook immediately?


----------



## Starwind

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Starwind, thanks for outlining that.
> 
> This is why direct flights will be VERY important going forward.
> 
> It might be just easier to do an all inclusive package as the resorts provide free PCR tests at the resort. Then direct flight home, test at home airport, then 1-3 day quarantine at home.



Welcome.

The major limitation right now is that, as others have noted, right now there are only 4 Canadian cities that are allowed to have inbound international flight arrivals. There has been no indication of when that will change.


----------



## grantclaire

quandrea said:


> Regarding the cancel with no penalty offer airlines have right now. If I cancel, I understand the money goes into a travel bank. Is that immediate?  Can I rebook immediately?


I have cancelled with Westjet and the credit goes into my travel bank right away. I use the WJ app.


----------



## pangyal

quandrea said:


> Regarding the cancel with no penalty offer airlines have right now. If I cancel, I understand the money goes into a travel bank. Is that immediate?  Can I rebook immediately?


For Westjet, yes. With Air Canada it can take weeks to see your “travel voucher” generated and emailed, in my experience.


----------



## quandrea

pangyal said:


> For Westjet, yes. With Air Canada it can take weeks to see your “travel voucher” generated and emailed, in my experience.


This is good to know. I’m Air Canada.


----------



## KNovacovschi

pangyal said:


> For Westjet, yes. With Air Canada it can take weeks to see your “travel voucher” generated and emailed, in my experience.



It took awhile to get our travel voucher from last April but now you can get an actual refund. My husband had a trip booked to BC for this week but cancelled last week and received a refund and was returned to the credit card within a couple days, I was shocked how fast it was. I’ve also received a coupleof emails from AC stating I can change my travel voucher into a refund but I declined since it doesn’t expire and is transferable plus I already used part of it to book our September trip.


----------



## quandrea

KNovacovschi said:


> It took awhile to get our travel voucher from last April but now you can get an actual refund. My husband had a trip booked to BC for this week but cancelled last week and received a refund and was returned to the credit card within a couple days, I was shocked how fast it was. I’ve also received a coupleof emails from AC stating I can change my travel voucher into a refund but I declined since it doesn’t expire and is transferable plus I already used part of it to book our September trip.


Thank you. Our flight got November went down in price. I considered cancelling and rebooking, but if the money isn’t put into a travel bank immediately, I don’t want to charge my card again and wait for a refund.


----------



## Sue M

Exemptions for fully vaccinated travellers who are eligible to enter Canada are expected in early July. Current travel restrictions still apply.

This notice was on our Govt Web site. I am thinking it pertains to quarantine and testing?  Hopefully.

No idea what US requirements will be. But I hope they drop testing too!  Life labs test at $200 is a bit steep. They have another for $75, but don’t know if that’s ok for US travel.
*COVID-19 ANTIBODY BLOOD TEST FOR PRIOR INFECTION*


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> Exemptions for fully vaccinated travellers who are eligible to enter Canada are expected in early July. Current travel restrictions still apply.
> 
> This notice was on our Govt Web site. I am thinking it pertains to quarantine and testing?  Hopefully.
> 
> No idea what US requirements will be. But I hope they drop testing too!  Life labs test at $200 is a bit steep. They have another for $75, but don’t know if that’s ok for US travel.
> *COVID-19 ANTIBODY BLOOD TEST FOR PRIOR INFECTION*


The testing requirement to enter the US by air is in place until December 31 unless the CDC rescinds it before that


----------



## pangyal

KNovacovschi said:


> It took awhile to get our travel voucher from last April but now you can get an actual refund. My husband had a trip booked to BC for this week but cancelled last week and received a refund and was returned to the credit card within a couple days, I was shocked how fast it was. I’ve also received a coupleof emails from AC stating I can change my travel voucher into a refund but I declined since it doesn’t expire and is transferable plus I already used part of it to book our September trip.


I wonder if they’re possibly expediting more recent refunds, then. We applied for a number of refunds and had the “approved” emails sent mid-May, but the refunds still haven’t posted to the credit card.


----------



## pangyal

Sue M said:


> Exemptions for fully vaccinated travellers who are eligible to enter Canada are expected in early July. Current travel restrictions still apply.
> 
> This notice was on our Govt Web site. I am thinking it pertains to quarantine and testing?  Hopefully.
> 
> No idea what US requirements will be. But I hope they drop testing too!  Life labs test at $200 is a bit steep. They have another for $75, but don’t know if that’s ok for US travel.
> *COVID-19 ANTIBODY BLOOD TEST FOR PRIOR INFECTION*


The US accepts antigen (rapid) tests and I believe that you can get them at Shoppers now for around $40 or so. Definitely not in the $200 range!


----------



## bcwife76

pangyal said:


> The US accepts antigen (rapid) tests and I believe that you can get them at Shoppers now for around $40 or so. Definitely not in the $200 range!


Not that I have found in BC. Here the cheapest one I've found is $129/person


----------



## Starwind

pangyal said:


> The US accepts antigen (rapid) tests and I believe that you can get them at Shoppers now for around $40 or so. Definitely not in the $200 range!



Unfortunately, the $40 rapid tests available at Shoppers and Loblaws pharmacy locations are only available in Alberta and Ontario: https://www.loblaw.ca/en/shoppers-d...ailable-for-customers-in-ontario-and-alberta/


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NS has free testing (PCR and Rapid tests), so I would be okay for going to the US.


----------



## Juventus

pangyal said:


> The US accepts antigen (rapid) tests and I believe that you can get them at Shoppers now for around $40 or so. Definitely not in the $200 range!


So these tests would let you board a flight in canada to fly to the US?  
And a PCR test would still be necessary to board a flight in the US heading back to Canada?


----------



## pangyal

Juventus said:


> So these tests would let you board a flight in canada to fly to the US?
> And a PCR test would still be necessary to board a flight in the US heading back to Canada?


Yes. The US is accepting antigen (rapid) tests, while Canada will only allow PCR tests (for now).


----------



## pangyal

Starwind said:


> Unfortunately, the $40 rapid tests available at Shoppers and Loblaws pharmacy locations are only available in Alberta and Ontario: https://www.loblaw.ca/en/shoppers-d...ailable-for-customers-in-ontario-and-alberta/


That makes absolutely no sense to me but I appreciate you letting me know!


----------



## Sue M

pangyal said:


> The US accepts antigen (rapid) tests and I believe that you can get them at Shoppers now for around $40 or so. Definitely not in the $200 range!


Thanks. I’ll have to ask Shoppers here in BC to see which does it. That will be a huge help.
oh no, just saw Starwinds post of not in BC. Dang.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> Not that I have found in BC. Here the cheapest one I've found is $129/person


Where? Is that the nasal swab or antigen rapid test?


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> Where? Is that the nasal swab or antigen rapid test?


In Richmond right by the airport. I found it last night when I was searching for a friend but can't find the link for the info now. I'll tag you here if I can find it again. I believe it was an Antigen test. She's going to Shoppers in Burnaby and paying $199 a person for a PCR test. I told her about this one in Richmond for less money.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Where? Is that the nasal swab or antigen rapid test?





bcwife76 said:


> In Richmond right by the airport. I found it last night when I was searching for a friend but can't find the link for the info now. I'll tag you here if I can find it again. I believe it was an Antigen test. She's going to Shoppers in Burnaby and paying $199 a person for a PCR test. I told her about this one in Richmond for less money.


I found this one, hopefully it's ok to link it. 
https://covid-medical.ca/yvr-rapid-testing/  Looks like we can test before flying out of YVR?


----------



## 2Lunds

Starwind said:


> Unfortunately, the $40 rapid tests available at Shoppers and Loblaws pharmacy locations are only available in Alberta and Ontario: https://www.loblaw.ca/en/shoppers-d...ailable-for-customers-in-ontario-and-alberta/


The only private lab I could find operating in MB charges $495


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Starwind said:


> Unfortunately, the $40 rapid tests available at Shoppers and Loblaws pharmacy locations are only available in Alberta and Ontario: https://www.loblaw.ca/en/shoppers-d...ailable-for-customers-in-ontario-and-alberta/


 For once point for Ontario 
The US will accept this test for entry but Canada will not, correct?


----------



## Starwind

Sue M said:


> Thanks. I’ll have to ask Shoppers here in BC to see which does it. That will be a huge help.
> oh no, just saw Starwinds post of not in BC. Dang.



It may be worth printing the press release about shoppers in alberta and ontario having the tests and then going to your shoppers and asking the pharmacist when they will be getting it. It is possible Shoppers in BC will be getting it, just at a later date and the Pharmacist might know when that is. Even if they don't know a specific date, they may know they are getting it at some point [or, that they definitely aren't getting it...].

SW


----------



## Starwind

2Lunds said:


> The only private lab I could find operating in MB charges $495



I found this page for Manitoba: https://www.biomb.ca/covid-19-testing

The Star facility on their website says they have Antigen testing for $150 and PCR for $350. It isn't clear if they are an accredited facility as the BioScision Diagnostics facility claims they are the only accreddited one in Winnipeg. Not sure what's up with that.

So you'd have to do your homework to ensure the test is the right test and that it will be accepted.


----------



## Juventus

I'm in Ontario so it looks like any Shoppers test will suffice.  And for anyone else interested I found this for the return to Canada; it's about a $15 Uber:
https://covidtestingllc.com/Beside old town
Prices vary depending on speed.  They can do it in half a day.

My question is would I have to return for the results, or will they email them to me.  The government websites say that electronic copies of results are valid


----------



## ellbell

Juventus said:


> I'm in Ontario so it looks like any Shoppers test will suffice.  And for anyone else interested I found this for the return to Canada; it's about a $15 Uber:
> https://covidtestingllc.com/Beside old town
> Prices vary depending on speed.  They can do it in half a day.
> 
> My question is would I have to return for the results, or will they email them to me.  The government websites say that electronic copies of results are valid


Thanks for this.  I saved the site just in case tests are still required for fully vaccinated people when I come back from my trip in September. I hope that won't be the case but we will see.


----------



## Sue M

Starwind said:


> It may be worth printing the press release about shoppers in alberta and ontario having the tests and then going to your shoppers and asking the pharmacist when they will be getting it. It is possible Shoppers in BC will be getting it, just at a later date and the Pharmacist might know when that is. Even if they don't know a specific date, they may know they are getting it at some point [or, that they definitely aren't getting it...].
> 
> SW


Good idea!


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Our Minister of Transportation said we know more in the coming weeks (not months). Now, that could be 25 weeks, but let's hope they mean something more like 6 weeks.


I hope we know something by early July! 



bcwife76 said:


> In Richmond right by the airport. I found it last night when I was searching for a friend but can't find the link for the info now. I'll tag you here if I can find it again. I believe it was an Antigen test. She's going to Shoppers in Burnaby and paying $199 a person for a PCR test. I told her about this one in Richmond for less money.


I wonder if we can do the test before flight? I have a late afternoon flight out. Taking the red eye. Or does it have to be 3 days before travel? 



22Tink said:


> I found this one, hopefully it's ok to link it.
> https://covid-medical.ca/yvr-rapid-testing/  Looks like we can test before flying out of YVR?


great link. Yes, I wonder too if we can do it at YVR before flight. 



Juventus said:


> I'm in Ontario so it looks like any Shoppers test will suffice.  And for anyone else interested I found this for the return to Canada; it's about a $15 Uber:
> https://covidtestingllc.com/Beside old town
> Prices vary depending on speed.  They can do it in half a day.
> 
> My question is would I have to return for the results, or will they email them to me.  The government websites say that electronic copies of results are valid


great info. I’ve been looking for places around WDW and didn’t see this one.  Wish we didn’t have to do PCR.  I noticed email links, I think I’ll shoot them an email in July when hopefully we’ll have some official word.


----------



## Sue M

Ok, I feel stupid for asking this but—-Our govt web site days this, below. So it’s within 72 hrs of connecting flight into Canada.  So I’m connecting in Seattle at 3:55pm 
Here‘s the stupid part, lol. Does it have to be exactly 72 hrs?  Can it be later? Like 48 hrs for example?  According to web site for lab @Juventus posted, they are giving you same day results for PCR test.  Just trying to work getting the dang test into our plans. 

take the test within 72 hours of the scheduled departure time of your flight to Canada
if you have a connecting flight:
the test must be conducted within 72 hours of the scheduled departure time of your last direct flight to Canada


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> I found this one, hopefully it's ok to link it.
> https://covid-medical.ca/yvr-rapid-testing/  Looks like we can test before flying out of YVR?


I just phoned them. Yes we can book test day we fly out. Takes 20 to get printed report. To be safe I’ll probably book tests 3.5 - 4 hrs before flights. Have to have time to check luggage, and get through security and US customs.  I have Nexus but when I flew last November there was no security for Nexus.  Don’t know if they brought it back yet or not.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> I just phoned them. Yes we can book test day we fly out. Takes 20 to get printed report. To be safe I’ll probably book tests 3.5 - 4 hrs before flights. Have to have time to check luggage, and get through security and US customs.  I have Nexus but when I flew last November there was no security for Nexus.  Don’t know if they brought it back yet or not.


That sounds easy enough. We fly out of Prince George but usually have a layover in Vancouver that should be long enough to allow for that. Unless I can find a price comparable option in Prince George that is likely what we’ll do if required.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> That sounds easy enough. We fly out of Prince George but usually have a layover in Vancouver that should be long enough to allow for that. Unless I can find a price comparable option in Prince George that is likely what we’ll do if required.


Hopefully you have at least an hour layover!  Sit as close to front of plane as you can to get out early!  I‘m not sure if the testing site is before or after security.  But you can call. Do you go through customs at YVR?


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Hopefully you have at least an hour layover!  Sit as close to front of plane as you can to get out early!  I‘m not sure if the testing site is before or after security.  But you can call. Do you go through customs at YVR?


Yes we go through customs at YVR.  I'm fighting with our flights right now. I booked yesterday for August with our Avion points to fly into Orange County for our DLR and San Diego trip.  This morning I got an email that Westjet has cancelled our flight and put us on completely different flights taking us into LAX instead of Orange County which I suppose isn't the end of the world except the return date isn't even the same!  I cancelled because it gave me that option but instead of getting the expected refund because WestJet cancelled our original flights, our travel points and money are now tied up in a travel credit that we can only use through Westjet.  I feel like since it was WestJet that cancelled the flights we selected and paid for we should be getting a refund, not a WestJet only travel bank.  This prevents us from using those points to book with Air Canada now to get us there on the correct dates. Sitting on hold with RBC Rewards right now.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Yes we go through customs at YVR.  I'm fighting with our flights right now. I booked yesterday for August with our Avion points to fly into Orange County for our DLR and San Diego trip.  This morning I got an email that Westjet has cancelled our flight and put us on completely different flights taking us into LAX instead of Orange County which I suppose isn't the end of the world except the return date isn't even the same!  I cancelled because it gave me that option but instead of getting the expected refund because WestJet cancelled our original flights, our travel points and money are now tied up in a travel credit that we can only use through Westjet.  I feel like since it was WestJet that cancelled the flights we selected and paid for we should be getting a refund, not a WestJet only travel bank.  This prevents us from using those points to book with Air Canada now to get us there on the correct dates. Sitting on hold with RBC Rewards right now.


You’re right, since they changed flights you are entitled to a full refund.
and LAX is alot further away.

For what it’s worth I use Alaska Airlines. Best customer service ever.  Short flight  from YVR to SeaTac, then to SNA.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> You’re right, since they changed flights you are entitled to a full refund.
> and LAX is alot further away.
> 
> For what it’s worth I use Alaska Airlines. Best customer service ever.  Short flight  from YVR to SeaTac, then to SNA.


I gave up on the phone after being on hold for 90 minutes so I'm going to try again tomorrow.  Hopefully everyone is at work so they aren't phoning about their flights. Thanks for confirming that I'm not the only one that thinks I'm entitled to a refund!


----------



## accm

22Tink said:


> I gave up on the phone after being on hold for 90 minutes so I'm going to try again tomorrow.  Hopefully everyone is at work so they aren't phoning about their flights. Thanks for confirming that I'm not the only one that thinks I'm entitled to a refund!


My experience is with Air Canada, but they did not agree with that in a similar situation that I was entitled to a refund. They cancelled my flight to Orlando earlier this year, and had me flying to Fort Lauderdale. Didn't change my return flight. When I called to cancel and get a refund, they said I wasn't entitled to a refund because I bought a nonrefundable ticket and I was the one canceling the trip. I eventually gave up on trying to argue with them and just took the credit.


----------



## azrivest

The AC website is quite explicit : any cancelled flight, or modification of more than 3 hours, entitles you to a refund


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

2Lunds said:


> The only private lab I could find operating in MB charges $495



*cough* That's almost the same cost as DAH event tickets!


----------



## ronandannette

22Tink said:


> Yes we go through customs at YVR.  I'm fighting with our flights right now. I booked yesterday for August with our Avion points to fly into Orange County for our DLR and San Diego trip.  This morning I got an email that Westjet has cancelled our flight and put us on completely different flights taking us into LAX instead of Orange County which I suppose isn't the end of the world except the return date isn't even the same!  I cancelled because it gave me that option but instead of getting the expected refund because WestJet cancelled our original flights, our travel points and money are now tied up in a travel credit that we can only use through Westjet.  I feel like since it was WestJet that cancelled the flights we selected and paid for we should be getting a refund, not a WestJet only travel bank.  This prevents us from using those points to book with Air Canada now to get us there on the correct dates. Sitting on hold with RBC Rewards right now.





accm said:


> My experience is with Air Canada, but they did not agree with that in a similar situation that I was entitled to a refund. They cancelled my flight to Orlando earlier this year, and had me flying to Fort Lauderdale. Didn't change my return flight. When I called to cancel and get a refund, they said I wasn't entitled to a refund because I bought a nonrefundable ticket and I was the one canceling the trip. I eventually gave up on trying to argue with them and just took the credit.


The difference in policy here has to do with the federal loan given to Air Canada in March. One of the conditions was that they had to issue refunds instead of credits for flight disruptions. WestJet didn’t take a similar loan and has no compulsion to change their policies. Now what I’m not clear on is whether the AC rule change applies retroactively or only going forward.  I just booked a bunch of different flights this week on WJ; finally using up all my credits from last year. They are cancel or change with no penalty but there is no refund option on the economy class tickets.


----------



## 22Tink

accm said:


> My experience is with Air Canada, but they did not agree with that in a similar situation that I was entitled to a refund. They cancelled my flight to Orlando earlier this year, and had me flying to Fort Lauderdale. Didn't change my return flight. When I called to cancel and get a refund, they said I wasn't entitled to a refund because I bought a nonrefundable ticket and I was the one canceling the trip. I eventually gave up on trying to argue with them and just took the credit.



How frustrating. I'm still deciding if I want to bother calling and sitting on hold again. Even if they do issue a refund it could take awhile to process and then we can't even use the flight credit if we want to book anything in the meantime. We'll use the credit, I'm just angry at how the whole situation went down. 



ronandannette said:


> The difference in policy here has to do with the federal loan given to Air Canada in March. One of the conditions was that they had to issue refunds instead of credits for flight disruptions. WestJet didn’t take a similar loan and has no compulsion to change their policies. Now what I’m not clear on is whether the AC rule change applies retroactively or only going forward.  I just booked a bunch of different flights this week on WJ; finally using up all my credits from last year. They are cancel or change with no penalty but there is no refund option on the economy class tickets.



I was booked premium economy because that was the cheapest fare available but that probably doesn't matter in this case. I'm just frustrated because the new flights they offered to replace the ones they cancelled aren't even to the same airport and they had DD and I returning a day later than originally scheduled which means the cost of another night's hotel. I feel like since they can't offer me what I'd paid for they should be giving my money back. That said, I also am scared to have it tied up while waiting for credit so I can't use it to book anything new.


----------



## 2Lunds

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> *cough* That's almost the same cost as DAH event tickets!


LOL - I'd rather let WDW rip me off, at least I'd be having overpriced FUN!


----------



## accm

ronandannette said:


> The difference in policy here has to do with the federal loan given to Air Canada in March. One of the conditions was that they had to issue refunds instead of credits for flight disruptions. WestJet didn’t take a similar loan and has no compulsion to change their policies. Now what I’m not clear on is whether the AC rule change applies retroactively or only going forward.  I just booked a bunch of different flights this week on WJ; finally using up all my credits from last year. They are cancel or change with no penalty but there is no refund option on the economy class tickets.


This was before the federal loan, so that condition didn't apply. I was able to retroactively apply for the refund, which has already been processed, but at the time, their agent wouldn't budge that I was canceling my trip, even though I had received an email saying my flight had been canceled and I was booked on a different one



22Tink said:


> How frustrating. I'm still deciding if I want to bother calling and sitting on hold again. Even if they do issue a refund it could take awhile to process and then we can't even use the flight credit if we want to book anything in the meantime. We'll use the credit, I'm just angry at how the whole situation went down.



I hope you have better luck than I did with WestJet. I feel like both WJ and AC have been screwing around with showing more flights than they'll know they'll operate to get people's money, cancelling them at the last minute, and giving people credits while keeping their money.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Juventus said:


> I'm in Ontario so it looks like any Shoppers test will suffice.  And for anyone else interested I found this for the return to Canada; it's about a $15 Uber:
> https://covidtestingllc.com/Beside old town
> Prices vary depending on speed.  They can do it in half a day.
> 
> My question is would I have to return for the results, or will they email them to me.  The government websites say that electronic copies of results are valid



Thank you, saved for September just in case.


----------



## KNovacovschi

My DH and I have Nexus and am wondering if anyone knows if Nexus lines are open?


----------



## 22Tink

accm said:


> I hope you have better luck than I did with WestJet. I feel like both WJ and AC have been screwing around with showing more flights than they'll know they'll operate to get people's money, cancelling them at the last minute, and giving people credits while keeping their money.



That's just wrong!  I don't know if I'm even going to bother calling to argue with them.  The hold times are astronomical right now and I'm not even really sure who to call, RBC rewards or WestJet?  The thing that really concerns me is if I rebook with this credit and WestJet does this to me again are they going to charge me a cancellation fee next time?  So frustrating!!


----------



## ronandannette

accm said:


> This was before the federal loan, so that condition didn't apply. I was able to retroactively apply for the refund, which has already been processed, but at the time, their agent wouldn't budge that I was canceling my trip, even though I had received an email saying my flight had been canceled and I was booked on a different one
> 
> I hope you have better luck than I did with WestJet.* I feel like both WJ and AC have been screwing around with showing more flights than they'll know they'll operate* to get people's money, cancelling them at the last minute, and giving people credits while keeping their money.


You raise a very reasonable suspicion but I sure hope you're wrong.    I just booked a whole bunch of domestic flights and I absolutely NEED everything to go as arranged. I guess we'll see.


----------



## 22Tink

ronandannette said:


> You raise a very reasonable suspicion but I sure hope you're wrong.    I just booked a whole bunch of domestic flights and I absolutely NEED everything to go as arranged. I guess we'll see.


That's how I feel.  I can't come home a day later and LAX is much more inconvenient than John Wayne. I booked what I booked because that's what I needed!


----------



## accm

22Tink said:


> That's just wrong!  I don't know if I'm even going to bother calling to argue with them.  The hold times are astronomical right now and I'm not even really sure who to call, RBC rewards or WestJet?  The thing that really concerns me is if I rebook with this credit and WestJet does this to me again are they going to charge me a cancellation fee next time?  So frustrating!!


So, before I booked the AC flight, I had a WestJet flight booked for the same trip. I had cancelled it previously because of a lower price, and rebooked it with the credit. When they changed my flight to having a stop, I was still able to cancel it without a fee. I assume it would be the same for you.

The fact that you booked through rewards I think makes the refund a bit more complicated. I'd probably try calling whoever you booked it through. I'm not sure what you do for work, but generally when I have to make a call that I know will have a long wait *cough* DVC *cough*, I'll do it first thing in the morning and try to get some work while listening to hold music.


----------



## 22Tink

accm said:


> So, before I booked the AC flight, I had a WestJet flight booked for the same trip. I had cancelled it previously because of a lower price, and rebooked it with the credit. When they changed my flight to having a stop, I was still able to cancel it without a fee. I assume it would be the same for you.
> 
> The fact that you booked through rewards I think makes the refund a bit more complicated. I'd probably try calling whoever you booked it through. I'm not sure what you do for work, but generally when I have to make a call that I know will have a long wait *cough* DVC *cough*, I'll do it first thing in the morning and try to get some work while listening to hold music.



I think you're right, we should be entitled to a refund.  My concern with fighting for the refund is will it tie up our points for a long time, preventing us from booking something else?  Our covid WestJet refund took 3 months! Our hope is to go in August, which is what I had booked originally.  October is our backup plan but if the points are tied up in a refund, I can't use them to rebook. I'm not currently working, so am able to sit on hold at home but the waits have been so long I've had to hang up before talking to anyone because I've had other things to get done. I've probably had 2.5 hours or more of unsuccessfully waiting on hold. Maybe I'll try again first thing tomorrow morning and see if that's better than weekend or evening calls.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> I think you're right, we should be entitled to a refund.  My concern with fighting for the refund is will it tie up our points for a long time, preventing us from booking something else?  Our covid WestJet refund took 3 months! Our hope is to go in August, which is what I had booked originally.  October is our backup plan but if the points are tied up in a refund, I can't use them to rebook. I'm not currently working, so am able to sit on hold at home but the waits have been so long I've had to hang up before talking to anyone because I've had other things to get done. I've probably had 2.5 hours or more of unsuccessfully waiting on hold. Maybe I'll try again first thing tomorrow morning and see if that's better than weekend or evening calls.


I don’t understand why Canadian airlines are so problematic.  AC one of the worst. I don’t use them anymore after several awful flights. The last one was the straw that broke the camels back. Landed in Toronto, supposed to be 1.5 hr layover, but because of broke plane I didn’t get home till after midnight.  Was supposed to be home at 2pm.  Not so much as a meal voucher from them. 

Alaska flies from YVR and Kelowna. They have good flights to both MCO & Orange (SNL).  It’s now my preferred airline. From YVR they have a propeller commuter flight to SeaTac, from there it’s a direct flight to MCO or California DL area.  And with their Mastercard you get companion fare, and depending on card, free bag.  The customer service is the best I’ve experienced. Just a thought.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> I don’t understand why Canadian airlines are so problematic.  AC one of the worst. I don’t use them anymore after several awful flights. The last one was the straw that broke the camels back. Landed in Toronto, supposed to be 1.5 hr layover, but because of broke plane I didn’t get home till after midnight.  Was supposed to be home at 2pm.  Not so much as a meal voucher from them.
> 
> Alaska flies from YVR and Kelowna. They have good flights to both MCO & Orange (SNL).  It’s now my preferred airline. From YVR they have a propeller commuter flight to SeaTac, from there it’s a direct flight to MCO or California DL area.  And with their Mastercard you get companion fare, and depending on card, free bag.  The customer service is the best I’ve experienced. Just a thought.



That sounds like an awful experience. It is unfortunate how problematic they are. And expensive! It seems like compared to the US they are anyway. Maybe lack of competition?

Thanks for that suggestion on trying a different airline. WestJet and AC are the only major airlines that fly out of Prince George so that's why we typically use them. I worry about switching airlines at YVR in case of delays and missed flights, but it may give us more flight options in the future. I have an online chat going with WJ, just waiting to hear back, and I will try RBC Rewards yet again today to try to get through to someone.  After all this I hope we get some good news soon about border restrictions being lessened!


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> That sounds like an awful experience. It is unfortunate how problematic they are. And expensive! It seems like compared to the US they are anyway. Maybe lack of competition?
> 
> Thanks for that suggestion on trying a different airline. WestJet and AC are the only major airlines that fly out of Prince George so that's why we typically use them. I worry about switching airlines at YVR in case of delays and missed flights, but it may give us more flight options in the future. I have an online chat going with WJ, just waiting to hear back, and I will try RBC Rewards yet again today to try to get through to someone.  After all this I hope we get some good news soon about border restrictions being lessened!


Fingers crossed for good travel news soon. This thread has been incredibly helpful about finding Covid tests both coming and leaving. Getting less stressed knowing where I can get this done. 
Hope you get some good news from WJ! Just thought I’d throw out option of Alaska Airline. It may mean you’d have to fly in the night before to Yvr & find a cheap airport hotel with shuttle.


----------



## OkanaganAmanda

bcwife76 said:


> I'm still confused on what happens to the under 12's.
> 
> Say we go away in August. DH and I fully vaxxed by then and let's assume our 12yr old is too (she *should* get second shot before end of July). That leaves our 10 yr old. We ALL get neg tests to get back on the plane, we ALL get tested again at the airport and then.....what? Can we leave, go home, isolate for 1-3 days til our tests come back neg, but our 10yr old stays in quarantine at home? We are not expected to get a hotel for her (and us) are we? My head hurts thinking about all this   Is a late August trip even possible?Will our Aulani trip be possible?


This is my exact question, too. My husband and I will be fully vaxxed by end of July. But our 5 and 7 year olds obviously won't. We are currently booked thru Dreams to go to WDW at the end of August. At this point we are ready to officially cancel because there are too many unanswered questions, and everything is so up-in-the-air about time & cost for quarantining. This is already the trip we had had booked from pre-Covid for summer 2020, rebooked it once for a year later.....and still no idea if we can go.


----------



## Sue M

OkanaganAmanda said:


> This is my exact question, too. My husband and I will be fully vaxxed by end of July. But our 5 and 7 year olds obviously won't. We are currently booked thru Dreams to go to WDW at the end of August. At this point we are ready to officially cancel because there are too many unanswered questions, and everything is so up-in-the-air about time & cost for quarantining. This is already the trip we had had booked from pre-Covid for summer 2020, rebooked it once for a year later.....and still no idea if we can go.


I’d hold onto your reservation up until the date you can cancel at no cost. I think in the next 2 weeks something should come out. I am fairly sure we won’t have to quarantine


----------



## Juventus

How certain do people feel about the end of the hotel and 14 day quarantine some time in July?  Should I feel confident enough to book for the week of August 15 for my wife and I (both fully vaccinated).  We want to use airmiles for room and flight out of Toronto.  The room would be nonrefundable, the flights may be too.

Making dining reservations starting tomorrow...


----------



## wdwmom3

Juventus said:


> How certain do people feel about the end of the hotel and 14 day quarantine some time in July?  Should I feel confident enough to book for the week of August 15 for my wife and I (both fully vaccinated).  We want to use airmiles for room and flight out of Toronto.  The room would be nonrefundable, the flights may be too.
> 
> Making dining reservations starting tomorrow...



I don’t think anything is certain.  I would be fairly confident that fully vaccinated travellers would only need to quarantine while waiting for test results.  But you may have to be tested before flying home still.


----------



## Juventus

We're fine with the tests before we leave both ways as things are, and isolating at home until test results.  It's the hotel and 2 weeks that we can't do.


----------



## bookbabe626

pangyal said:


> Yes. The US is accepting antigen (rapid) tests, while Canada will only allow PCR tests (for now).



Technically, Canada accepts more than just PCR tests for entry…there’s a whole list.  For example, the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test is an NAAT test that’s acceptable.

https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Posted this in the Land Border thread as well:

*Next steps on easing travel restrictions will be revealed by Monday: Minister LeBlanc*

https://news.paxeditions.com/news/b...ions-will-be-revealed-monday-minister-leblanc


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> How certain do people feel about the end of the hotel and 14 day quarantine some time in July?  Should I feel confident enough to book for the week of August 15 for my wife and I (both fully vaccinated).  We want to use airmiles for room and flight out of Toronto.  The room would be nonrefundable, the flights may be too.
> 
> Making dining reservations starting tomorrow...


Well, I have had the 1st 2 weeks booked at wdw postponed from last Aug. I just booked air too. We are fully vaccinated. But everything I booked is refundable. 
I would be very surprised if the quarantine isn’t dropped.  But I would wait till official word in the upcoming days if what I was booking isn’t refundable.


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Posted this in the Land Border thread as well:
> 
> *Next steps on easing travel restrictions will be revealed by Monday: Minister LeBlanc*
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/b...ions-will-be-revealed-monday-minister-leblanc


Pretty much what they’ve been saying about dropping quarantine for fully vaccinated travellers. 
My opinion, they need to open both ways, for US travellers who are fully vaccinated too. If we loose another tourism summer season I think many businesses won’t survive. Speaking from BC where we rely heavily on tourism.

I wish they’d drop the 72 hr testing for returning home, and just do the airport or land border rapid test upon re-entering.  For fully vaccinated.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sue M said:


> I wish they’d drop the 72 hr testing for returning home, and just do the airport or land border rapid test upon re-entering.  For fully vaccinated.



But they need to bring back direct flights too.  Having a connecting flight doesn't help anyone as you would have to be tested at first point of entry into Canada. If tested positive, then you still need to quarantine for 14 days in a hotel at your own expense.

Edit to add: maybe it would be better to connect in the US somewhere (i.e., Boston) and then fly into Canada?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am wondering if they will do the requirements when airports opened up again.  I am also wondering if they will have two different sets of requirements for those who are fully vaccinated vs non vaccinated?  

I am hopeful that they will do the testing and quarantine that happened when the airports were allowing travel again.  There was testing initially at the airport, then you were to isolate at your home until you received the results from that test, daily self monitoring with another test required on day 6-7.  

We are crossing our fingers that all this " talk " is a step in a more positive direction.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am hopeful that they will do the testing and quarantine that happened when the airports were allowing travel again.  There was testing initially at the airport, then you were to isolate at your home until you received the results from that test, daily self monitoring with another test required on day 6-7.



But this needs to be at your home airport, not the first airport you land at in Canada because that won't help anyone.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@ilovetotravel1977  I agree.  It will be interesting to see what happens now.  

It seems there is pressure everywhere they turn.  There are so many changes daily, just in the different provinces alone.  The pressure is mounting since we are hitting high targets of first vaccinations, and now our second shots are also on the rise.  

I really hope that the light at the end of the tunnel is starting to get really bright now.


----------



## quandrea

Sue M said:


> Pretty much what they’ve been saying about dropping quarantine for fully vaccinated travellers.
> My opinion, they need to open both ways, for US travellers who are fully vaccinated too. If we loose another tourism summer season I think many businesses won’t survive. Speaking from BC where we rely heavily on tourism.
> 
> I wish they’d drop the 72 hr testing for returning home, and just do the airport or land border rapid test upon re-entering.  For fully vaccinated.


Agreed. Get rid of the testing for vaccinated people!  At some point we need to trust the vaccines.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am wondering if they will do the requirements when airports opened up again.  I am also wondering if they will have two different sets of requirements for those who are fully vaccinated vs non vaccinated?
> 
> I am hopeful that they will do the testing and quarantine that happened when the airports were allowing travel again.  There was testing initially at the airport, then you were to isolate at your home until you received the results from that test, daily self monitoring with another test required on day 6-7.
> 
> We are crossing our fingers that all this " talk " is a step in a more positive direction.


I hope we don’t have to do another test 6-7 days after return. For fully vaccinated people. It’s a bit much having to do testing 72 hrs before travel, then again on arrival and again after 6-7 days!  I hope we just have to do airport test! 
I do think there will be separate requirements for unvaccinated or partially vaccinated.  So far the talk is only about fully vaccinated.


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> But they need to bring back direct flights too.  Having a connecting flight doesn't help anyone as you would have to be tested at first point of entry into Canada. If tested positive, then you still need to quarantine for 14 days in a hotel at your own expense.
> 
> Edit to add: maybe it would be better to connect in the US somewhere (i.e., Boston) and then fly into Canada?


I’m flying on Alaska, so direct MCO-Seattle, then YVR. So my home airport.


----------



## Sue M

bookbabe626 said:


> Technically, Canada accepts more than just PCR tests for entry…there’s a whole list.  For example, the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test is an NAAT test that’s acceptable.
> 
> https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid


I just phoned Walgreens on Vineland & Appoluka and they said people are using Uber for drive thru testing. Since many of us don’t have cars at wdw. 
But what was worrisome is they guarantee results 3-4 days after testing. 4 days will be too late.  How long did it take you for results?  I don’t like that they don’t guarantee results in 3 days.  So if we get tested Wednesday I would need results Friday for travel Saturday.  A little nerve wracking. And August will be busy travel season.


----------



## jcourtney

We have a trip planned for October to Disneyland but we've decided that unless they either drop the testing requirement or make it easily available at the airport we're not going. It's not worth the stress, it's supposed to be a vacation! My son is only 9 so he won't be vaccinated by then. 

Perhaps if we were going for 2 full weeks or something it might be different but for a 5 day trip, nope.


----------



## bookbabe626

Sue M said:


> I just phoned Walgreens on Vineland & Appoluka and they said people are using Uber for drive thru testing. Since many of us don’t have cars at wdw.
> But what was worrisome is they guarantee results 3-4 days after testing. 4 days will be too late.  How long did it take you for results?  I don’t like that they don’t guarantee results in 3 days.  So if we get tested Wednesday I would need results Friday for travel Saturday.  A little nerve wracking. And August will be busy travel season.



We got tested around 10am on Friday, got results back around 12:30pm, so less than three hours later.  The trick is to not ask.  If you ask, they will give you the worst case scenario party line.  And if you ask, they will tell you the tests cost money too, and that you have to have state ID.  However, none of that is the case in reality.

We booked the pricey rapid PCR tests at MCO as a backup in case we didn’t get results back in time, then cancelled the appts once we had our Walgreens results.


----------



## Sue M

bookbabe626 said:


> We got tested around 10am on Friday, got results back around 12:30pm, so less than three hours later.  The trick is to not ask.  If you ask, they will give you the worst case scenario party line.  And if you ask, they will tell you the tests cost money too, and that you have to have state ID.  However, none of that is the case in reality.
> 
> We booked the pricey rapid PCR tests at MCO as a backup in case we didn’t get results back in time, then cancelled the appts once we had our Walgreens results.


That’s reassuring. I didn’t know MCO had testing!  The things I’m learning!  How much is MCO test?  Do you have to pay in advance?  That’s a great idea to have a back up. 
This testing 72 hrs ahead then again when you land is totally pointless. Hope it changes!  So it’s ok to test day of travel?  Doesn’t have to be 72 hrs before?
thanks!


----------



## Chip#1

Speaking from experience, I would never EVER recommend the MCO testing. It is run by AdventHealth and it is quite frankly unreliable. I had an appointment 2 weeks ago -- booked my PCR test online well in advance (you do not pay in advance). Showed up 3+ hours before my flight to give plenty of time and was asked at check-in 'can you do an antigen test?'. Uhm NO that's why I booked a PCR test...ya we don't have any kits, the manufacturer didn't send any this morning. How do you NOT have a reserve of tests esp since you require appointments for PCR testing? I wont continue with the words that came screaming out of my mouth. Needless to say I was then scrambling to change my flight, find a 24hr testing facility and book yet another night at Disney. Learnt the hard way to not take what is the most easy direct route when it comes to things like testing for travelling, esp within the US (I think the Cdn facilities that are setup at airports do a fine job). 

I've done the pretravel test a few times; the timing is exactly 72hrs or less and it's based on your Cdn flight. So if you are flying home on a Thursday you have to test no earlier than Monday. If you flight out of MCO leaves at 1pm but your Cdn connector doesnt leave till 6pm....it's the 6pm time that you have to figure your test out for. So 6pm Monday evening or later...  And they do the math; I've personally witnessed people being denied boarding because they were outside the time frame (ie the passenger had their test at 10.30am on the Monday yet we didnt depart till 6.15pm on Thursday -- she was not allowed to board). I've spoken with other passengers and someone saw a person get denied being only 14min off her testing time!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ok the timing issue is just stupid…


----------



## Sue M

Chip#1 said:


> Speaking from experience, I would never EVER recommend the MCO testing. It is run by AdventHealth and it is quite frankly unreliable. I had an appointment 2 weeks ago -- booked my PCR test online well in advance (you do not pay in advance). Showed up 3+ hours before my flight to give plenty of time and was asked at check-in 'can you do an antigen test?'. Uhm NO that's why I booked a PCR test...ya we don't have any kits, the manufacturer didn't send any this morning. How do you NOT have a reserve of tests esp since you require appointments for PCR testing? I wont continue with the words that came screaming out of my mouth. Needless to say I was then scrambling to change my flight, find a 24hr testing facility and book yet another night at Disney. Learnt the hard way to not take what is the most easy direct route when it comes to things like testing for travelling, esp within the US (I think the Cdn facilities that are setup at airports do a fine job).
> 
> I've done the pretravel test a few times; the timing is exactly 72hrs or less and it's based on your Cdn flight. So if you are flying home on a Thursday you have to test no earlier than Monday. If you flight out of MCO leaves at 1pm but your Cdn connector doesnt leave till 6pm....it's the 6pm time that you have to figure your test out for. So 6pm Monday evening or later...  And they do the math; I've personally witnessed people being denied boarding because they were outside the time frame (ie the passenger had their test at 10.30am on the Monday yet we didnt depart till 6.15pm on Thursday -- she was not allowed to board). I've spoken with other passengers and someone saw a person get denied being only 14min off her testing time!


 OMG that’s awful. And the 72 hours is ridiculous! What if your flight is delayed? Good to know about MCO testing.  Can’t wait for this testing to be over. If fully vaccinated it’s really pointless. Especially having to do it twice coming home. Ugh


----------



## Etch

I really feel like they will have to reduce or eliminate at least some of the tests once the border opens.  At least for fully vaccinated people.

They're obviously having issues at the current travel volume.  I can't imagine what it would be like with a normal or increased volume of international travelers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Etch that is true, never thought of the logistical nightmare that will ensue once the border does open.


----------



## HumblePie

bookbabe626 said:


> We got tested around 10am on Friday, got results back around 12:30pm, so less than three hours later.  The trick is to not ask.  If you ask, they will give you the worst case scenario party line.  And if you ask, they will tell you the tests cost money too, and that you have to have state ID.  However, none of that is the case in reality.
> 
> We booked the pricey rapid PCR tests at MCO as a backup in case we didn’t get results back in time, then cancelled the appts once we had our Walgreens results.



This is great information - thank you! A couple of questions - this is the Rapid ID Now test at Walgreens?  And - did you have a rental car, and if not, how did you "drive through"? 

I want to make sure I have the proper plan in place. Thanks!


----------



## Sue M

HumblePie said:


> This is great information - thank you! A couple of questions - this is the Rapid ID Now test at Walgreens?  And - did you have a rental car, and if not, how did you "drive through"?
> 
> I want to make sure I have the proper plan in place. Thanks!


I phoned the closest one to WDW and pharmacy said a lot of people were using Uber.


----------



## bookbabe626

HumblePie said:


> This is great information - thank you! A couple of questions - this is the Rapid ID Now test at Walgreens?  And - did you have a rental car, and if not, how did you "drive through"?
> 
> I want to make sure I have the proper plan in place. Thanks!



Yup, the Rapid ID Now.  Not the other rapid test they have.  PM me for more info if you want details.

Yes, we had a rental.  Almost all the places were drive thru testing, and we were at CSR, so a rental car was an easy sell since we hate the multiple bus stops at the moderates.  I’m told people have found willing uber drivers, but a half-day car rental wouldn’t be too pricey.

We had booked the rapid PCR tests at MCO as a backup, but cancelled when we got our Walgreens results.  Glad we didn’t have to rely on them for the sounds of it. Testing info is here for those who are interested, though - https://orlandoairports.net/getting-around-mco/coronavirus-covid-19/


----------



## HumblePie

Thank you! I sent you a message.


----------



## Sue M

bookbabe626 said:


> Yup, the Rapid ID Now.  Not the other rapid test they have.  PM me for more info if you want details.
> 
> Yes, we had a rental.  Almost all the places were drive thru testing, and we were at CSR, so a rental car was an easy sell since we hate the multiple bus stops at the moderates.  I’m told people have found willing uber drivers, but a half-day car rental wouldn’t be too pricey.
> 
> We had booked the rapid PCR tests at MCO as a backup, but cancelled when we got our Walgreens results.  Glad we didn’t have to rely on them for the sounds of it. Testing info is here for those who are interested, though - https://orlandoairports.net/getting-around-mco/coronavirus-covid-19/


Car rentals are crazy right now. I looked up car rental for the day at Disney Car Care and had zero availability


----------



## Juventus

bookbabe626 said:


> Yup, the Rapid ID Now.  Not the other rapid test they have.  PM me for more info if you want details.
> 
> Yes, we had a rental.  Almost all the places were drive thru testing, and we were at CSR, so a rental car was an easy sell since we hate the multiple bus stops at the moderates.  I’m told people have found willing uber drivers, but a half-day car rental wouldn’t be too pricey.
> 
> We had booked the rapid PCR tests at MCO as a backup, but cancelled when we got our Walgreens results.  Glad we didn’t have to rely on them for the sounds of it. Testing info is here for those who are interested, though - https://orlandoairports.net/getting-around-mco/coronavirus-covid-19/


Sorry...rapid ID?  I see Canada accepting the following...which is it?
_type: _PCR, LAMP, RT-LAMP, NAA, NAAT

Thanks!


----------



## bookbabe626

Juventus said:


> Sorry...rapid ID?  I see Canada accepting the following...which is it?
> _type: _PCR, LAMP, RT-LAMP, NAA, NAAT
> 
> Thanks!



If you look at the info on the Walgreens site, the Rapid ID Now test is an NAAT test.


----------



## Sue M

Copy & Paste from Alaska Airline website about requirements traveling from Canada to US:

COVID-19 TRAVEL ALERTS

Passengers aged 2 years and older must hold negative viral (RT-PCR, RT-LAMP or antigen) test result, where the calendar date the specimen was collected is no more than 3 days prior to departure. This also applies to passengers that have received a Covid-19 vaccination. Passengers are permitted to hold a home test, provided it included a telehealth service where the passenger's identity and sample collection was observed. 
Alternatively, passengers who have recovered from Covid-19 in the past 3 months (90 days) can present their positive test results and a letter from a healthcare provider confirming the passenger has been cleared for travel. The test result (paper or electronic copy) must include the passenger’s name, date of birth, type of test and sampling time. 
Passengers must ensure they have a copy that is accessible offline. 
Passengers travelling to the United States via connecting flights must get tested no more than 3 days before their first flight and hold a negative test result, provided the connecting flight was booked as a single passenger record with a final destination in the US and each connection is no longer than 24 hours long. If the connecting flight to the US was booked separately or a connection is longer than 24 hours, passengers will be required to get tested within the 3 days prior to the flight arriving in the US. 
This testing requirement does not apply to crew members on official duty, provided they follow protocols for the prevention of Covid-19 as set in relevant Safety Alerts for Operators (SAFOs) issued by the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).
Passengers aged 2 years and older must hold a completed a 'Passenger Disclosure and Attestation to the United States of America' form and present prior to boarding. The attestation can be found here: https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/Fillable-Attestation-English-p.pdf
Passengers aged 2 or above must wear a mask at all times throughout the flight, including during boarding and disembarking, due to the outbreak of Covid-19. 
Refusing to wear a mask is a violation of federal law and may result in denial of boarding, removal from the aircraft and/or penalties under federal law.
This does not apply to passengers with disabilities who cannot wear masks.


----------



## Sue M

Just announced on CTV News, govt announced EXTENSION of border closure another month, until July 21 

I hope they are going to give clear instructions soon for reopening plan. SOON!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sue M said:


> Just announced on CTV News, govt announced EXTENSION of border closure another month, until July 21
> 
> I hope they are going to give clear instructions soon for reopening plan. SOON!



Press conference shortly:
https://www.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.4911617
More news on Monday as well, apparently.


----------



## flav

I am curious to know, is there any chance that the US will unilaterally open their land border to Canadian before July 21st? How much of today’s announcement is a joint decision?


----------



## bcwife76

flav said:


> I am curious to know, is there any chance that the US will unilaterally open their land border to Canadian before July 21st? How much of today’s announcement is a joint decision?


I just read online that yes, it's a joint decision between both countries.


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Press conference shortly:
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.4911617
> More news on Monday as well, apparently.


So much for clear instructions. Guess we’ll have to wait for Monday. 
Are we able to drive across US border?


----------



## accm

Sue M said:


> So much for clear instructions. Guess we’ll have to wait for Monday.
> Are we able to drive across US border?


No. The border closure is only applicable for the land borders. You've been able to fly in and out of the US this whole time.


----------



## Juventus

Another worthless press conference.  I was hoping for some type of update on the end of the hotel/14 day quarantine.  Even that seems more up in the air than ever...


----------



## Sue M

accm said:


> No. The border closure is only applicable for the land borders. You've been able to fly in and out of the US this whole time.


So we’re not able to drive across US border right?  I have flown last Nov before rules changed and all we had to do was quarantine.


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> So we’re not able to drive across US border right?  I have flown last Nov before rules changed and all we had to do was quarantine.


No we cannot cross the border by car into the US unless it is for essential business.


----------



## bcwife76

Juventus said:


> Another worthless press conference.  I was hoping for some type of update on the end of the hotel/14 day quarantine.  Even that seems more up in the air than ever...


That press conference will be on Monday.


----------



## Juventus

bcwife76 said:


> That press conference will be on Monday.


Do we know that the Monday news release will be about air travel though?


----------



## bcwife76

Juventus said:


> Do we know that the Monday news release will be about air travel though?


It's supposed to provide more information on the easing of restrictions for fully vaxxed Canadians coming back home, hopefully some guidance on those not vaccinated (like the under 12's), possibly some more information on the reopening plans for the US/CAN border etc.


----------



## LauraLap

I was wondering if anyone tried the free testing at Pearson? I was going to go a few days before because day of testing makes me nervous.


----------



## LauraLap

bookbabe626 said:


> We got tested around 10am on Friday, got results back around 12:30pm, so less than three hours later.  The trick is to not ask.  If you ask, they will give you the worst case scenario party line.  And if you ask, they will tell you the tests cost money too, and that you have to have state ID.  However, none of that is the case in reality.
> 
> We booked the pricey rapid PCR tests at MCO as a backup in case we didn’t get results back in time, then cancelled the appts once we had our Walgreens results.


Did you have to book an appointment? When I go in to try to book an appointment it says I have to have a US address?


----------



## Duck1

bookbabe626 said:


> If you look at the info on the Walgreens site, the Rapid ID Now test is an NAAT test.


How much is the test? The site says it is free for uninsured people but is it free for non residents? Thanks


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> No we cannot cross the border by car into the US unless it is for essential business.


That‘s what I thought, but wasn’t sure.


----------



## bookbabe626

LauraLap said:


> I was wondering if anyone tried the free testing at Pearson? I was going to go a few days before because day of testing makes me nervous.



We did that on the way to the US.  Did the tests Wednesday afternoon, for early Saturday morning flights.  Had the results in about 30 min, before we even got home to Markham from Pearson.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just finished reading this article from the JT press conference:

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-astrazeneca-travellers-1.6071320
If you scroll to the bottom, it says this:

Canadians and permanent residents will soon be able to upload a copy of their vaccine certificates to the ArriveCAN app, which will allow them to bypass mandatory hotel quarantine when they return. *All returning travellers must still self-isolate for 14 days.*

I thought we would only need to quarantine for a few days at home until we got our negative test results?


----------



## ellbell

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just finished reading this article from the JT press conference:
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-astrazeneca-travellers-1.6071320
> If you scroll to the bottom, it says this:
> 
> Canadians and permanent residents will soon be able to upload a copy of their vaccine certificates to the ArriveCAN app, which will allow them to bypass mandatory hotel quarantine when they return. *All returning travellers must still self-isolate for 14 days.*
> 
> I thought we would only need to quarantine for a few days at home until we got our negative test results?


Nothing has been officially announced yet and more info is being provided on Monday so it's hard to say what it means.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ellbell said:


> Nothing has been officially announced yet and more info is being provided on Monday so it's hard to say what it means.



But I thought that was announced already. Lord knows we've all discussed it at length here and the Land Border thread.


----------



## ellbell

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> But I thought that was announced already. Lord knows we've all discussed it at length here and the Land Border thread.


It's been speculated but nothing official has been released.  Nothing will be changed until early July.  It hasn't been actually implemented and things can change. 
In this article it says the government is looking to ease restrictions and what they could be but Monday is the official announcement.

ETA: it also says the source can'tbe named.  Which means it isn't official
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/hotel-quarantine-1.6058930


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's right is this article:

https://news.paxeditions.com/news/b...-canadians-july-allow-shorter-home-quarantine
"Vaxxed individuals, however, will be able to quarantine at home until they receive a negative result to their day one test upon arrival, noted Minister of Intergovernmental Affairs *Dominic LeBlanc."*

Anyways, I just wish journalists would report the same information. It's annoying.


----------



## ellbell

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's right is this article:
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/b...-canadians-july-allow-shorter-home-quarantine
> "Vaxxed individuals, however, will be able to quarantine at home until they receive a negative result to their day one test upon arrival, noted Minister of Intergovernmental Affairs *Dominic LeBlanc."*
> 
> Anyways, I just wish journalists would report the same information. It's annoying.


I agree with the journalist thing.  Until the policy is implemented though anything can change, nothing is concrete until then.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Today’s update 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...3y1PK6NoGs_m17sT1AM1GBfZE0t89_zEtLKWbE97L-yko


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Have any reporters asked if this was for air, land or both?


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Have any reporters asked if this was for air, land or both?


Govt website hasn’t been updated yet.

*Driving to Canada requirements checklist *
Exemptions for fully vaccinated travellers who are eligible to enter Canada are expected in early July. Current travel restrictions still apply.


----------



## Juventus

Air only, only for fully vaxxed.  No hotel, and no 14 day quarantine.  In fact, I do not think you have to quarantine at all upon return (not 100% sure on that).  Still need a test before boarding a flight into Canada.

Just booked my mid August flight!


----------



## ellbell

Sue M said:


> Govt website hasn’t been updated yet.
> 
> *Driving to Canada requirements checklist *
> Exemptions for fully vaccinated travellers who are eligible to enter Canada are expected in early July. Current travel restrictions still apply.


Because it doesn't come into effect until July 5th


----------



## Sue M

Well, I guess we got most questions answered for travel and children who are unvaccinated. Nothing about land border. 
Hopefully by July 21 they’ll drop testing for fully vaccinated.  
I’ll be keeping my air, I think.


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> Air only, only for fully vaxxed.  No hotel, and no 14 day quarantine.  In fact, I do not think you have to quarantine at all upon return (not 100% sure on that).  Still need a test before boarding a flight into Canada.
> 
> Just booked my mid August flight!


Hopefully the testing will be dropped by Aug


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone catch the answer to the reporter who asked if we can only expect to see the vaccine passport before the end of 2021?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The kids thing is another way of keeping families from traveling. No one can leave their kids home that young lol


----------



## Juventus

Sue M said:


> Hopefully the testing will be dropped by Aug


Ya I'm hoping but not expecting.  I found a place by Old Town that does same day PCR.  10  minute Uber ride.


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone catch the answer to the reporter who asked if we can only expect to see the vaccine passport before the end of 2021?


No!  I read That we will have to upload our vaccine info into the ArriveCAN App. But I wonder from what?  The hand written card we got?
I believe some sort of vaccine passport will be within the ArriveCAN APP?


----------



## suse66

Sue M said:


> No!  I read That we will have to upload our vaccine info into the ArriveCAN App. But I wonder from what?  The hand written card we got?
> I believe some sort of vaccine passport will be within the ArriveCAN APP?


Here in Ontario, our vaccine records are on the provincial Covid website. You can log in to it and download your vaccination records. I have done that and will upload to the Arrive Can app as soon as I am able to. I am not sure if that is something other provinces are doing as well.


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> Ya I'm hoping but not expecting.  I found a place by Old Town that does same day PCR.  10  minute Uber ride.


Which place, and what is cost?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Phew! Okay. My next very important question is:

When can I get a direct flight to and from Orlando?


----------



## Sue M

suse66 said:


> Here in Ontario, our vaccine records are on the provincial Covid website. You can log in to it and download your vaccination records. I have done that and will upload to the Arrive Can app as soon as I am able to. I am not sure if that is something other provinces are doing as well.


I can see my vaccines on the BC Health Gateway web site, but they aren’t seperate, just listed along with my other lab tests etc.


----------



## Juventus

Sue M said:


> Which place, and what is cost?


https://covidtestingllc.com/Cost depends on speed.  About $110.  Others say you can go to Walgreens but I am not sure if that is just for Americans (and perhaps they could deny you), and the turnaround time is not guaranteed.

Anyways, I am thinking more will change in another month.


----------



## suse66

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Phew! Okay. My next very important question is:
> 
> When can I get a direct flight to and from Orlando?


I purchased direct flights from Toronto to Orlando for August 7-15.


Sue M said:


> I can see my vaccines on the BC Health Gateway web site, but they aren’t seperate, just listed along with my other lab tests etc.


Are you able to download that information? Then you could print it out or upload it to ArriveCan.


----------



## Etch

Juventus said:


> Anyways, I am thinking more will change in another month.



This is where I land on this as well.  I think these are interim baby steps and they've made no distinction between the US border and other international destinations.

If they actually open the border with the US on July 21to non-essential travel I'm hoping to see more large scale changes.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Phew! Okay. My next very important question is:
> 
> When can I get a direct flight to and from Orlando?



Still only Montreal, Toronto, Calgary & Vancouver.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Who would you ask about about connecting flights?  MCO to YYZ to YHZ?  How do I know if I need a test when landing inn YYZ or if I wait until I get home at YHZ?


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> https://covidtestingllc.com/Cost depends on speed.  About $110.  Others say you can go to Walgreens but I am not sure if that is just for Americans (and perhaps they could deny you), and the turnaround time is not guaranteed.
> 
> Anyways, I am thinking more will change in another month.


Ok thanks. This is the one I know about.  I believe Walgreens does testing on non Americans, but traveling in a busy season, August and the fact they don’t guarantee when you’ll get results, they say 3-4 days is a bit worrisome.


----------



## lhuggi1

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Who would you ask about about connecting flights?  MCO to YYZ to YHZ?  How do I know if I need a test when landing inn YYZ or if I wait until I get home at YHZ?


Testing is available in YYZ in Terminal 1 and 3 
8:00-16:00 
TESTING must take place at your first entry point into Canada


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Riiight. Is YYZ using quick turnaround tests?

If these testing policies stay in place forever, I better start looking for a new layover time (no more 1.5 hours).


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Who would you ask about about connecting flights?  MCO to YYZ to YHZ?  How do I know if I need a test when landing inn YYZ or if I wait until I get home at YHZ?


Info is on torontopearson.com


----------



## lhuggi1

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Riiight. Is YYZ using quick turnaround tests?
> 
> If these testing policies stay in place forever, I better start looking for a new layover time (no more 1.5 hours).


Typically test results come back the next day.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Well, I guess we got most questions answered for travel and children who are unvaccinated. Nothing about land border.
> Hopefully by July 21 they’ll drop testing for fully vaccinated.
> I’ll be keeping my air, I think.


I hope so too. Or at least just drop it to only the airport arrival test instead of having to do the preboarding test too. I have my end of August flights rebooked so I'm feeling pretty optimistic at this point!


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> I can see my vaccines on the BC Health Gateway web site, but they aren’t seperate, just listed along with my other lab tests etc.


Ok so when you log into HealthGateway, next to your covid vaccine you will see a little paper clip icon. Click on that and it will take you to the page where you can print off the "official" BC provincial vaccine card. Hope this makes sense lol


----------



## 2Lunds

Side note - I was looking at the entry requirements to USA as posted on Delta's website, and they don't consider anyone with AZ to be "fully vaccinated".  That might change down the line.


----------



## bcwife76

2Lunds said:


> Side note - I was looking at the entry requirements to USA as posted on Delta's website, and they don't consider anyone with AZ to be "fully vaccinated".  That might change down the line.


According to the CDC you will be able to enter:
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/fully-vaccinated-guidance.html
"†This guidance applies to COVID-19 vaccines currently authorized for emergency use by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration: Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna, and Johnson & Johnson (J&J)/Janssen COVID-19 vaccines. This guidance can also be applied to COVID-19 vaccines that have been authorized for emergency use by the World Health Organization (e.g. AstraZeneca/Oxford). "


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am just watching on youtube a cruise vlogger who is Canadian from Ottawa.  He is talking about the restrictions and just mentioned that they are looking at expanding the number airports from the four! Does anyone recall hearing that?


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> Ok so when you log into HealthGateway, next to your covid vaccine you will see a little paper clip icon. Click on that and it will take you to the page where you can print off the "official" BC provincial vaccine card. Hope this makes sense lol


Got it thanks. I printed it out for now.


----------



## Juventus

With regards to the required quarantine plan we must have upon return to Canada, can someone still pick you up at the airport?  Or if my car is at a Carpark, can I take the shuttle to that?


----------



## bcwife76

Juventus said:


> With regards to the required quarantine plan we must have upon return to Canada, can someone still pick you up at the airport?  Or if my car is at a Carpark, can I take the shuttle to that?


Yes and yes


----------



## Debbie

suse66 said:


> Here in Ontario, our vaccine records are on the provincial Covid website. You can log in to it and download your vaccination records. I have done that and will upload to the Arrive Can app as soon as I am able to. I am not sure if that is something other provinces are doing as well.


Do you have a link to this? I wasn't able to find it, but I'm sure it is just staring me in the  face.


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> Do you have a link to this? I wasn't able to find it, but I'm sure it is just staring me in the  face.



Log in here https://covid19.ontariohealth.ca/  you get an option to book an appointment or see your records


----------



## pigletto

2Lunds said:


> Side note - I was looking at the entry requirements to USA as posted on Delta's website, and they don't consider anyone with AZ to be "fully vaccinated".  That might change down the line.


The PM addressed this specifically last Friday and said that we can rest assured we won’t be denied entry. They are currently working on this issue with several different countries, but it won’t be a problem .


----------



## bcwife76

Ok well now I think we've talked ourselves OUT of going to Mexico in August    The thought of not getting our tests back in time or god forbid, getting a positive test, is filling me with a LOT of anxiety. If it was just a test upon arrival I could deal with it. But getting a  positive (whether false or not) in Mexico? UGH. We've also pushed back our Aulani trip from November to March 2022.

Sigh.


----------



## lhuggi1

bcwife76 said:


> Ok well now I think we've talked ourselves OUT of going to Mexico in August    The thought of not getting our tests back in time or god forbid, getting a positive test, is filling me with a LOT of anxiety. If it was just a test upon arrival I could deal with it. But getting a  positive (whether false or not) in Mexico? UGH. We've also pushed back our Aulani trip from November to March 2022.
> 
> Sigh.


I think by Aug we will see further relaxation in rules. I suspect along with everyone else, the plan is to slowly move thru the process 
Flights are departing to/from Mexico from YYZ currently  and travellers don’t seem to be having any issue getting tests and getting go home.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> Ok well now I think we've talked ourselves OUT of going to Mexico in August    The thought of not getting our tests back in time or god forbid, getting a positive test, is filling me with a LOT of anxiety. If it was just a test upon arrival I could deal with it. But getting a  positive (whether false or not) in Mexico? UGH. We've also pushed back our Aulani trip from November to March 2022.
> 
> Sigh.


Are you fully vaccinated?  If you are shouldn’t have to worry about positive test. 
Maybe your hotel would have a list of testing places for you that they send guests to?  You could contact guest services and do some research?


----------



## Sue M

lhuggi1 said:


> I think by Aug we will see further relaxation in rules. I suspect along with everyone else, the plan is to slowly move thru the process
> Flights are departing to/from Mexico from YYZ currently  and travellers don’t seem to be having any issue getting tests and getting go home.


I think so too.


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> Are you fully vaccinated?  If you are shouldn’t have to worry about positive test.
> Maybe your hotel would have a list of testing places for you that they send guests to?  You could contact guest services and do some research?


So my dh and I will be fully vaxxed this coming Sunday and our soon-to-be 13 yr old will be fully vaxxed by the end of July (trip would be mid August). That just leaves our 10yr old. So she could be the wild card, what if she tests positive? And yes, the hotels we are considering offer PCR testing, in Cancun they do it at the hotel and in Puerto Vallarta you have to do it offsite but the hotel concierge will arrange it for us. The cost is $125US pp at either hotel and that part isn't even phasing me, lol. And we would NOT send our unvaccinated daughter to the kids club (she's happier at the pool, anyway). Plus, she's been in public school since September full time. Am I overthinking this?


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> So my dh and I will be fully vaxxed this coming Sunday and our soon-to-be 13 yr old will be fully vaxxed by the end of July (trip would be mid August). That just leaves our 10yr old. So she could be the wild card, what if she tests positive? And yes, the hotels we are considering offer PCR testing, in Cancun they do it at the hotel and in Puerto Vallarta you have to do it offsite but the hotel concierge will arrange it for us. The cost is $125US pp at either hotel and that part isn't even phasing me, lol. And we would NOT send our unvaccinated daughter to the kids club (she's happier at the pool, anyway). Plus, she's been in public school since September full time. Am I overthinking this?


Maybe?  The one snag IMO is the unvaccinated child still has to do the 2 week quarantine at home.  
I think by Nov Hawaii would be no problem.  I can see why you hesitated about Aug. but I’m going ahead with Aug 1 travel plan. I can always cancel 2 weeks ahead with no penalty, but with current rules about no quarantine for fully vaccinated I’m good.  And keeping my fingers crossed we won’t have to test 72 hours pre flight coming home.  I would be surprised for next update July 21 if they didn’t nix it.


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> Maybe?  The one snag IMO is the unvaccinated child still has to do the 2 week quarantine at home.
> I think by Nov Hawaii would be no problem.  I can see why you hesitated about Aug. but I’m going ahead with Aug 1 travel plan. I can always cancel 2 weeks ahead with no penalty, but with current rules about no quarantine for fully vaccinated I’m good.  And keeping my fingers crossed we won’t have to test 72 hours pre flight coming home.  I would be surprised for next update July 21 if they didn’t nix it.


The quarantine at home for my youngest is no problem whatsoever. I'm a stay at home mom and if I need to run out while hubby is at work, say to the store or whatnot, my 13 yr old is more than capable of holding down the fort for a bit. We would be coming home two weeks before the Labour day weekend so no missing school at the beginning of the school year. And I would do any back to school shopping before we went away.


----------



## Mikey15

Sue M said:


> Are you fully vaccinated? If you are shouldn’t have to worry about positive test.



They call them "breakthrough cases." Extremely rare but it can happen... positive anyway. The vaccine should prevent you from getting super sick even if that happens, of course.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It is so hard to even guess what is coming next from the Govt. While I dont travel until the very end November, I will have to buy Xmas party or DAH tickets this summer at some point. Those will be $700 CDN and not refundable. And the return tests home will be pricy as well.

I am pretty optimistic, but with no outline of a plan, we can only gauge everything now on the 75% fully vaxxed target since we have met the original one.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> The quarantine at home for my youngest is no problem whatsoever. I'm a stay at home mom and if I need to run out while hubby is at work, say to the store or whatnot, my 13 yr old is more than capable of holding down the fort for a bit. We would be coming home two weeks before the Labour day weekend so no missing school at the beginning of the school year. And I would do any back to school shopping before we went away.


So what have you decided about Aug trip? Is it go time


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ha. Loved this article from PAX news:

https://news.paxeditions.com/news/o...-update-just-re-arranging-deck-chairs-titanic


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bcwife76 said:


> The quarantine at home for my youngest is no problem whatsoever. I'm a stay at home mom and if I need to run out while hubby is at work, say to the store or whatnot, my 13 yr old is more than capable of holding down the fort for a bit. We would be coming home two weeks before the Labour day weekend so no missing school at the beginning of the school year. And I would do any back to school shopping before we went away.


I can understand your reluctance at booking right now.  What is the cancellation policy for that reservation?   Things could change between now and then.  It could go either way really.  With the delta variant, we could see restrictions come again...OR....with the way that second doses are going into arms...restrictions could lift even more.  It really is a cr&p shoot.  

I am almost ready to pull the trigger and put a deposit down on our birthday trip.  I can cancel up to 1 week before departure, and not be penalized - and still get all funds returned to us.  

I hope your able to make a decision that you are comfortable with for you and your whole family


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> So what have you decided about Aug trip? Is it go time



Yes, I think it is all systems GO!!!   


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can understand your reluctance at booking right now.  What is the cancellation policy for that reservation?   Things could change between now and then.  It could go either way really.  With the delta variant, we could see restrictions come again...OR....with the way that second doses are going into arms...restrictions could lift even more.  It really is a cr&p shoot.
> 
> I am almost ready to pull the trigger and put a deposit down on our birthday trip.  I can cancel up to 1 week before departure, and not be penalized - and still get all funds returned to us.
> 
> I hope your able to make a decision that you are comfortable with for you and your whole family



Thank you. If we have to cancel, the airfare will just go back in our travel bank with WJ. For the hotel, it is fully refundable up til 30 days before arrive. For cancellations 7-29 days before arrival it would cost us one night, which I think is reasonable. So I'm willing to book based on that.


----------



## bcwife76

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ha. Loved this article from PAX news:
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/o...-update-just-re-arranging-deck-chairs-titanic


Well he certainly didn't mince words


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bcwife76 I can't imagine how annoying this all is to the travel industry! We are just the travelers, they are needing this for their livelihood.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bcwife76 said:


> Yes, I think it is all systems GO!!!




 Yay!!!!!  It feels sooo good to think we can actually plan a trip and know that it will happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quandrea

Just bought tickets to The Music Man on Broadway with Hugh Jackman!!!!  Not until May but I’m excited beyond words. Hopefully our steps forward keep going!!!!!!

eta:  20th wedding anniversary celebration.


----------



## bcwife76

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @bcwife76 I can't imagine how annoying this all is to the travel industry! We are just the travelers, they are needing this for their livelihood.


100%!!! They were the first industry targeted and will be the last to fully recover. It's horrendous.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bcwife76 said:


> 100%!!! They were the first industry targeted and will be the last to fully recover. It's horrendous.


Which is why for the next couple of trips...we/I will be using a travel agent...to help get them back into business.  It is time to get back to business


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> https://covidtestingllc.com/Cost depends on speed.  About $110.  Others say you can go to Walgreens but I am not sure if that is just for Americans (and perhaps they could deny you), and the turnaround time is not guaranteed.
> 
> Anyways, I am thinking more will change in another month.


Sadly they changed and no longer offer next day PCR @$110. Now they are only doing the same day testing @ $155  or $195 for 30min results


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Which is why for the next couple of trips...we/I will be using a travel agent...to help get them back into business.  It is time to get back to business


I always use a TA that specializes in both WDW and Uni travel.  Even though I’m perfectly capable.  I do my own ADRS and park reservations but she books rooms and shuttle. And she’s the one on hold when discounts come out!  When I was working I never had the time to sit on hold for hours.


----------



## Juventus

Sue M said:


> Sadly they changed and no longer offer next day PCR @$110. Now they are only doing the same day testing @ $155  or $195 for 30min results


Crap...oh well.  I see they now have 30 minute ones too...I think that is new.


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ha. Loved this article from PAX news:
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/o...-update-just-re-arranging-deck-chairs-titanic


Great article!  Sadly half our summer tourism  is down the toilet.  And BC is in danger of loosing the huge Alaska cruise industry forever. 
I can’t imagine the gov won’t open up our borders for fully vaccinated tourists at least from the US by July 21.  They should have done it now In last announcement.


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> Crap...oh well.  I see they now have 30 minute ones too...I think that is new.


It is. I emailed them to ask where the next day testing was!  I must say, they are prompt to reply.  They said testing volume decrease and travelers wanted same day testing. Not me, I’m cheap lol, especially when having to pay in USD. 
Guess I’ll do it 48 hrs ahead. I have second to last day as a free day, no parks so I can go test. Ugh.


----------



## wdwmom3

Sue M said:


> Sadly they changed and no longer offer next day PCR @$110. Now they are only doing the same day testing @ $155  or $195 for 30min results



I know it seems high.  But considering how long we have been waiting to go I’m not that bothered by it.   I could do the same day testing the day before we leave.


----------



## bcwife76

Oh goodie, here's a new little wrinkle in our potential Mexico trip. So I go to book flights with WJ, get to seat selection and the plane is nearly empty. Maybe 15 seats booked. Same for the flight back. I look further and there are 3 direct (non stop) flights between CUN and YVR a week in August. Uh....the chances of at least ONE of those flights being cancelled and consolidated I'd say is VERY high.   So now we are looking at Puerto Vallarta instead. There is only one direct flight a week (still only about 20 seats booked so far) but I'm thinking that has a higher chance of actually going?? I know we need to roll with the punches but I'm just trying to do everything I can in order to actually GET there and home if possible lol And of course the hotel we are looking at is more money.....On the upside,  less chance of a hurricane ripping through. Not zero of course but the pacific side isn't nearly as active.
Half glass full, right?


----------



## LauraLap

bcwife76 said:


> Oh goodie, here's a new little wrinkle in our potential Mexico trip. So I go to book flights with WJ, get to seat selection and the plane is nearly empty. Maybe 15 seats booked. Same for the flight back. I look further and there are 3 direct (non stop) flights between CUN and YVR a week in August. Uh....the chances of at least ONE of those flights being cancelled and consolidated I'd say is VERY high.   So now we are looking at Puerto Vallarta instead. There is only one direct flight a week (still only about 20 seats booked so far) but I'm thinking that has a higher chance of actually going?? I know we need to roll with the punches but I'm just trying to do everything I can in order to actually GET there and home if possible lol And of course the hotel we are looking at is more money.....On the upside,  less chance of a hurricane ripping through. Not zero of course but the pacific side isn't nearly as active.
> Half glass full, right?


We are going to Disney in July, and just had our flights cancelled by WJ. No more direct flights at all and they put us on a 6 hour connecting flight through Atlanta. It is what it is, but it does happen so better safe than sorry for sure!


----------



## bcwife76

LauraLap said:


> We are going to Disney in July, and just had our flights cancelled by WJ. No more direct flights at all and they put us on a 6 hour connecting flight through Atlanta. It is what it is, but it does happen so better safe than sorry for sure!


Oh my goodness, that's quite the detour! I'm afraid that WJ could cancel our flight and put us on a connecting flight through Calgary. Ordinarily I would be ok with that but travelling with one unvaxxed, how would that even work? I certainly can't quarantine her in Calgary for 14 days!


----------



## MDH

I'm in a similar situation, August 5th disneyworld  trip planned.  4 fully vaccinated adults/teens, and 1 10 year old.  The 14 day quarantine we can handle for the 10 year old and last night we were a go.  Then I started thinking about that PCR test.  My 10 year old will have a tonne of exposure in a state that doesn't have things under control.  Sure her chances of getting I'll are extremely remote, but her chance of getting exposed and having viral RNA in her that the PCR test will detect????  And that would stop her from coming home and one of us would have to stay back , this is just a complete no go I decided.  Until the test before boarding restriction is reduced I decided I can't in good faith go and that kills me.


----------



## Mikey15

LauraLap said:


> No more direct flights at all and they put us on a 6 hour connecting flight through Atlanta.





bcwife76 said:


> Oh my goodness, that's quite the detour!



Ooh jeez. Yeah if I had to wait that long I'd just rent a car from Atlanta and drive there (and back). That's only about 6 hours itself!


----------



## quandrea

MDH said:


> I'm in a similar situation, August 5th disneyworld  trip planned.  4 fully vaccinated adults/teens, and 1 10 year old.  The 14 day quarantine we can handle for the 10 year old and last night we were a go.  Then I started thinking about that PCR test.  My 10 year old will have a tonne of exposure in a state that doesn't have things under control.  Sure her chances of getting I'll are extremely remote, but her chance of getting exposed and having viral RNA in her that the PCR test will detect????  And that would stop her from coming home and one of us would have to stay back , this is just a complete no go I decided.  Until the test before boarding restriction is reduced I decided I can't in good faith go and that kills me.


Have to say, I agree. Even with a vaccine, I fear that pre departure test. What if I’ve been exposed and the vaccine does its thing but I have virus in my nasal passages?


----------



## wdwmom3

quandrea said:


> Have to say, I agree. Even with a vaccine, I fear that pre departure test. What if I’ve been exposed and the vaccine does its thing but I have virus in my nasal passages?



Ugh you guys bring up good points.


----------



## quandrea

wdwmom3 said:


> Ugh you guys bring up good points.


Yeah, I know. That test has to go.


----------



## Sue M

MDH said:


> I'm in a similar situation, August 5th disneyworld  trip planned.  4 fully vaccinated adults/teens, and 1 10 year old.  The 14 day quarantine we can handle for the 10 year old and last night we were a go.  Then I started thinking about that PCR test.  My 10 year old will have a tonne of exposure in a state that doesn't have things under control.  Sure her chances of getting I'll are extremely remote, but her chance of getting exposed and having viral RNA in her that the PCR test will detect????  And that would stop her from coming home and one of us would have to stay back , this is just a complete no go I decided.  Until the test before boarding restriction is reduced I decided I can't in good faith go and that kills me.


You could be super cautious and mask while inside, and in queues and rides. 
I plan on bringing masks. Even though I’m fully vaccinated I think I’ll still mask inside and while in queues especially the inside ones.


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> Crap...oh well.  I see they now have 30 minute ones too...I think that is new.


Guess I’ll be doing the $155 one.


----------



## LauraLap

Mikey15 said:


> Ooh jeez. Yeah if I had to wait that long I'd just rent a car from Atlanta and drive there (and back). That's only about 6 hours itself!


Sorry, I meant that I went from a direct YYZ to MCO (3 hour) flight to a flight that connects through Atlanta so it's now 6 hours total. I did the math and it's still less time to take the flight. Westjet is not offering refunds at all (only credit) so I have to take it. Or else I'd rebook a direct flight with Air Canada.


----------



## MDH

Sue M said:


> You could be super cautious and mask while inside, and in queues and rides.
> I plan on bringing masks. Even though I’m fully vaccinated I think I’ll still mask inside and while in queues especially the inside ones.


You are right, I totally could, but the consequences for being unlucky on this are so definite.  Plus, August In Florida.  The amount of perspiration that goes on, Avery surface will have been touched by so many sweaty people.  This doesn't even get to pool use, which would be a big part of a trip.  I'm not a germaphobe, but I am a microbiologist, and I know how little am amount of viral RNA is needed for those PCR tests (they run 35 cycles, that's nuts) and I would not be able to relax one minute until I got all our negative results.


----------



## PixieT78

LauraLap said:


> Sorry, I meant that I went from a direct YYZ to MCO (3 hour) flight to a flight that connects through Atlanta so it's now 6 hours total. I did the math and it's still less time to take the flight. Westjet is not offering refunds at all (only credit) so I have to take it. Or else I'd rebook a direct flight with Air Canada.



Ouch that's an annoying change!  I just booked YVR to MCO for September through YYZ so hopefully that will not happen!  Though I like that they are there for backup if we have an issue.

I'm crossing my fingers the testing requirement will be done by the time we get to September but with all the issues elsewhere in the world, I'm not sure that is likely.  Do need to budget in that test cost that I didn't think of though!


----------



## Sue M

PixieT78 said:


> Ouch that's an annoying change!  I just booked YVR to MCO for September through YYZ so hopefully that will not happen!  Though I like that they are there for backup if we have an issue.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers the testing requirement will be done by the time we get to September but with all the issues elsewhere in the world, I'm not sure that is likely.  Do need to budget in that test cost that I didn't think of though!


I’m flying YVR-Sea-MCO. With Alaska. Sometimes I just drive to SEA to pick up the flight to MCO. But being unsure of border crossing I’m just flying from YVR. 
YVR has testing onsite for US. So I’m planing to get to airport early and do it pre flight. US accepts antigen test.


----------



## LauraLap

Sue M said:


> I’m flying YVR-Sea-MCO. With Alaska. Sometimes I just drive to SEA to pick up the flight to MCO. But being unsure of border crossing I’m just flying from YVR.
> YVR has testing onsite for US. So I’m planing to get to airport early and do it pre flight. US accepts antigen test.


YYZ has antigen testing onsite as well. I'm going a few days early just to make sure as we live close.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So if JT is saying hang tight for weeks not months, it has to be drastically changed before the end of summer because that would be months (if he is being literal).

C'mon IT Dept, get this App / Certificate going!


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So if JT is saying hang tight for weeks not months, it has to be drastically changed before the end of summer because that would be months (if he is being literal).
> 
> C'mon IT Dept, get this App / Certificate going!


Yes, hopefully we can salvage some of our summer tourist season.


----------



## accm

bcwife76 said:


> Oh goodie, here's a new little wrinkle in our potential Mexico trip. So I go to book flights with WJ, get to seat selection and the plane is nearly empty. Maybe 15 seats booked. Same for the flight back. I look further and there are 3 direct (non stop) flights between CUN and YVR a week in August. Uh....the chances of at least ONE of those flights being cancelled and consolidated I'd say is VERY high.   So now we are looking at Puerto Vallarta instead. There is only one direct flight a week (still only about 20 seats booked so far) but I'm thinking that has a higher chance of actually going?? I know we need to roll with the punches but I'm just trying to do everything I can in order to actually GET there and home if possible lol And of course the hotel we are looking at is more money.....On the upside,  less chance of a hurricane ripping through. Not zero of course but the pacific side isn't nearly as active.
> Half glass full, right?



I hate that they do that, so people make plans around booked flights, and then at the last minute the airline cancels on them.
Have you tried looking through the west jet vacations? I think in that case, if they changed your flights, they’d also have to change your hotel reservation. Doesn’t really solve the issue, but at least you’re not scrambling to switch hotels at the last minute.


----------



## tlcdoula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So if JT is saying hang tight for weeks not months, it has to be drastically changed before the end of summer because that would be months (if he is being literal).
> 
> C'mon IT Dept, get this App / Certificate going!



Lets hope we get some more information.  I need black and white, you need to do this so you can go here.  We are going to try to book for mid November for a trip to Disneyland.  I spent almost 3 hours on hold with disney to get my tickets re attached to my app so I can access them phew.... Now we can start some planning.


----------



## bcwife76

accm said:


> I hate that they do that, so people make plans around booked flights, and then at the last minute the airline cancels on them.
> Have you tried looking through the west jet vacations? I think in that case, if they changed your flights, they’d also have to change your hotel reservation. Doesn’t really solve the issue, but at least you’re not scrambling to switch hotels at the last minute.


Unfortunately that is not an option for us. We have nearly $3500 sitting in our WJ travel bank and you can't use that for Westjet vacations


----------



## LauraLap

accm said:


> I hate that they do that, so people make plans around booked flights, and then at the last minute the airline cancels on them.
> Have you tried looking through the west jet vacations? I think in that case, if they changed your flights, they’d also have to change your hotel reservation. Doesn’t really solve the issue, but at least you’re not scrambling to switch hotels at the last minute.


Yeah. I'm sitting on pins and needles. Our flight to MCO is in a couple weeks and I'm so nervous they'll cancel it.


----------



## Juventus

I just booked WestJet for August 15th.  If they cancel, how far out do they usually do it.  And if they cancel, do they usually rebook you on the next closest option?


----------



## LauraLap

Juventus said:


> I just booked WestJet for August 15th.  If they cancel, how far out do they usually do it.  And if they cancel, do they usually rebook you on the next closest option?


They cancelled my flight 4 weeks out and moved us to 1 day later with a stopover.


----------



## Juventus

LauraLap said:


> They cancelled my flight 4 weeks out and moved us to 1 day later with a stopover.


I haven't flown in years, so just so I fully understand, if they cancel the flight you can not get a refund?  You have to take whatever flight they move you to or take some type of credit?


----------



## LauraLap

Juventus said:


> I haven't flown in years, so just so I fully understand, if they cancel the flight you can not get a refund?  You have to take whatever flight they move you to or take some type of credit?


For WestJet this is correct (because they didn't get a bailout from the Feds). For Air Canada, they give refunds for cancelled flights. WestJet you just get travel credit, even if THEY cancel the flight and there isn't a better one.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> Oh goodie, here's a new little wrinkle in our potential Mexico trip. So I go to book flights with WJ, get to seat selection and the plane is nearly empty. Maybe 15 seats booked. Same for the flight back. I look further and there are 3 direct (non stop) flights between CUN and YVR a week in August. Uh....the chances of at least ONE of those flights being cancelled and consolidated I'd say is VERY high.   So now we are looking at Puerto Vallarta instead. There is only one direct flight a week (still only about 20 seats booked so far) but I'm thinking that has a higher chance of actually going?? I know we need to roll with the punches but I'm just trying to do everything I can in order to actually GET there and home if possible lol And of course the hotel we are looking at is more money.....On the upside,  less chance of a hurricane ripping through. Not zero of course but the pacific side isn't nearly as active.
> Half glass full, right?


After reading this I looked at our Aug YVR-MCO flights. Pretty full, whew!


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> I haven't flown in years, so just so I fully understand, if they cancel the flight you can not get a refund?  You have to take whatever flight they move you to or take some type of credit?


Depends on airline I think. I had a flight on Frontier once and they canceled flight. It was last flight of the day. So they rebooked my entire reservation on another airline at no extra cost to me. 
Alaska canceled my flight last Nov, which meant I would have lost my first day of vacay or arrive a night early. So I came in early. 
And another time flight changed over 3 hrs and I got a full refund.


----------



## tlcdoula

LauraLap said:


> For WestJet this is correct (because they didn't get a bailout from the Feds). For Air Canada, they give refunds for cancelled flights. WestJet you just get travel credit, even if THEY cancel the flight and there isn't a better one.


I was able to get a refund back from
West jet but it did take months.   They cancelled
Our flights last fall due to covid and it took me till
March of this year to get the credit to my credit card.


----------



## LauraLap

tlcdoula said:


> I was able to get a refund back from
> West jet but it did take months.   They cancelled
> Our flights last fall due to covid and it took me till
> March of this year to get the credit to my credit card.


Good to know. When I called to see if I could refund (as I was going to move to an AC flight), they said travel bank only.  Man, what a weird time we're living in right? I didn't appreciate the multiple direct flights to MCO per day when I had them and no concerns they would be cancelled. I would get upset if they changed it +/- an hour or so!


----------



## Princess KP

Juventus said:


> I just booked WestJet for August 15th.  If they cancel, how far out do they usually do it.  And if they cancel, do they usually rebook you on the next closest option?


I was booked for August 24 and Air Canada just cancelled my flight last night. They put me on a direct flight a day earlier so now I'm trying to add accommodations but nothing is available at BWV through DVC. There are connecting flights available on the 24th but I would prefer to just go direct.
It looks like AC has cancelled direct flights from YYZ on Tuesdays and Wednesdays until after Labour Day.


----------



## Juventus

Wow Aug 24...that's pretty far out still.  Mine is booked for a Sunday depart and a Saturday return so hoping I will be good.   Plus I would think some more people will be travelling with the lessened restrictions.


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> I haven't flown in years, so just so I fully understand, if they cancel the flight you can not get a refund?  You have to take whatever flight they move you to or take some type of credit?


If you don’t like the flight they move you to, you can phone and change flight to one you like.  Happened to me on Alaska last Nov and they changed me to day later. Not willing to give up a vacay day I phoned and they switched me to day earlier.


----------



## Sue M

Princess KP said:


> I was booked for August 24 and Air Canada just cancelled my flight last night. They put me on a direct flight a day earlier so now I'm trying to add accommodations but nothing is available at BWV through DVC. There are connecting flights available on the 24th but I would prefer to just go direct.
> It looks like AC has cancelled direct flights from YYZ on Tuesdays and Wednesdays until after Labour Day.


Can you book a cash reservation at another resort?  Even a value?


----------



## 2Lunds

Sue M said:


> Can you book a cash reservation at another resort?  Even a value?


^^  this is what my DVC member boss always does.  He either drives and arrives in the wee hours, or takes the cheapest flight, and also arrives very late at night.  Rather than waste points/money on a higher-end room, he gets a quick reservation at one of the All-Stars for that first night, then transfers over.  He doesn't even unpack usually, just takes his carry-on into the room for a change/shower in the morning and leaves his bags with bell services.


----------



## LauraLap

Princess KP said:


> I was booked for August 24 and Air Canada just cancelled my flight last night. They put me on a direct flight a day earlier so now I'm trying to add accommodations but nothing is available at BWV through DVC. There are connecting flights available on the 24th but I would prefer to just go direct.
> It looks like AC has cancelled direct flights from YYZ on Tuesdays and Wednesdays until after Labour Day.


You could just stay at the hotel right at the airport, then take DME the next morning. We have done this many times. Lots of great restaurants and shops at MCO!


----------



## Gigi22

In the throes of booking air travel through our TA at HAL.  Air travel will be in 2022.  No deposit needed until 4 months out.  We are booking air through the cruise company because, if something goes sideways, the cruise company handles it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

That is actually a great idea, booking the air through the cruise line.  That way if something happens, you don't have to try and get hold of your travel agent or even worse, figure it out yourself! lol


----------



## Debbie

Gigi22 said:


> In the throes of booking air travel through our TA at HAL.  Air travel will be in 2022.  No deposit needed until 4 months out.  We are booking air through the cruise company because, if something goes sideways, the cruise company handles it.


Thanks for the reminder. I guess I should do the same. I have a HAL panama cruise in April. I figure it is a 50/50 chance at this point, but if I book through the cruise line, I know that they will take care of me. I'm not going to worry about the rest until closer to the time. Fingers crossed that by that time, testing will be in the rear view mirror.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A Canadian cruise vlogger on youtube I am subscribed to is going on the Carnival Mardi Gras July 31 out of Florida and then an Alaska cruise in September.  I can't wait to follow his journeys with all of the hoops and tests he will need to go through.


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A Canadian cruise vlogger on youtube I am subscribed to is going on the Carnival Mardi Gras July 31 out of Florida and then an Alaska cruise in September.  I can't wait to follow his journeys with all of the hoops and tests he will need to go through.


I was watching CTV news tonight. There was a cruise out of Florida - Celebrity? To go everyone must be fully vaccinated as well as the staff. And still a few people got Covid onboard.


----------



## Sue M

Juventus said:


> I haven't flown in years, so just so I fully understand, if they cancel the flight you can not get a refund?  You have to take whatever flight they move you to or take some type of credit?


Yesterday Alaska canceled my Vancouver-Seattle connection. I was supposed to take a 5:40ish flight to connect in SeaTac for my MCO flight (red eye). So they put me on earlier flight arriving same day  At 5pm instead of the next morning. Means I had to book a room for that night.  this is for October. Then for return home they cancelled my 11:50am flight so put me on a 7:30am flight home. I asked What other options I had. Not getting up at 3am for flight home. There was a 6pm flight so I took that one.


----------



## Juventus

When flying TO the States, I need;

1) antigen test results, and 2) attestation (?): What is this attestation?


----------



## cslittle999

It’s a document that states you’ve had negative COVID test. 

https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/fr-proof-negative-test.html


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sue M said:


> I was watching CTV news tonight. There was a cruise out of Florida - Celebrity? To go everyone must be fully vaccinated as well as the staff. And still a few people got Covid onboard.



No, that is incorrect. Don't follow mainstream media LOL  There was ONE staff that was identified pre-cruise and they removed them. Cruise still went ahead. 

Royal Caribbean's Odyssey of the Seas inaugural was postponed due to 8 crew having covid during their 14-day quarantine. The whole ship has been re-tested and everyone is negative. 

Royal's Adventure of the Seas second cruise out of Bahamas had two positive cases they caught on their routine testing for all passengers 72-hour from disembarkment.  They were both under 16 and not vaccinated. One was asymptomatic the other mild symptoms. Their parents were vaccinated and negative. They were all in the same cabin. Royal provided the family with  private plane and flew them home to the US from the Bahamas.

A bunch of vloggers on are on these cruises.  I can post some youtube channels here if folks are interested in following their trips.

Actually, the Canadian cruise vlogger said he just bought for the Celebrity Edge in July so that one is likely coming up very soon for him.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> No, that is incorrect. Don't follow mainstream media LOL  There was ONE staff that was identified pre-cruise and they removed them. Cruise still went ahead.


Actually, CTV was correct (and late to the party, since this happened last week), although "fully vaccinated" actually meant >95%
Two test positive https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...m-cruise-test-positive-for-covid-19-1.5466125


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Actually, the Canadian cruise vlogger said he just bought for the Celebrity Edge in July so that one is likely coming up very soon for him.


He cracks me up!  I do watch him...as well as Tony.  Those are the only 2 cruise vloggers I watch.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Out of of curiosity, I logged into out Westjet account to check on the status on our companion flights.  With covid...I just couldn't even bother to know what was going to happen with those during lockdowns. 

I was pleasantly surprised to see that we have 2 companion flights that we need to use by the end of 2021!!!  Now my gears are REALLY turning on how to work for a true last family trip with our kids as full adults!!!  Now I'm working out the plans and details...so I can " present" my plan to the dh!!!!  I really don't want those to go to waste - that was the whole reason we applied for the WestJet card in the first place!!!!!


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Out of of curiosity, I logged into out Westjet account to check on the status on our companion flights.  With covid...I just couldn't even bother to know what was going to happen with those during lockdowns.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to see that we have 2 companion flights that we need to use by the end of 2021!!!  Now my gears are REALLY turning on how to work for a true last family trip with our kids as full adults!!!  Now I'm working out the plans and details...so I can " present" my plan to the dh!!!!  I really don't want those to go to waste - that was the whole reason we applied for the WestJet card in the first place!!!!!


I have the same. Two companion vouchers 1 to be used by the end of the year, and 1 by March 1.  I wonder if they have to be USED by those dates or booked by those dates? We're flying in April next year (fingers crossed).


----------



## Debbie

Debbie said:


> I have the same. Two companion vouchers 1 to be used by the end of the year, and 1 by March 1.  I wonder if they have to be USED by those dates or booked by those dates? We're flying in April next year (fingers crossed).


I just answered my own question. From the website: _Bookings must be made prior to the expiry date; travel may occur after the expiry date subject to flight schedule availability at the time of booking_. Colour me happy!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Debbie said:


> I just answered my own question. From the website: _Bookings must be made prior to the expiry date; travel may occur after the expiry date subject to flight schedule availability at the time of booking_. Colour me happy!


That's what I thought.  We would just need to book the travel.  Thank goodness.  Looks like 2022 might be a year full of travelling for us!!!!


----------



## tlcdoula

I am just trying to figure out all the ins and outs of travelling after July 5th for fully vaccinated.   We are not going till November but I want to wrap my brain around what needs to be done.  Please correct me.

Covid test 72 hours before flying out of Canada into the US (California)
Covid Test 72 hours before flying home to Canada 
Covid test at Airport when we land, go home quarantine and wait for test results to come back.  If neg we are good to go but be careful of where we go, masks etc.


----------



## KNovacovschi

tlcdoula said:


> I am just trying to figure out all the ins and outs of travelling after July 5th for fully vaccinated.   We are not going till November but I want to wrap my brain around what needs to be done.  Please correct me.
> 
> Covid test 72 hours before flying out of Canada into the US (California)
> Covid Test 72 hours before flying home to Canada
> Covid test at Airport when we land, go home quarantine and wait for test results to come back.  If neg we are good to go but be careful of where we go, masks etc.



You’ve got it.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

tlcdoula said:


> I am just trying to figure out all the ins and outs of travelling after July 5th for fully vaccinated.   We are not going till November but I want to wrap my brain around what needs to be done.  Please correct me.
> 
> Covid test 72 hours before flying out of Canada into the US (California)
> Covid Test 72 hours before flying home to Canada
> Covid test at Airport when we land, go home quarantine and wait for test results to come back.  If neg we are good to go but be careful of where we go, masks etc.


I was looking into this myself, and based on the information on the Canada website you don’t have to quarantine at all after arrival as long as you meet all the vaccination and testing criteria. I am trying to verify this, but this is also how my friend who works in border services understands it.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/...s-new-travel-requirements-infographic-3896463
There is a chart in this article (it’s also on the travel.gc.ca government website) that outlines the entry requirements as of July 5 11:59pm for fully vaccinated travellers. It does not say you have to quarantine after arriving in Canada until you wait for your test results.


----------



## Sue M

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/...s-new-travel-requirements-infographic-3896463
> There is a chart in this article (it’s also on the travel.gc.ca government website) that outlines the entry requirements as of July 5 11:59pm for fully vaccinated travellers. It does not say you have to quarantine after arriving in Canada until you wait for your test results.


I can’t figure out what we have to download to the ArriveCAN app for vaccine proof. Is a photo of the vaccine card (in BC we got cards with info hand written) downloaded to the app acceptable?  I could access vaccine records from the awful BC services/Health Gateway app. And I do mean awful. But would rather not have to get daughter to download that app too.  So if she can just take pic of her vaccine card I’m going to do that!


----------



## Sue M

*Returning test *YVR- I was looking on the Gov website at their info for returning to Canada. Some airports, YVR incl have testing onsite, and it’s free. But it’s recommended to register ahead of time.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Sue M said:


> I can’t figure out what we have to download to the ArriveCAN app for vaccine proof. Is a photo of the vaccine card (in BC we got cards with info hand written) downloaded to the app acceptable?  I could access vaccine records from the awful BC services/Health Gateway app. And I do mean awful. But would rather not have to get daughter to download that app too.  So if she can just take pic of her vaccine card I’m going to do that!


https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/t...ed-travellers-entering-canada#determine-fully
Yes, photo should be fine according to the official canada travel website. The new arriveCan app won‘t be updated until July 5.


----------



## tlcdoula

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/...s-new-travel-requirements-infographic-3896463
> There is a chart in this article (it’s also on the travel.gc.ca government website) that outlines the entry requirements as of July 5 11:59pm for fully vaccinated travellers. It does not say you have to quarantine after arriving in Canada until you wait for your test results.


Thank you, that chart helps.  One thing I was worried about is we have to fly in to Vancouver and then take a short flight over to the island.  I was unsure if we should book directly from Vancouver and ferry over instead of flying but the chart does say travel home with test if testing is not available at your airport so we should be ok to take the hopper over to the island.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> *Returning test *YVR- I was looking on the Gov website at their info for returning to Canada. Some airports, YVR incl have testing onsite, and it’s free. But it’s recommended to register ahead of time.


Good to know, thanks for posting this.  Would this be through the YVR rapid testing site or something different?  Did you happen to see how we register ahead of time?


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Good to know, thanks for posting this.  Would this be through the YVR rapid testing site or something different?  Did you happen to see how we register ahead of time?


The link for testing at airports is here. It’s Fly Clear by LifeLabs


----------



## flav

tlcdoula said:


> I am just trying to figure out all the ins and outs of travelling after July 5th for fully vaccinated.   We are not going till November but I want to wrap my brain around what needs to be done.  Please correct me.
> 
> Covid test 72 hours before flying out of Canada into the US (California)
> Covid Test 72 hours before flying home to Canada
> Covid test at Airport when we land, go home quarantine and wait for test results to come back.  If neg we are good to go but be careful of where we go, masks etc.


How much do you budget for all these tests? 
Leaving from Quebec and traveling to either New York (if driving is allowed), Florida or Mexico… and back.


----------



## tlcdoula

flav said:


> How much do you budget for all these tests?
> Leaving from Quebec and traveling to either New York (if driving is allowed), Florida or Mexico… and back.


I have been trying it figure out where to get the tests etc but it is all so confusing.  Tests for my area are up to $300 each .  When are you going?  I am hoping in a few weeks we will learn a lot more with the border opening and maybe rules will change.


----------



## flav

tlcdoula said:


> I have been trying it figure out where to get the tests etc but it is all so confusing.  Tests for my area are up to $300 each .  When are you going?  I am hoping in a few weeks we will learn a lot more with the border opening and maybe rules will change.


I found this for my area. It says that most insurers will reimburse but I am not counting on it. I might call to confirm.

I also looked and it seems to cost about the same in the USA but in USD.
We are a party of four so 2000$ just to be allowed to travel (and crossing our fingers that nothing comes back positive even with our double doses of vaccine) is over our budget.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> View attachment 586099View attachment 586099The link for testing at airports is here. It’s Fly Clear by LifeLabs


Thank you that’s so helpful. My fingers are crossed that being fully vaccinated this is the only testing we need to worry about, and no testing would be even better! Testing in Anaheim for travel doesn’t seem to be an easy thing to arrange so I’m really hoping we won’t need to test before coming home.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Thank you that’s so helpful. My fingers are crossed that being fully vaccinated this is the only testing we need to worry about, and no testing would be even better! Testing in Anaheim for travel doesn’t seem to be an easy thing to arrange so I’m really hoping we won’t need to test before coming home.


Me too!  1 month from today we leave for WDW. I’m already feeling the anxiety around testing. And timing!  72 hrs before flight, but that could be  no earlier than 72 hrs right?  Coming home I’ve allotted 2 days before flight to go for test.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Thank you that’s so helpful. My fingers are crossed that being fully vaccinated this is the only testing we need to worry about, and no testing would be even better! Testing in Anaheim for travel doesn’t seem to be an easy thing to arrange so I’m really hoping we won’t need to test before coming home.


This is for pre US flight at YVR


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Me too!  1 month from today we leave for WDW. I’m already feeling the anxiety around testing. And timing!  72 hrs before flight, but that could be  no earlier than 72 hrs right?  Coming home I’ve allotted 2 days before flight to go for test.



One month, that's soon! It sounds like you've planned well so it should go pretty smoothly for you. We aren't scheduled to fly out of Prince George till August 26th.




Sue M said:


> This is for pre US flight at YVR
> View attachment 586186
> 
> We only have an hour layover at YVR so I'm thinking we're going to have to do our pre US test in Prince George. It's way more money but I don't know if an hour gives us enough time in Vancouver.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> One month, that's soon! It sounds like you've planned well so it should go pretty smoothly for you. We aren't scheduled to fly out of Prince George till August 26th.


Fingers crossed. But still getting anxious about all the extra steps we have to go thru. Ugh.


----------



## Tanooki

flav said:


> I found this for my area. It says that most insurers will reimburse but I am not counting on it. I might call to confirm.
> View attachment 586107
> I also looked and it seems to cost about the same in the USA but in USD.
> We are a party of four so 2000$ just to be allowed to travel (and crossing our fingers that nothing comes back positive even with our double doses of vaccine) is over our budget.



If you are close to Montreal, I found this place : https://www.gotestrapide.com/
We plan on using this before we leave in 36 days. This test is not allowed to re-enter into Canada but it‘s good to go into the US. We are planning on getting the free testing at Walgreens in Orlando before coming back. I’m hopeful it’ll work. If not, I guess we’ll just have to pay…


----------



## ellbell

Tanooki said:


> If you are close to Montreal, I found this place : https://www.gotestrapide.com/
> We plan on using this before we leave in 36 days. This test is not allowed to re-enter into Canada but it‘s good to go into the US. We are planning on getting the free testing at Walgreens in Orlando before coming back. I’m hopeful it’ll work. If not, I guess we’ll just have to pay…


Will you have your own vehicle or will you be ubering to Walgreens.  I don't drive but was wondering how it works with uber for the drive through.


----------



## flav

Tanooki said:


> If you are close to Montreal, I found this place : https://www.gotestrapide.com/
> We plan on using this before we leave in 36 days. This test is not allowed to re-enter into Canada but it‘s good to go into the US. We are planning on getting the free testing at Walgreens in Orlando before coming back. I’m hopeful it’ll work. If not, I guess we’ll just have to pay…


I think that we are planning on leaving the same date (August 5th)  Thanks for the info!

ETA: That means a total of 300$ CDN for the entire family for both directions since we will be considered fully vaccinated by then. Back to being excited about vacations!


----------



## Tanooki

ellbell said:


> Will you have your own vehicle or will you be ubering to Walgreens.  I don't drive but was wondering how it works with uber for the drive through.


We are using Tony to go from Pop to Royal Pacific (Universal) for the last 2 days of our trip so we’ll ask him if we can go by Walgreen when we transfer to get the test done there. If it doesn’t work, I guess we’ll try with Uber.


----------



## Tanooki

flav said:


> I think that we are planning on leaving the same date (August 5th)  Thanks for the info!
> 
> ETA: That means a total of 300$ CDN for the entire family for both directions since we will be considered fully vaccinated by then. Back to being excited about vacations!


Actually, we leave on the 7th .
If you are using the Go Test Rapid site, there‘s a code to get 15% off : TESTME. I don’t know if it’ll still work in a month, but it’s worth a try!


----------



## Sue M

ellbell said:


> Will you have your own vehicle or will you be ubering to Walgreens.  I don't drive but was wondering how it works with uber for the drive through.


We’ll have to Uber to Walgreens too. I don’t know how that works either. I guess just ask the driver if they’ll go thru drive through when you get picked up?  No idea.


----------



## Sue M

Tanooki said:


> We are using Tony to go from Pop to Royal Pacific (Universal) for the last 2 days of our trip so we’ll ask him if we can go by Walgreen when we transfer to get the test done there. If it doesn’t work, I guess we’ll try with Uber.


Tony is great!


----------



## tinderbell&pixiedust

Sue M said:


> Tony is great!


Okay who is Tony?


----------



## damo

tinderbell&pixiedust said:


> Okay who is Tony?



Tony Hinds.  There are a few threads about him if you use a search.


----------



## bcwife76

Well it's not Disney but I finally pulled the trigger and booked Mexico. Sunscape Akumal, the price was just TOO good to pass up and the resort is currently at 50% capacity. Flight prices fluctuated so I ended up getting them for $300 less than they are now (as I booked flights first about a week ago) which really only means I have a few more $$ left in my travel bank with WJ lol DD10 will need to quarantine when we get back but that's ok and she will leave quarantine on the Labour day weekend so we can still do the PNE that last weekend before school starts. Now, crossing my fingers WJ doesn't cancel our flights


----------



## Tanooki

tinderbell&pixiedust said:


> Okay who is Tony?


I read about him here and I found him on Facebook. He gave me a really great quote for 3 transfers (airport/Pop/Universal/airport). Looking forward to meeting him


----------



## Sue M

Tanooki said:


> I read about him here and I found him on Facebook. He gave me a really great quote for 3 transfers (airport/Pop/Universal/airport). Looking forward to meeting him


I read about him on the Universal threads. I used him once for Universal and he’s a nice man. No fancy limo or town car. He picked me up in a van. I only needed one way, from Royal Pacific to MCO. We started our trip in Ft Lauderdale area and drove up to Universal. Then dropped off rental.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> Well it's not Disney but I finally pulled the trigger and booked Mexico. Sunscape Akumal, the price was just TOO good to pass up and the resort is currently at 50% capacity. Flight prices fluctuated so I ended up getting them for $300 less than they are now (as I booked flights first about a week ago) which really only means I have a few more $$ left in my travel bank with WJ lol DD10 will need to quarantine when we get back but that's ok and she will leave quarantine on the Labour day weekend so we can still do the PNE that last weekend before school starts. Now, crossing my fingers WJ doesn't cancel our flights


 Yay! Have a margarita for me! What part of Mexico is it? We were in Puerto Vallarta for 3 weeks and got home by the skin of our teeth before everything went crazy!


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> Yay! Have a margarita for me! What part of Mexico is it? We were in Puerto Vallarta for 3 weeks and got home by the skin of our teeth before everything went crazy!


Akumal, in the Riviera Maya


----------



## Going to WDW

We have March Break 2021 booked with WestJet but I am sort of concerned that they'll change them.   We booked with them because they are currently offering direct flights to MCO (at least now).  Is AC or WJ better about honouring direct flights (from YOW) in your experience?


----------



## Timon

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A Canadian cruise vlogger on youtube I am subscribed to is going on the Carnival Mardi Gras July 31 out of Florida and then an Alaska cruise in September.  I can't wait to follow his journeys with all of the hoops and tests he will need to go through.



May I ask who is this youtuber?


----------



## KNovacovschi

I’m hoping before September Biden lifts the required testing, I bought my test back on January for the April trip that never happened but haven’t bought my DHs yet and am waiting since we can’t book the test until 3 weeks before travel anyways. So just waiting to see for the one prior to coming home. For those that are going next month and planning on Walgreens can you please keep us updated on if using an Uber was allowed.


----------



## Juventus

What test are you booking 3 weeks early?  The rest for US entrance?  Are you/ can you book early at shoppers drug mart?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Timon said:


> May I ask who is this youtuber?


I believe she is referring to  Don...from Don's family vacations.  He's from the Ottawa, Ont area if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## 22Tink

KNovacovschi said:


> I’m hoping before September Biden lifts the required testing,


We are supposed to fly out August 26th to California and it would be so nice not to have to test before we go. I’m in central BC and testing is so expensive here! Add that to the two tests needed to come home and it’s a huge added cost. It would be nice if one or both of those tests would be eliminated for fully vaccinated travellers too.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> We are supposed to fly out August 26th to California and it would be so nice not to have to test before we go. I’m in central BC and testing is so expensive here! Add that to the two tests needed to come home and it’s a huge added cost. It would be nice if one or both of those tests would be eliminated for fully vaccinated travellers too.


If you have a long enough layover in YVR you can have the test for the US there. Only problem it’s probably outside security.  It’s on 3rd floor of US departures near the Hotel end. It’s the antigen test. $125 ish.  Results in 15 min.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> If you have a long enough layover in YVR you can have the test for the US there. Only problem it’s probably outside security.  It’s on 3rd floor of US departures near the Hotel end. It’s the antigen test. $125 ish.  Results in 15 min.


We only have an hour layover so not long enough that I’m comfortable risking it. The cheapest testing I’ve found in PG is at least $100 more than the YVR one so that’s very frustrating.


----------



## flav

Tanooki said:


> Actually, we leave on the 7th .
> If you are using the Go Test Rapid site, there‘s a code to get 15% off : TESTME. I don’t know if it’ll still work in a month, but it’s worth a try!


Good news of the day, I called my work group insurance and my plan covers the testing! I knew that blood tests and other analysis at private clinics are generally covered and they confirmed that Covid-19 PCR test for traveling are also covered, both ways (from Canada and back). It is worth checking if you do have health insurance.


----------



## tlcdoula

Sue M said:


> If you have a long enough layover in YVR you can have the test for the US there. Only problem it’s probably outside security.  It’s on 3rd floor of US departures near the Hotel end. It’s the antigen test. $125 ish.  Results in 15 min.


I have been thinking about this.  I might be worth it for us to head to Vancouver the night before get the test done at the airport that evening and then fly out in the am.


----------



## Tanooki

flav said:


> Good news of the day, I called my work group insurance and my plan covers the testing! I knew that blood tests and other analysis at private clinics are generally covered and they confirmed that Covid-19 PCR test for traveling are also covered, both ways (from Canada and back). It is worth checking if you do have health insurance.


Thanks for the reminder since we do have work health insurance, but I’ve checked and our insurance specifically will NOT cover any testing for travelling purposes 
Good news for you though!


----------



## pangyal

Update!

We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.

Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.

There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!

There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.

I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


----------



## 22Tink

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Thank you so much for this!  This makes me way more relaxed about the whole process.  I'm going to Disneyland ( I'm thinking you were at WDW?) but I'd assume the Walgreen's process would be similar.  We won't have a car so I wondered if a taxi or Uber would work.  And the Rapid ID Now is accepted to come back to Canada?  I was unsure if that one would be allowed.  Good to know!!


----------



## KNovacovschi

Juventus said:


> What test are you booking 3 weeks early?  The rest for US entrance?  Are you/ can you book early at shoppers drug mart?



Shoppers/Lifelabs won’t allow you to book an appointment for your test until 3 weeks before your trip, you don’t get it done 3 weeks before just book it for the 72 hr timeframe.


----------



## ellbell

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Thanks for this.  I'll keepthe mears taxi in mind and I definitely hope to hear a few more accounts before I come back mid September.  Ideally we won't be requires to test at all but having first hand accounts of people going through it with taxis or ride shares is excellent information. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## KNovacovschi

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.



Thank you for this update.


----------



## suse66

flav said:


> Good news of the day, I called my work group insurance and my plan covers the testing! I knew that blood tests and other analysis at private clinics are generally covered and they confirmed that Covid-19 PCR test for traveling are also covered, both ways (from Canada and back). It is worth checking if you do have health insurance.


Fantastic news! Would you mind me asking who you are insured by?


pangyal said:


> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.


Wow! That is fabulous!


----------



## flav

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Thank you so so much for such a detailed and encouraging report. If you think that your cab driver would appreciate more of this business, please PM me his contact information. We are now so looking forward to our vacations!


----------



## flav

suse66 said:


> Fantastic news! Would you mind me asking who you are insured by?


SSQ


----------



## flav

Who can confirm which of the charges/fees/taxes are non refundable under this? I am particularly worried about the Partner booking fee:

*Flights*
*Air transportation chargesIncluded*
Partner booking fee ($39.00x4) 
$156.00
*Taxes, fees and charges*
September 11th Security Fee - United States ($6.95x4)$27.80
Air Travellers Security Charge - Canada ($12.10x4)
$48.40
Harmonized Sales Tax - Canada - 100092287 RT0001 ($0.78x4)
$3.12
Airport Improvement Fee - Canada ($41.00x4)
$164.00
Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) User Fee – United States ($4.91x4)
$19.64
Goods and Services Tax - Canada - 100092287 RT0001 ($2.36x4)
$9.44
Quebec Sales Tax - Canada - 1000043172 TQ1991 ($3.49x4)
$13.96
Immigration User Fee - United States ($8.69x4)
$34.76
Customs User Fee - United States ($7.43x4)
$29.72


----------



## Princess KP

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Thank you! I was concerned about the Uber driver refusing to take us to get tested as well so I booked a rental car but the rate for one day is ridiculous. Would you mind PM me the cab driver’s info? Thanks!


----------



## Chip#1

22Tink said:


> Thank you so much for this!  This makes me way more relaxed about the whole process.  I'm going to Disneyland ( I'm thinking you were at WDW?) but I'd assume the Walgreen's process would be similar.  We won't have a car so I wondered if a taxi or Uber would work.  And the Rapid ID Now is accepted to come back to Canada?  I was unsure if that one would be allowed.  Good to know!!


Have you looked into Walgreens near DL? They are all different and I don't think they are offering the same ID NOW test that they are in in Orlando/near WDW. When I use the DGC address, all the Walgreens near DL only offer the PCR test and not the ID NOW test. Might be something you want to call first to verify.


----------



## azrivest

flav said:


> Who can confirm which of the charges/fees/taxes are non refundable under this? I am particularly worried about the Partner booking fee:



I've cancelled/rebooked my flights for Princess Weekend at least twice already and I had no issues. Points were back in my account less than 10 minutes after cancelling, and all taxes were reimbursed to my credit card in the next few days. Here's from my first cancellation, where the whole 74$ was reimbursed.





Agreed about the partner booking fee though. I haven't seen this is any of my bookings. I went through aircanada.com for each one.


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.



This is great information, thank you for sharing! If you wouldn't mind PMing me the taxi driver's info, I would love to have it as well. My daughter and I are traveling next month and trying to find the safest option for us to travel to Walgreen's to get the test done.


----------



## bookbabe626

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.



I’ll tag on here as well with a request to PM me the taxi driver’s info.  Might be easier than dealing with a rental car.

Thanks for the detailed update!


----------



## 22Tink

Chip#1 said:


> Have you looked into Walgreens near DL? They are all different and I don't think they are offering the same ID NOW test that they are in in Orlando/near WDW. When I use the DGC address, all the Walgreens near DL only offer the PCR test and not the ID NOW test. Might be something you want to call first to verify.


Good call on this. After some digging, I found the one on South Harbor in fact does not offer the ID NOW and cannot guarantee results on the PCR in time for travel. Back to the drawing board I guess


----------



## House_of_Mouse Fan

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Thanks so much for posting this! Honestly, this was a big stressor here and your post helped a great deal. Could you please PM me the taxi driver's information as he sounds like a gem?

Cheers!


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

Has anyone in Ontario done the Rapid Antigen test that they offer at Shopper's for $40 per screening. According to the CDC, this is an acceptable type of test for entry to the US. Just would like to see if anyone has done it and used it yet for entry to the US? Why would anyone do the $199 option if the $40 option is available?


----------



## CanucksRock

I’m curious how the covid test on return will work with a layover. (Assuming my flight is not canceled/changed I layover in YYZ)  I’m going for the 50th…I am hoping the whole Covid testing will go away for fully vaccinated by then.


----------



## Dawg74

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> Has anyone in Ontario done the Rapid Antigen test that they offer at Shopper's for $40 per screening. According to the CDC, this is an acceptable type of test for entry to the US. Just would like to see if anyone has done it and used it yet for entry to the US? Why would anyone do the $199 option if the $40 option is available?



I would like to know this to.  We want to travel this September but the rules seem confusing.  I don't want to get stuck at the airport going in either direction.


----------



## Tanooki

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Thank you for this! Very happy to get a report that it works and hopeful that it will still be the case in a month!
I would also appreciate the driver’s information in case we can’t work it out with our planned transport. Have a great trip back home


----------



## quandrea

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Did you have to pay for the Walgreens test?  If so, how much?


----------



## zebsterama

Dawg74 said:


> I would like to know this to.  We want to travel this September but the rules seem confusing.  I don't want to get stuck at the airport going in either direction.



I'm curious as well. We have a trip planned for late August.

Thank you


----------



## Susan2771

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> Has anyone in Ontario done the Rapid Antigen test that they offer at Shopper's for $40 per screening. According to the CDC, this is an acceptable type of test for entry to the US. Just would like to see if anyone has done it and used it yet for entry to the US? Why would anyone do the $199 option if the $40 option is available?



Is this done by  the pharmacist, or is it a kit?  Do they provide the test resulting in writing?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Wow this is amazing, I’m so happy for you that it all worked out.
Thank you for such a detailed report!
Hooray for no quarantine, hope you find some time after your return to let us know the rest of the process coming back.
Also, as few others asked above, we would also appreciate the cab drives contact information, if you don’t think or know he would not mind.
We are due to go August 15 (right now fly out and into Toronto Pearson) as long as DS 12 has second shot, he’s booked for end of July.
DH and I got ours yesterday.
I am still scared for all of this, but I think more for letting friends and family know. Sigh
Safe journey home!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> Has anyone in Ontario done the Rapid Antigen test that they offer at Shopper's for $40 per screening. According to the CDC, this is an acceptable type of test for entry to the US. Just would like to see if anyone has done it and used it yet for entry to the US? Why would anyone do the $199 option if the $40 option is available?


I was at Shoppers yesterday for my second covid vaccine and asked the pharmacist about this test.
Or actually... I asked “do you perform covid tests for travel to the USA here?” The pharmacist proceeded to inform yes they do, it’s by appt only, to make sure to call to book well ahead of time. I asked for the cost and he said $40 per person.
I didn’t want to take up any more of his time as there were other people waiting, but I’ll definitely be calling them soon. He didn’t even mention the other more expensive PCR test.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Susan2771 said:


> Is this done by  the pharmacist, or is it a kit?  Do they provide the test resulting in writing?



The test isn't actually done by Shoppers at all, they just sell it. The test is completed by Life Labs and yes you will get the results in writing. It is specifically for travel so they know what is required.


----------



## KNovacovschi

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I was at Shoppers yesterday for my second covid vaccine and asked the pharmacist about this test.
> Or actually... I asked “do you perform covid tests for travel to the USA here?” The pharmacist proceeded to inform yes they do, it’s by appt only, to make sure to call to book well ahead of time. I asked for the cost and he said $40 per person.
> I didn’t want to take up any more of his time as there were other people waiting, but I’ll definitely be calling them soon. He didn’t even mention the other more expensive PCR test.



Here is the link that explains how the process is done, Shoppers themselves do not complete the test it is Life Labs that does it.

https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/testing


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

KNovacovschi said:


> Here is the link that explains how the process is done, Shoppers themselves do not complete the test it is Life Labs that does it.
> 
> https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/testing


Thank you!
I didn’t actually get all the details but it is interesting that the pharmacist told me to make sure I book the appt well ahead of time so it works for my travel dates and for them... book an appt to buy the test?
Anyway I’ll be calling them next Monday at the latest (I’m off all next week) or if I stop by there this weekend and there is nobody in line I might ask.


----------



## pangyal

quandrea said:


> Did you have to pay for the Walgreens test?  If so, how much?


We didn’t pay anything!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

KNovacovschi said:


> Here is the link that explains how the process is done, Shoppers themselves do not complete the test it is Life Labs that does it.
> 
> https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/testing


So this says that both can be done at the pharmacy. I wonder if it depends on locating?
I shall find out soon 
https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/testing/antigen-screening


----------



## pangyal

Thank you all for letting me know that my post was helpful! Unfortunately, I did call that stellar cab driver to ask if I can give out his phone number and he said he wouldn’t be crazy about it as it’s his personal line, but he did say that if you call Mears and explain what you would like, they can certainly arrange for someone to help .


----------



## KNovacovschi

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Thank you!
> I didn’t actually get all the details but it is interesting that the pharmacist told me to make sure I book the appt well ahead of time so it works for my travel dates and for them... book an appt to buy the test?
> Anyway I’ll be calling them next Monday at the latest (I’m off all next week) or if I stop by there this weekend and there is nobody in line I might ask.



I purchased mine back in January for April but didn’t end up going. I called a couple months ago to book my appointment for the test for our September trip and was advised to call back about 3 weeks before my trip to book the test since they don’t have appointment times available past that timeframe.  The appointments for the test are through Lifelabs but you purchase the test from Shoppers and yes the tests may be done at the pharmacy but it’s completed by Lifelabs. When I submitted to book the test previously it didn’t show a date of travel but I did it again tonight and this time it does so maybe they will allow bookings this far out now. Who knows though, things keep changing.


----------



## Susan2771

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I was at Shoppers yesterday for my second covid vaccine and asked the pharmacist about this test.
> Or actually... I asked “do you perform covid tests for travel to the USA here?” The pharmacist proceeded to inform yes they do, it’s by appt only, to make sure to call to book well ahead of time. I asked for the cost and he said $40 per person.
> I didn’t want to take up any more of his time as there were other people waiting, but I’ll definitely be calling them soon. He didn’t even mention the other more expensive PCR test.



Thank-you.  It's weird that Life Labs processes the Shoppers test for $40 a person, yet if you actually go to Life Labs and do it there, they charge you $200 for the test.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Susan2771 said:


> Thank-you.  It's weird that Life Labs processes the Shoppers test for $40 a person, yet if you actually go to Life Labs and do it there, they charge you $200 for the test.


I didn’t say that shoppers uses life labs or that it’s the same test even... they never mentioned it to me at all.
I’ll be looking into it more though, but the pharmacist told me they do the tests and they are $40 for travel to USA. That is all he said.


----------



## Sue M

pangyal said:


> Update!
> 
> We extended our stay to arrive back after the change in quarantine policies as all three of us are fully vaccinated (and a few more days at Disney isn’t the worst either). We did the Walgreens Rapid ID Now test this afternoon, which is NAAT and an accepted test. They promise results within 24 hours.
> 
> Originally, we were planning to book an Uber or Lyft. However, I started getting nervous about the drivers refusing once they learned what we were asking of them and thereby missing our appointments. I ended up seeing a Mears taxi outside our resort a few days ago and asked him if this was something he might be willing to do- he said sure, so I called him to book it yesterday. I booked at a nearby Walgreens three days earlier, which is the earliest you can book. I booked two people into one slot and the third into another slot- they seem to do 15-minute intervals and two people per slot. I called Walgreens and they said that no insurance/ residency ID was required, that the government was funding the tests if we didn’t have insurance or weren’t residents. It did sound too good to be true, but we were prepared to pay if needed.
> 
> There was quite a line at the pharmacy drive thru, but our cab driver didn’t bat an eye. He just waited patiently for about 20 minutes until we could roll to the window. We had been told to bring ID and appointment confirmation emails, but in the end, all we were asked were our names. That amazing cab driver sat through all of us self-swabbing without a hint of annoyance- I’m not sure any Uber driver would genuinely have waited 20 minutes in a line, plus sat through people sticking q-tips up their noses, so I’m really glad we arranged this whole process in advance!
> 
> There was no charge- our receipts showed $129 for each test and then zeroed out. Unbelievably, we got our results less than an hour after getting back to the resort.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone “stuck” with the return travel testing! I know that this was a point of some anxiety for us throughout our stay and it involved a lot of puzzle pieces that needed to be fitted together.


Can you tell me how much the cab charged?  20 min wait, all I can see is the meter spinning lol!  Also which Walgreens you went to!  Thanks


----------



## Sue M

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I didn’t say that shoppers uses life labs or that it’s the same test even... they never mentioned it to me at all.
> I’ll be looking into it more though, but the pharmacist told me they do the tests and they are $40 for travel to USA. That is all he said.


I don’t think the Shoppers in BC charge that . They use Fly Clear and it’s $200 boo.


----------



## Susan2771

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I didn’t say that shoppers uses life labs or that it’s the same test even... they never mentioned it to me at all.
> I’ll be looking into it more though, but the pharmacist told me they do the tests and they are $40 for travel to USA. That is all he said.



Sorry.  It was said  by a poster above that Life Labs processes the tests, not Shoppers.


----------



## DougEMG

CanucksRock said:


> I’m curious how the covid test on return will work with a layover. (Assuming my flight is not canceled/changed I layover in YYZ)  I’m going for the 50th…I am hoping the whole Covid testing will go away for fully vaccinated by then.



I'm hoping all that testing goes away as well for our Nov trip.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I’m the one that said Lifelabs because they are the ones who do it. Fly Clear is by Lifelabs. This test also cost $200 to purchase and when you purchase it you are not paying Shoppers you are paying LIfelabs. You purchase it then you book your appointment for the test. When they allow you to book it probably depends on the location. The one I contacted and will be using advised to call about 3 weeks prior to your trip because their schedules do not go further then that in advance. I'm just advising what I know and have experienced.


----------



## spewey

Perhaps I'm wrong, but people may be in danger of conflating the PCR test (ie like the Lifelabs one above) - which are $200 or so at Shoppers - and the Rapid Antigen test, which run about $40 at Shoppers here in Toronto. Either are acceptable for air travel to the US.


----------



## Sue M

spewey said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong, but people may be in danger of conflating the PCR test (ie like the Lifelabs one above) - which are $200 or so at Shoppers - and the Rapid Antigen test, which run about $40 at Shoppers here in Toronto. Either are acceptable for air travel to the US.


I wonder why Shoppers in BC doesn’t offer the $40 test.


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> I wonder why Shoppers in BC doesn’t offer the $40 test.


For some weird reason it's only offered in ON and AB. WHY????? Ugh


----------



## suse66

KNovacovschi said:


> Here is the link that explains how the process is done, Shoppers themselves do not complete the test it is Life Labs that does it.


Ok, so now I am confused. When I click on the link on the Shopper's site it says the test is $200 not $40. Am I looking in the wrong place?


HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I didn’t say that shoppers uses life labs or that it’s the same test even... they never mentioned it to me at all.
> I’ll be looking into it more though, but the pharmacist told me they do the tests and they are $40 for travel to USA. That is all he said.


I need to make some calls. Of course I am hoping against hope that the borders open for all fully vaccinated travellers soon and all of this is a moot issue.


----------



## bookbabe626

suse66 said:


> Ok, so now I am confused. When I click on the link on the Shopper's site it says the test is $200 not $40. Am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> I need to make some calls. Of course I am hoping against hope that the borders open for all fully vaccinated travellers soon and all of this is a moot issue.



https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/testing
You want the one on the left in this screen shot for the US, NOT the bottom ones (not in the screen shot) labelled travel.  The US will accept the cheaper faster antigen tests, it doesn’t have to be the PCR test like most other countries want.


----------



## KNovacovschi

suse66 said:


> Ok, so now I am confused. When I click on the link on the Shopper's site it says the test is $200 not $40. Am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> I need to make some calls. Of course I am hoping against hope that the borders open for all fully vaccinated travellers soon and all of this is a moot issue.



I paid $200 for it not $40.


----------



## suse66

KNovacovschi said:


> I paid $200 for it not $40.


So you didn't do the antigen test then? You did a PCR test? I heard that the US will accept the antigen test. Ugh, now I don't know what I should do.


----------



## Susan2771

suse66 said:


> So you didn't do the antigen test then? You did a PCR test? I heard that the US will accept the antigen test. Ugh, now I don't know what I should do.


I believe it was the PCR test the poster did.  It states that in the order confirmation they were kind of enough to post.  This is what Shoppers Drug Mart has on their website about the antigen testing.  Sorry if someone has already shared this info
COVID-19 Antigen Screening (shoppersdrugmart.ca)


----------



## suse66

Susan2771 said:


> I believe it was the PCR test the poster did.  It states that in the order confirmation they were kind of enough to post.  This is what Shoppers Drug Mart has on their website about the antigen testing.  Sorry if someone has already shared this info
> COVID-19 Antigen Screening (shoppersdrugmart.ca)


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bcwife76 said:


> For some weird reason it's only offered in ON and AB. WHY????? Ugh


I believe that was because of the pilot project from last fall when travelling was first opening back up.  Air line travel was always " not reccommended " but it was never banned.  It was a way to hopefully contain some of the spread that would happen from travelling.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I don’t know if this is helpful, I know I’m confused reading this lol, but here is a list of the tests that are approved for entry into the US, this is from the CDC website.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Debbie said:


> Actually, CTV was correct (and late to the party, since this happened last week), although "fully vaccinated" actually meant >95%
> Two test positive https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...m-cruise-test-positive-for-covid-19-1.5466125



Sorry. I thought they were referencing Celebrity Edge.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> He cracks me up!  I do watch him...as well as Tony.  Those are the only 2 cruise vloggers I watch.



Yes, Don and Tony!  You should also check out Parodeejay, such a cute couple and as well as JJ Cruise.


----------



## pangyal

Sue M said:


> Can you tell me how much the cab charged?  20 min wait, all I can see is the meter spinning lol!  Also which Walgreens you went to!  Thanks


Sure! With the drive there and back plus the wait time, it was a whopping…$27.60.

I paid him double. It was worth every penny!

We were at Saratoga for the days around the test, so I booked at 12100 S Apopka Vineland. There might be other locations closer to other resorts, but this was closest to SSR and we knew for sure they had the Rapid ID Now (you can filter by test type on their site).


----------



## ellbell

pangyal said:


> Sure! With the drive there and back plus the wait time, it was a whopping…$27.60.
> 
> I paid him double. It was worth every penny!
> 
> We were at Saratoga for the days around the test, so I booked at 12100 S Apopka Vineland. There might be other locations closer to other resorts, but this was closest to SSR and we knew for sure they had the Rapid ID Now (you can filter by test type on their site).


I would have paid double too.


----------



## Sue M

pangyal said:


> Sure! With the drive there and back plus the wait time, it was a whopping…$27.60.
> 
> I paid him double. It was worth every penny!
> 
> We were at Saratoga for the days around the test, so I booked at 12100 S Apopka Vineland. There might be other locations closer to other resorts, but this was closest to SSR and we knew for sure they had the Rapid ID Now (you can filter by test type on their site).


Wow!  I was expecting it to be much more. Was this a rate you negotiated with him or was the meter running?  We are staying at CBR and I went on the Walgreens web site and put in postal code for CBR and that’s the one that came up as closest too.


----------



## pangyal

Sue M said:


> Wow!  I was expecting it to be much more. Was this a rate you negotiated with him or was the meter running?  We are staying at CBR and I went on the Walgreens web site and put in postal code for CBR and that’s the one that came up as closest too.


With the meter running. I think the standard rate is $0.80/minute for waiting time.


----------



## Sue M

KNovacovschi said:


> I don’t know if this is helpful, I know I’m confused reading this lol, but here is a list of the tests that are approved for entry into the US, this is from the CDC website.
> 
> View attachment 588029


I plan on getting the Antigen test at YVR before flight. There‘s a place at the airport that does tests. So I’ll just leave a little earlier.  Unfortunately we don’t have the cheap Shoppers testing in BC.


----------



## Sue M

pangyal said:


> With the meter running. I think the standard rate is $0.80/minute for waiting time.


Really!  Meter running?  This is great info. Thanks. I was going to try to do Uber but without a call centre there’s no way of knowing ahead if they’ll do it.


----------



## wdwmom3

So what do you guys think the chances of them dropping the 14 day isolation period for kids by October is? It sucks having no idea either when that will be dropped, or when a vaccine will be approved for them.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

KNovacovschi said:


> I paid $200 for it not $40.


Shoppers now has 2 different tests, the PCR is $200 and yes done through life labs. It’s the one that is actually advertised for international travel and it’s quite possible back in January it was the only option.
The $40 one is an antigen test which is accepted for entry to the USA. I believe the antigen test  is done on site at Shoppers (selected Ontario locations) - this is the one that the pharmacist told me about when I asked about covid tests prior to travel to USA.
I will have more information next week when I actually book it.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

wdwmom3 said:


> So what do you guys think the chances of them dropping the 14 day isolation period for kids by October is? It sucks having no idea either when that will be dropped, or when a vaccine will be approved for them.


I honestly don’t think they will drop it for kids, once the vaccines come out for 5-11 (and later for under 5) they will have to hang something over the parents heads to make sure as many kids get vaccinated as possible. Otherwise people might stop with the vaccinations for the most part.
I hope I’m wrong and they do drop it, at least for kids of vaccinated parents when travelling together but I don’t know...


----------



## dvcdisney

CanucksRock said:


> I’m curious how the covid test on return will work with a layover. (Assuming my flight is not canceled/changed I layover in YYZ)  I’m going for the 50th…*I am hoping the whole Covid testing will go away for fully vaccinated by then.*



We have a trip in Dec and I'm really hoping the testing will no longer be required.


----------



## Etch

wdwmom3 said:


> So what do you guys think the chances of them dropping the 14 day isolation period for kids by October is?



The one thing I could see happening is dropping it to a 7 day quarantine instead of 14 with a negative PCR test at 7 days.  That was one of the recommendations of the Advisory panel on reopening the border way back in May.  They seem to be following this advice at their own pace.

https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...s/priority-strategies-quarantine-borders.html
This would may a big difference to our family as 7 days for our youngest is a little more palatable then 14.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Found a little more info on the rapid antigen test at Shoppers, it was first offered less than 2 months ago. This explains tests are performed at the pharmacy which is how I understood it from the pharmacist that did my vaccination.
https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...stomers-in-ontario-and-alberta-847556845.html


----------



## bcwife76

wdwmom3 said:


> So what do you guys think the chances of them dropping the 14 day isolation period for kids by October is? It sucks having no idea either when that will be dropped, or when a vaccine will be approved for them.


I don't think they will drop it. I think they are waiting for vaccines to be available for the under 12's. I also don't see the testing requirement going away until the end of 2021 at the earliest. The US CDC has their testing in place until Dec 31 2021 unless they rescind it.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bcwife76 said:


> I don't think they will drop it. I think they are waiting for vaccines to be available for the under 12's. I also don't see the testing requirement going away until the end of 2021 at the earliest. The US CDC has their testing in place until Dec 31 2021 unless they rescind it.


I agree with you that testing will probably be around for a while but I wonder if some of it be dropped for vaccinated travellers.
For example, my dad is flying to Europe next month to see his elderly parent and to enter he needs to either prove he’s vaccinated OR take a covid test.
The States, yes but let’s remember, they don’t ask about your vaccination at all. At this point anyway. 
So what I’m hoping for is that once Canada says ok to non-essential travel (right now it’s not forbidden but the government says to avoid it) they will drop the testing for vaccinated people. I think for those unvaccinated the testing will continue for another year or more.
Just speculating of course.


----------



## skondo10

Thanks for all of the great info about your experience pangyal! We are heading to Disney August 2nd and your experience helped ease some of my anxiety about the testing process! Just a question, when you went on the Walgreens site to register for the NAAT test, what address did you use? SSR address? I didn’t see an option for a Canadian address. Thank you!


----------



## Sue M

skondo10 said:


> Thanks for all of the great info about your experience pangyal! We are heading to Disney August 2nd and your experience helped ease some of my anxiety about the testing process! Just a question, when you went on the Walgreens site to register for the NAAT test, what address did you use? SSR address? I didn’t see an option for a Canadian address. Thank you!


Bookbabe said she used her WDW hotel address


----------



## Sue M

2Lunds said:


> I broke this thread off from the land border discussion.  I'll start by posting this update from June 9 2021 https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/hotel-quarantine-1.6058930
> 
> My current gripe is that doing away with the hotel quarantine is great, but the testing required both before entering the USA, and upon arriving back in Canada is *very* expensive.  That, combined with a still mandatory (at-home) shorter quarantine doesn't do much to free up leisure travel.


From what Ive read, there isn’t a quarantine at home for fully vaccinated.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> I don't think they will drop it. I think they are waiting for vaccines to be available for the under 12's. I also don't see the testing requirement going away until the end of 2021 at the earliest. The US CDC has their testing in place until Dec 31 2021 unless they rescind it.


I can live with the US Antigen test at YVR, and the test at YVR returning home.  But what I really, really want them to drop is the 72 hr before flying home test. That one is stressing me out, and have to use vacay time to get it done.  Plus I don’t have a car.  And I don’t see the point for fully vaccinated people coming home to have to do 2 tests within a 72 hr time frame.


----------



## flav

Sue M said:


> I can live with the US Antigen test at YVR, and the test at YVR returning home.  But what I really, really want them to drop is the 72 hr before flying home test. That one is stressing me out, and have to use vacay time to get it done.  Plus I don’t have a car.  And I don’t see the point for fully vaccinated people coming home to have to do 2 tests within a 72 hr time frame.


Agree with that! I could not find information on what happens if you test positive on that 72h or less test before returning home. Will Disney let you stay in your room for an extra 14 days and deliver food at the room?


----------



## skondo10

Thanks so much Sue M! I agree the 72 hour before coming home is so stressful! Hopefully they will lift that restriction soon!


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> I can live with the US Antigen test at YVR, and the test at YVR returning home.  But what I really, really want them to drop is the 72 hr before flying home test. That one is stressing me out, and have to use vacay time to get it done.  Plus I don’t have a car.  And I don’t see the point for fully vaccinated people coming home to have to do 2 tests within a 72 hr time frame.


I absolutely agree!


----------



## flav

How do we understand that there are no quarantine for fully vaccinated travellers? What do we tell the gym, the dentist or the school when they ask « have you traveled in the last 14 days »? Yes, I traveled but you should ignore this as I am not required to quarantine because I was fully vaccinated… I am afraid that we will be denied entry anywhere we go.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

flav said:


> How do we understand that there are no quarantine for fully vaccinated travellers? What do we tell the gym, the dentist or the school when they ask « have you traveled in the last 14 days »? Yes, I traveled but you should ignore this as I am not required to quarantine because I was fully vaccinated… I am afraid that we will be denied entry anywhere we go.


YES!!!
I was wondering the exact thing myself just yesterday staring at a sign in front of our local Mall with the “Have you traveled outside of Canada in the last 14 days?” If yes, go home and self isolate...
Then completing the online screening for my 12 year old’s soccer practice this morning...”have you traveled outside Canada in the last 14 days is definitely a question. Heck, I think it’s even on the sign in front of the grocery store! It doesn’t make sense that the government would tell us we don’t have to quarantine after travel if fully vaccinated but we can’t even go grocery shopping for 14 days afterwards?That question was (is) on there because up until now you were supposed to quarantine after international travel no matter what.
I think it’s a matter of these signs, questions and screenings being updated but when will that happen? Places have been using the same ones for at least a year now and I feel like the direction to update them should come from Canada’s public health. I’m starting to wonder, if we travel for a week to Orlando this august, will my kid have to miss 3 weeks of soccer? Should I ask the coach? If the player screening form is the same as currently used... well he won’t pass it! Which seems extremely silly if fully vaccinated and 2 covid tests? Like a lot of things during covid, this just doesn’t make sense.
I might email or  the public health and ask them... maybe they will have some insight.


----------



## KNovacovschi

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Shoppers now has 2 different tests, the PCR is $200 and yes done through life labs. It’s the one that is actually advertised for international travel and it’s quite possible back in January it was the only option.
> The $40 one is an antigen test which is accepted for entry to the USA. I believe the antigen test  is done on site at Shoppers (selected Ontario locations) - this is the one that the pharmacist told me about when I asked about covid tests prior to travel to USA.
> I will have more information next week when I actually book it.



Ok good to know. I actually found another pharmacy that does them as well where I was actually able to book for our September trip this far in advance, I just want it booked so I’m not racing to see if there are appointments available as I believe by then travel will definitely be up and it will be hard to get an appointment. My DH doesn’t trust that the antigen will be enough and wants the PCR however this location only charges $100 for the  PCR, a big savings since it will cost the same for 2 as it does for 1 at Shoppers.I requested a refund for my Shoppers one and rebooked this one, this one also doesn’t require prepayment.

http://www.medionerx.com/


----------



## podgirl

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> YES!!!
> I was wondering the exact thing myself just yesterday staring at a sign in front of our local Mall with the “Have you traveled outside of Canada in the last 14 days?” If yes, go home and self isolate...
> Then completing the online screening for my 12 year old’s soccer practice this morning...”have you traveled outside Canada in the last 14 days is definitely a question. Heck, I think it’s even on the sign in front of the grocery store! It doesn’t make sense that the government would tell us we don’t have to quarantine after travel if fully vaccinated but we can’t even go grocery shopping for 14 days afterwards?That question was (is) on there because up until now you were supposed to quarantine after international travel no matter what.
> I think it’s a matter of these signs, questions and screenings being updated but when will that happen? Places have been using the same ones for at least a year now and I feel like the direction to update them should come from Canada’s public health. I’m starting to wonder, if we travel for a week to Orlando this august, will my kid have to miss 3 weeks of soccer? Should I ask the coach? If the player screening form is the same as currently used... well he won’t pass it! Which seems extremely silly if fully vaccinated and 2 covid tests? Like a lot of things during covid, this just doesn’t make sense.
> I might email or  the public health and ask them... maybe they will have some insight.



Good news for those of us in Ontario-if you are fully vaccinated then you can answer ‘no’ for the have you travelled outside of Canada in the past 14 day question, even if you have! I clicked through the Ontario government screening questions that are standard for workplaces, malls, schools, etc., and got this:

*In the last 14 days, have you travelled outside of Canada?*

If exempt from federal quarantine requirements (for example, you are fully vaccinated and have met the specific conditions, or an essential worker who crosses the Canada-US border regularly for work), select “No.”


----------



## flav

podgirl said:


> Good news for those of us in Ontario-if you are fully vaccinated then you can answer ‘no’ for the have you travelled outside of Canada in the past 14 day question, even if you have! I clicked through the Ontario government screening questions that are standard for workplaces, malls, schools, etc., and got this:
> 
> *In the last 14 days, have you travelled outside of Canada?*
> 
> If exempt from federal quarantine requirements (for example, you are fully vaccinated and have met the specific conditions, or an essential worker who crosses the Canada-US border regularly for work), select “No.”


Thank you, that makes sense! If someone finds the same for Quebec, please post the link, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Princess KP

KNovacovschi said:


> Ok good to know. I actually found another pharmacy that does them as well where I was actually able to book for our September trip this far in advance, I just want it booked so I’m not racing to see if there are appointments available as I believe by then travel will definitely be up and it will be hard to get an appointment. My DH doesn’t trust that the antigen will be enough and wants the PCR however this location only charges $100 for the  PCR, a big savings since it will cost the same for 2 as it does for 1 at Shoppers.I requested a refund for my Shoppers one and rebooked this one, this one also doesn’t require prepayment.
> 
> http://www.medionerx.com/


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

KNovacovschi said:


> Ok good to know. I actually found another pharmacy that does them as well where I was actually able to book for our September trip this far in advance, I just want it booked so I’m not racing to see if there are appointments available as I believe by then travel will definitely be up and it will be hard to get an appointment. My DH doesn’t trust that the antigen will be enough and wants the PCR however this location only charges $100 for the  PCR, a big savings since it will cost the same for 2 as it does for 1 at Shoppers.I requested a refund for my Shoppers one and rebooked this one, this one also doesn’t require prepayment.
> 
> http://www.medionerx.com/


That’s awesome, good to know there is a PCR option (not in our city but nearby) that is $100! Sure beats $200. I clicked your link above and their antigen test which it says is valid for travel is also $40 so same as Shoppers. It the USA accepts the antigen test that is $40 then we’ll be getting that one, I don’t see a reason to pay for a PCR test if a cheaper one is acceptable. I’m not sure if you read my post above where I link the news release saying the $40 antigen test at Shoppers only started being offered May 17. However if we need a PCR test so great to see a $100 option, thank you for posting!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

podgirl said:


> Good news for those of us in Ontario-if you are fully vaccinated then you can answer ‘no’ for the have you travelled outside of Canada in the past 14 day question, even if you have! I clicked through the Ontario government screening questions that are standard for workplaces, malls, schools, etc., and got this:
> 
> *In the last 14 days, have you travelled outside of Canada?*
> 
> If exempt from federal quarantine requirements (for example, you are fully vaccinated and have met the specific conditions, or an essential worker who crosses the Canada-US border regularly for work), select “No.”


Thank you! This is awesome news, but can you direct me where exactly does it say that on the government website? Can’t find it…


----------



## podgirl

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Thank you! This is awesome news, but can you direct me where exactly does it say that on the government website? Can’t find it…


Sure, it’s right here—I think the link won’t take you to the exact page, but start the screening and it’s about the 3rd or 4th page in:

https://covid-19.ontario.ca/screening/customer/travel


----------



## damo

*In the last 14 days, have you travelled outside of Canada?*


If exempt from federal quarantine requirements (for example, you are fully vaccinated and have met the specific conditions, or an essential worker who crosses the Canada-US border regularly for work), select “No.”


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

podgirl said:


> Sure, it’s right here—I think the link won’t take you to the exact page, but start the screening and it’s about the 3rd or 4th page in:
> 
> https://covid-19.ontario.ca/screening/customer/travel


Thanks so much!


----------



## KNovacovschi

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> That’s awesome, good to know there is a PCR option (not in our city but nearby) that is $100! Sure beats $200. I clicked your link above and their antigen test which it says is valid for travel is also $40 so same as Shoppers. It the USA accepts the antigen test that is $40 then we’ll be getting that one, I don’t see a reason to pay for a PCR test if a cheaper one is acceptable. I’m not sure if you read my post above where I link the news release saying the $40 antigen test at Shoppers only started being offered May 17. However if we need a PCR test so great to see a $100 option, thank you for posting!



I did thank you. I personally would rather pay $40 but my husband wants the PCR.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

KNovacovschi said:


> I did thank you. I personally would rather pay $40 but my husband wants the PCR.


Well $100 is not that bad, it’s half what it costs everywhere else. When do you travel?


----------



## bcwife76

Westjet changed our flights to and from Cancun in August and they now have us going through Calgary to and from Vancouver and Cancun. Oh and they changed the date. And no, I only found this out by logging into the app. Normally I'd be like ok whatever. But we are traveling with one unvaxxed (our 10 yr old). We can't do this, can we? She has to isolate when we get home so does that mean isolating in Calgary??? I mean....I think we are screwed, right?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bcwife76 said:


> Westjet changed our flights to and from Cancun in August and they now have us going through Calgary to and from Vancouver and Cancun. Oh and they changed the date. And no, I only found this out by logging into the app. Normally I'd be like ok whatever. But we are traveling with one unvaxxed (our 10 yr old). We can't do this, can we? She has to isolate when we get home so does that mean isolating in Calgary??? I mean....I think we are screwed, right?


Are you changing planes in Calgary?


----------



## bcwife76

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Are you changing planes in Calgary?


Yes.


----------



## podgirl

bcwife76 said:


> Westjet changed our flights to and from Cancun in August and they now have us going through Calgary to and from Vancouver and Cancun. Oh and they changed the date. And no, I only found this out by logging into the app. Normally I'd be like ok whatever. But we are traveling with one unvaxxed (our 10 yr old). We can't do this, can we? She has to isolate when we get home so does that mean isolating in Calgary??? I mean....I think we are screwed, right?


 If I'm understanding correctly, you just have a connecting flight in Calgary, right? I would email or call Westjet to be sure, but it sounds like  you would be considered to be 'in transit' still at that point and your 10 year old would isolate when you get home to Vancouver. Any time we have travelled to a county and had a stopover (like Toronto to Los Angeles to Singapore), you just follow the signs to get to your next flight and you aren't leaving the airport as it isn't your final destination. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## bcwife76

podgirl said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, you just have a connecting flight in Calgary, right? I would email or call Westjet to be sure, but it sounds like  you would be considered to be 'in transit' still at that point and your 10 year old would isolate when you get home to Vancouver. Any time we have travelled to a county and had a stopover (like Toronto to Los Angeles to Singapore), you just follow the signs to get to your next flight and you aren't leaving the airport as it isn't your final destination. Hope that makes sense.


That was pre Covid though. I don't think that is allowed right now in Canada


----------



## Madame

bcwife76 said:


> That was pre Covid though. I don't think that is allowed right now in Canada


Are there any flights that connect at a US airport available?   They changed the flight, so they should have to accommodate any fixes you want without penalty, no?


----------



## bcwife76

Madame said:


> Are there any flights that connect at a US airport available?   They changed the flight, so they should have to accommodate any fixes you want without penalty, no?


Yes we could definitely connect through the US (basically through San Fran or LAX) but not with Westjet. Unless we wanted two entirely separate flight itineraries. And then we have to worry about double the amount of Covid tests. Antigen test to get back into the US and then a PCR test in the US to get into Canada. Far too complicated. We might as well just travel to the US instead


----------



## Madame

bcwife76 said:


> Yes we could definitely connect through the US (basically through San Fran or LAX) but not with Westjet. Unless we wanted two entirely separate flight itineraries. And then we have to worry about double the amount of Covid tests. Antigen test to get back into the US and then a PCR test in the US to get into Canada. Far too complicated. We might as well just travel to the US instead


This is from 3 days ago: 
(My search terms are there but I don’t think I can link the search page)


----------



## Madame

Madame said:


> This is from 3 days ago:
> (My search terms are there but I don’t think I can link the search page)
> View attachment 588577


What in the world does this mean tho ???


----------



## Madame

This is the Montreal airport FAQ; let’s see if there’s sthg similar for your airports:


----------



## Madame

Yeah, I think you’re hosed


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bcwife76 said:


> Yes.


Darn it, I know sometimes the plane just stops to pick up/drop off passengers...



bcwife76 said:


> Yes we could definitely connect through the US (basically through San Fran or LAX) but not with Westjet. Unless we wanted two entirely separate flight itineraries. And then we have to worry about double the amount of Covid tests. Antigen test to get back into the US and then a PCR test in the US to get into Canada. Far too complicated. We might as well just travel to the US instead


I was going to say... just cut your losses and come to Orlando with us 
Just kidding of course.


----------



## bcwife76

Madame said:


> Yeah, I think you’re hosed
> View attachment 588600


Oh my goodness, thank you for taking the time and looking all that up for me! I guess the only thing about this one is that kids don't need to quarantine at a hotel, they quarantine at home. But I still think we will be denied


----------



## bcwife76

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Darn it, I know sometimes the plane just stops to pick up/drop off passengers...
> 
> 
> I was going to say... just cut your losses and come to Orlando with us
> Just kidding of course.


Believe me I am very tempted to book Orlando but of course coming from Vancouver.....if you think getting to Cancun is a problem right now


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bcwife76 said:


> Believe me I am very tempted to book Orlando but of course coming from Vancouver.....if you think getting to Cancun is a problem right now


Oh that’s right… we are flying Toronto to Orlando, hope they don’t change the flights on us. 
Maybe Disneyland then? I wish we could go to Disneyland, never been but same thing as you flying to Orlando, it’s MUCH further.


----------



## bcwife76

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Oh that’s right… we are flying Toronto to Orlando, hope they don’t change the flights on us.
> Maybe Disneyland then? I wish we could go to Disneyland, never been but same thing as you flying to Orlando, it’s MUCH further.


I suggested Disneyland to dh but he was less than enthused......plus, we are hoping to go with friends in November.....ugh....I has sad


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bcwife76 said:


> I suggested Disneyland to dh but he was less than enthused......plus, we are hoping to go with friends in November.....ugh....I has sad


Hope you get some answers and things will work out in the end. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sue M

Madame said:


> What in the world does this mean tho ???
> View attachment 588584


This is so confusing. If domestic transfers are not permitted how can WJ put them on a domestic transfer flight?


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> This is so confusing. If domestic transfers are not permitted how can WJ put them on a domestic transfer flight?


My thoughts exactly.
Also, last week while searching flights there were tons of direct flights between Vancouver and many places in Mexico along with Hawaii and other sun destinations. Today there are NONE in August, they all start up again in September. I think the airlines know something we don't.......(and I wasn't just searching WJ, I searched a/c as well).


----------



## Sue M

Has anyone heard anything about further changes after July 21 for border?  
like doing away with 72 hr test?

Also for people who already traveled, has anyone downloaded the US app for travel?  Says not mandatory. Something to download your test onto and fill out the Attestation form ?


----------



## 22Tink

Madame said:


> What in the world does this mean tho ???
> View attachment 588584





Sue M said:


> This is so confusing. If domestic transfers are not permitted how can WJ put them on a domestic transfer flight?



Oh man this is so complicated! We are flying WestJet and have a domestic connecting flight at YVR coming home from California.  I've already registered to be tested on arrival at the airport but because we're connecting from Vancouver to Prince George does that mean we need the take home test kit instead? Or is the connecting flight going to be a real problem? Ugh I was just beginning to feel optimistic about going on this trip!  We'll all be fully vaccinated so I really didn't think anything of the connector flight.  I just assumed we'd test in Vancouver and connect to PG and home.


----------



## pangyal

‘


bcwife76 said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you for taking the time and looking all that up for me! I guess the only thing about this one is that kids don't need to quarantine at a hotel, they quarantine at home. But I still think we will be denied


Hmmm…that’s not how I read that at all. To me, it seems that you would pick up your arrival test in Calgary and head home to Vancouver where you do your test via webcam the same day or next, and your unvaccinated child is to self-isolate for the full 14-day period but all of the fully-vaxxed are covered under the new rules. You just can’t leave the secured areas during the connection portion of your trip.

And yes, Westjet just went and changed a ton of upcoming flights. I now know to basically just log in every two or three days and check on any upcoming flights we have with them because they never actually send notification about the changes.


----------



## 22Tink

Seeing the updates here I just double checked our flight itinerary and Westjet has changed ours too without notifying us.  They've completely cancelled our flight out of Orange County and didn't replace it with anything!  So they have us flying Prince George to Vancouver, Vancouver to LAX.  Then only a flight home out of Vancouver but no flight out of the US at all??


----------



## bcwife76

22Tink said:


> Seeing the updates here I just double checked our flight itinerary and Westjet has changed ours too without notifying us.  They've completely cancelled our flight out of Orange County and didn't replace it with anything!  So they have us flying Prince George to Vancouver, Vancouver to LAX.  Then only a flight home out of Vancouver but no flight out of the US at all??


What the heck???!


----------



## bcwife76

pangyal said:


> ‘
> 
> Hmmm…that’s not how I read that at all. To me, it seems that you would pick up your arrival test in Calgary and head home to Vancouver where you do your test via webcam the same day or next, and your unvaccinated child is to self-isolate for the full 14-day period but all of the fully-vaxxed are covered under the new rules. You just can’t leave the secured areas during the connection portion of your trip.
> 
> And yes, Westjet just went and changed a ton of upcoming flights. I now know to basically just log in every two or three days and check on any upcoming flights we have with them because they never actually send notification about the changes.


It's funny because that is how my husband read it too. I'm so confused


----------



## 22Tink

bcwife76 said:


> What the heck???!


I know!  It was your post that prompted me to check my flights so thank you!  I hope you can get your trip figured out with minimal stress. I'm hoping that I just happened to log in while they're in the middle of rebooking us?  I checked the WestJet website and they've definitely cancelled all flights to Orange County till after Labour Day now so I assume they'll rebook us out of LAX but there's nothing on our itinerary yet to reflect that.


----------



## bcwife76

22Tink said:


> I know!  It was your post that prompted me to check my flights so thank you!  I hope you can get your trip figured out with minimal stress. I'm hoping that I just happened to log in while they're in the middle of rebooking us?  I checked the WestJet website and they've definitely cancelled all flights to Orange County till after Labour Day now so I assume they'll rebook us out of LAX but there's nothing on our itinerary yet to reflect that.


Well at least some good has come out of my predicament  Hopefully you can get yours sorted out with minimal disruption. What a pain though, eh?


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Oh man this is so complicated! We are flying WestJet and have a domestic connecting flight at YVR coming home from California.  I've already registered to be tested on arrival at the airport but because we're connecting from Vancouver to Prince George does that mean we need the take home test kit instead? Or is the connecting flight going to be a real problem? Ugh I was just beginning to feel optimistic about going on this trip!  We'll all be fully vaccinated so I really didn't think anything of the connector flight.  I just assumed we'd test in Vancouver and connect to PG and home.


So confusing I agree.  I wonder if you call WJ if they’ll have more info.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> I know!  It was your post that prompted me to check my flights so thank you!  I hope you can get your trip figured out with minimal stress. I'm hoping that I just happened to log in while they're in the middle of rebooking us?  I checked the WestJet website and they've definitely cancelled all flights to Orange County till after Labour Day now so I assume they'll rebook us out of LAX but there's nothing on our itinerary yet to reflect that.


I’d be on the phone with booking!  ASAP. One time an airline changed my flight returning home - only the first leg from MCO to Dallas. They had me leaving 2 hrs after my connection. I phoned and asked them to explain how that would work 

I got into the habit of checking my reservations regularly years ago.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> So confusing I agree.  I wonder if you call WJ if they’ll have more info.





Sue M said:


> I’d be on the phone with booking!  ASAP. One time an airline changed my flight returning home - only the first leg from MCO to Dallas. They had me leaving 2 hrs after my connection. I phoned and asked them to explain how that would work
> 
> I got into the habit of checking my reservations regularly years ago.


I booked through my RBC Avion Rewards so I have to call them. I’m hoping to have an email from them in the morning. That’s what happened last time anyway. If not I’ll be on the phone tomorrow for sure. It took an accumulated 10+ hours on hold over last time I had to call them though. 
The flights going to Cali have changed as well and they actually extended our layover at YVR to 2.5 hours so that just might be enough time to do the rapid testing there instead of paying way more Prince George.  I’m so angry with WestJet right now though!


----------



## CanucksRock

The only flight I have not had changed on me since this pandemic started…one I booked less than 3 weeks in advance and was just going  to YYZ 

I did 2 Orlando trips (prior to hotel quarantine). First trip, I knew Westjet was going to mess it up so I canceled because the flights they gave me would not work and I flew Delta (although first leg was WJ codeshare) and American. 

Second trip, again they canceled the flight I had booked (I kept trying WJ because I had credit from canceled April 2020 trip), with no alternative, so I flew Air Canada. Even then, they canceled my outgoing, moved me to 2 days later, I had them change it to a day early.

 Trying WJ again in September…waiting for next month to see how they mess with that one.


----------



## Sue M

I just realized for my October trip I have a 6:00am flight, to MCO via SeaTac. And Covid antigen testing at YVR doesn’t open until 5:00am.  I’m not sure if it’s located before security and customs?  I think so since you have to show proof of test to them.  Maybe when you check in at Airline desk   No idea. But guess I’ll have to make a trip the day before travel To test. 
At least I’ll find out how it works with my August trip. Maybe by October we won’t have to do it!

For my Oct trip, I decided to come in a day early. Alaska let’s you change at no charge since they were the ones that canceled my red eye flight. So staying at Sapphire Falls 2 nights before I meet up with friends and move to Hard Rock. Just made the changes today. Sapphire has a good AP rate.


----------



## SirDuff

bcwife76 said:


> Yes we could definitely connect through the US (basically through San Fran or LAX) but not with Westjet. Unless we wanted two entirely separate flight itineraries. And then we have to worry about double the amount of Covid tests. Antigen test to get back into the US and then a PCR test in the US to get into Canada. Far too complicated. We might as well just travel to the US instead



Any Delta flights that would work?   WJ and Delta often codeshare, so that might be an option.


----------



## bcwife76

SirDuff said:


> Any Delta flights that would work?   WJ and Delta often codeshare, so that might be an option.


Unfortunately no. There are now ZERO direct flights from Vancouver to anywhere in Mexico until Sept, no matter what airline. Last week there were tons of flights


----------



## SirDuff

bcwife76 said:


> Unfortunately no. There are now ZERO direct flights from Vancouver to anywhere in Mexico until Sept, no matter what airline. Last week there were tons of flights


 Right, but I meant to have a flight connecting in the US.  It won't work on WJ (since there would be a leg that doesn't include Canada) but could work with Delta - Mexico-US (on Delta) - Canada (on WJ (or Delta).


----------



## KNovacovschi

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Well $100 is not that bad, it’s half what it costs everywhere else. When do you travel?



Sept 18-25, 2021


----------



## PalmettoPath

2Lunds said:


> Some time in July I think?


The next update from Trudeau is July 21, but who knows if anything will change. Some U.S. Senators are also trying to force open the border on their side so Canadians can enter more freely (by land, since air seems to be working).


----------



## bookbabe626

bcwife76 said:


> Yes we could definitely connect through the US (basically through San Fran or LAX) but not with Westjet. Unless we wanted two entirely separate flight itineraries. And then we have to worry about double the amount of Covid tests. Antigen test to get back into the US and then a PCR test in the US to get into Canada. Far too complicated. We might as well just travel to the US instead



Ask the WestJet agent to book you on a Delta codeshare flight via the US so that you don’t have to connect in Canada.  They should be able to do it.  That’s what they keep switching our YYZ to MCO flights to, connecting via ATL on Delta.

So try Vancouver to somewhere in the US, then go to Mexico from there.  Might have WJ for one flight and Delta for the other, but the WJ agent should be able to do it.

Testing, you might not need the extra tests for the US since you’re just in transit and wouldn’t necessarily be leaving the airport.  Check what the CDC or TSA websites say about it.


----------



## bcwife76

Flying through the US won't work, Canada would require another test. So we would have to fly from Mexico to the US, stay there until we can get a PCR test and then fly to Canada. Their website is very explicit about this. The test must be conducted within 72 hours of your last direct flight into Canada.


----------



## Juventus

My WJ flights got changed from Pearson to orlando (Aug 15-21) through airmiles.  Same days, still direct, just times were changed...will lose a day in the parks.

I called airmiles and there is a return flight on the 22nd but the lady felt pretty sure that they will add flights after announcements on the 16th and 21st..I can change flights once with no penalty so I held off for now.


----------



## bookbabe626

bcwife76 said:


> Flying through the US won't work, Canada would require another test. So we would have to fly from Mexico to the US, stay there until we can get a PCR test and then fly to Canada. Their website is very explicit about this. The test must be conducted within 72 hours of your last direct flight into Canada.



Right…but it doesn’t have to be conducted WHERE you got on your last flight.  Get a PCR test in Mexico at the 72 hr mark from your departure time of the connecting flight.  Use those same results to get on both flights.  From what I’ve read, lots of resorts in Mexico have testing available to guests.


----------



## bcwife76

bookbabe626 said:


> Right…but it doesn’t have to be conducted WHERE you got on your last flight.  Get a PCR test in Mexico at the 72 hr mark from your departure time of the connecting flight.  Use those same results to get on both flights.  From what I’ve read, lots of resorts in Mexico have testing available to guests.


It's a moot point anyway. Flights through the US to Mexico are way too much money  And the connections are horrible.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> It's a moot point anyway. Flights through the US to Mexico are way too much money  And the connections are horrible.


United has a 1 hr connection at LAX from YVR


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> United has a 1 hr connection at LAX from YVR


I've looked for our dates and the connection times going down seem fine but coming home are super long for some reason. And still, it's more money than we want to spend, considering WJ still has $3400 of our money that we still can't use  On the bright side, we are hoping to go to Disneyland in November and our youngest will stay with friends if she is not vaccinated (and she's totally fine with that, go figure )


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Juventus said:


> My WJ flights got changed from Pearson to orlando (Aug 15-21) through airmiles.  Same days, still direct, just times were changed...will lose a day in the parks.
> 
> I called airmiles and there is a return flight on the 22nd but the lady felt pretty sure that they will add flights after announcements on the 16th and 21st..I can change flights once with no penalty so I held off for now.


We are on your flight on the 15th I think! Got an email today that our flight time changed on august 15 (departs 45 min later now) and our return flight on the 22nd is still the same.


----------



## Sue M

Ugggghhhh. It’s all getting too much. Today I decided to get one thing out of the way and pre register with Fly Clear for our airport test returning home.
You have to give passport # and flight info, address etc. Well I already screwed up that one. For flight time I put 4:53 except it was supposed to be in 24hr format No way of going back in and correcting it. I tried calling and was on hold 1 hr then got disconnected.

Between getting pre flight test, and 2 tests returning home, plus dealing with the ArriveCan app it’s just getting so complicated. Plus I’ve never tried to download info into an app. no idea how to download Covid vaccines into an app. Wanted to do it now while I’m home and can get help. But app won’t let you do anything until 72 hrs before travel.  My last trip I could input everything into app and save it until return home.  Now you can’t.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Ugggghhhh. It’s all getting too much. Today I decided to get one thing out of the way and pre register with Fly Clear for our airport test returning home.
> You have to give passport # and flight info, address etc. Well I already screwed up that one. For flight time I put 4:53 except it was supposed to be in 24hr format No way of going back in and correcting it. I tried calling and was on hold 1 hr then got disconnected.
> 
> Between getting pre flight test, and 2 tests returning home, plus dealing with the ArriveCan app it’s just getting so complicated. Plus I’ve never tried to download info into an app. no idea how to download Covid vaccines into an app. Wanted to do it now while I’m home and can get help. But app won’t let you do anything until 72 hrs before travel.  My last trip I could input everything into app and save it until return home.  Now you can’t.


I tried to put my flight time into the 24 hour format and I couldn't get it to work so my arrival time is also wrong I'm guessing. They also ask for the flight number so I'm thinking you will be ok and they'll be able to check your flight time if they need to? I don't think the preregister gives you a time slot, it just saves them having to register you at time of testing. That's how I understood it, but I could be wrong. My flight is going to be completely different now anyway due to WestJet cancelling on me again so I'll probably have to call Fly Clear to fix that though. I'm still on hold to try to rebook my cancelled flight. 5 hours and 25 minutes and counting.


----------



## Juventus

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> We are on your flight on the 15th I think! Got an email today that our flight time changed on august 15 (departs 45 min later now) and our return flight on the 22nd is still the same.


Well if they don't add another, later return flight on the 21st, we may be on your 22nd return as well!


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> I tried to put my flight time into the 24 hour format and I couldn't get it to work so my arrival time is also wrong I'm guessing. They also ask for the flight number so I'm thinking you will be ok and they'll be able to check your flight time if they need to? I don't think the preregister gives you a time slot, it just saves them having to register you at time of testing. That's how I understood it, but I could be wrong. My flight is going to be completely different now anyway due to WestJet cancelling on me again so I'll probably have to call Fly Clear to fix that though. I'm still on hold to try to rebook my cancelled flight. 5 hours and 25 minutes and counting.


What a mess this whole thing is. I guess you’re even more stressed than I am 
You‘re right, I have my flight # and Airline. If they look it up they’ll easily see that it’s 4:53 pm not AM.  After being on hold an hour and getting disconnected I’m not going to worry about it. I emailed them. I don’t know what they can do except tell me to make another booking, or leave it alone. It says online they aren’t able to change anything on the reservation.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> What a mess this whole thing is. I guess you’re even more stressed than I am


I feel your stress too!  It is indeed a mess! After 5 hours and 53 minutes on hold I finally got to speak to a person only to be told that the new flight has no more premium seats that I'd already paid for on the cancelled flight.  No refunds either. I used points so the difference is only about $150 but that's a few dinners or a night in a hotel!  I don't mind sitting in economy but I'd like that money back!  How are these airlines getting away with this? I may take your advice and start using an airline other than WestJet or Air Canada in the future!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

I do have to agree, the extra steps to think of now, really when it comes to ANYTHING ... it’s a lot.
It will be worth it though when we are strolling around Epcot in August... 
Hope all the flights get straightened out and the tests too. For everyone.
Oh and I talked to the pharmacist at Shoppers drug mart today - he said the $40 rapid antigen test is accepted by the US, he’s done quite a few and nobody has come back saying they were refused entry.
The results take only 15 min... so now I wonder when to book it for? Does it have to be 72 hrs or can it be 48 hrs prior to flying to the US?
Constant questions..... 
I will be stressed (and I don’t get stressed) until I’m sitting on that plane.
Better yet, open the land border so we can cancel our flights and drive


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Does anyone know how long our passport has to be valid for entry to the US?
I pulled out all our passports and while DH and mine expire in 2 years, my DS12 passport expires Sept 16 2021. Our travel dates are August 15-22.
I believe for the US your passport just needs to be valid for dates you travel... but does anyone know for sure?
We plan to start the renewal process for him soon anyway, but not sure if we have to hurry or if we can probably use his current passport for our August trip.


----------



## CanucksRock

I travelled with a passport to the US in February that was going to expire in March a few years back. No issues.
For Covid Test, it just has to be within 72 hours…so you can do day before, day of if you want.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> I feel your stress too!  It is indeed a mess! After 5 hours and 53 minutes on hold I finally got to speak to a person only to be told that the new flight has no more premium seats that I'd already paid for on the cancelled flight.  No refunds either. I used points so the difference is only about $150 but that's a few dinners or a night in a hotel!  I don't mind sitting in economy but I'd like that money back!  How are these airlines getting away with this? I may take your advice and start using an airline other than WestJet or Air Canada in the future!


I do like Alaska Airline. I think they have the best customer service.  They have flights connecting in Seattle direct to Florida, and flown them to PV too.  Just before Covid hit in fact. We were lucky to have a return flight March 9!
That‘s just not right, they canceled flight so you should absolutely get refund for the premium seats. I would take it up a notch and ask for a supervisor. Maybe they have a customer relations number or email. If they have a FB page I’d post it on there too!



HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I do have to agree, the extra steps to think of now, really when it comes to ANYTHING ... it’s a lot.
> It will be worth it though when we are strolling around Epcot in August...
> Hope all the flights get straightened out and the tests too. For everyone.
> Oh and I talked to the pharmacist at Shoppers drug mart today - he said the $40 rapid antigen test is accepted by the US, he’s done quite a few and nobody has come back saying they were refused entry.
> The results take only 15 min... so now I wonder when to book it for? Does it have to be 72 hrs or can it be 48 hrs prior to flying to the US?
> Constant questions.....
> I will be stressed (and I don’t get stressed) until I’m sitting on that plane.
> Better yet, open the land border so we can cancel our flights and drive


lol, that would be one heck of a drive from BC to Florida  Yes test can be 48 hrs or 4 hrs ahead! Just no more than 72 hrs. 
I’ll be stressed too until I’m sitting on that plane, and you’re right, once I walk through those MK gates and down Main St (always our first park) it will be worth it.
I wish the BC Shoppers had $40 tests. Not fair!


----------



## hdrolfe

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Does anyone know how long our passport has to be valid for entry to the US?
> I pulled out all our passports and while DH and mine expire in 2 years, my DS12 passport expires Sept 16 2021. Our travel dates are August 15-22.
> I believe for the US your passport just needs to be valid for dates you travel... but does anyone know for sure?
> We plan to start the renewal process for him soon anyway, but not sure if we have to hurry or if we can probably use his current passport for our August trip.



You should be good on the passport date. It's 6 months for most countries but the US is an exception. (the list is longer, I just wanted to capture Canada on there)

https://help.cbp.gov/s/article/Article-905?language=en_USU) Countries That Extend Passport Validity for an Additional Six Months After Expiration:


AndorraAngolaAntigua and BarbudaAntillesArgentinaArmeniaArubaAustraliaAustriaBahamas, TheBarbadosBelgiumBelizeBermudaBoliviaBosnia-HerzegovinaBrazilBulgaria*BurmaCanadaChile


----------



## amw

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Does anyone know how long our passport has to be valid for entry to the US?
> I pulled out all our passports and while DH and mine expire in 2 years, my DS12 passport expires Sept 16 2021. Our travel dates are August 15-22.
> I believe for the US your passport just needs to be valid for dates you travel... but does anyone know for sure?
> We plan to start the renewal process for him soon anyway, but not sure if we have to hurry or if we can probably use his current passport for our August trip.



As long as the passport doesn’t expire during your trip, you are good to go to US. In fact, if you try to renew DS now — you would be more stressed about maybe not getting it back in time (since you have to send in the current passport for the renewal).


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

[


amw said:


> As long as the passport doesn’t expire during your trip, you are good to go to US. In fact, if you try to renew DS now — you would be more stressed about maybe not getting it back in time (since you have to send in the current passport for the renewal).


Didn’t think of that, thank you!
I’ll start his renewal this September as we hope to travel again by December.


----------



## SirDuff

amw said:


> As long as the passport doesn’t expire during your trip, you are good to go to US. In fact, if you try to renew DS now — you would be more stressed about maybe not getting it back in time (since you have to send in the current passport for the renewal).



When I renewed mine (I actually had about five years left - it was just full), they allowed me to keep my old passport while I waited for the new one.  I think it cost $25-$50 (something like that).  Is that not an option if you're in Canada?  Probably have to go in person to do it (since they need to see the passport).

ETA - I was renewing a Canadian passport, I just did it overseas (since I live overseas) at the Embassy/permanent mission, so not sure if we have more options. I have to say it was the easiest renewal ever (they even gave me cookie). But I work about 6 minutes from the mission, so super easy to get to to drop off and pick up.


----------



## spewey

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I do have to agree, the extra steps to think of now, really when it comes to ANYTHING ... it’s a lot.
> It will be worth it though when we are strolling around Epcot in August...
> Hope all the flights get straightened out and the tests too. For everyone.
> Oh and I talked to the pharmacist at Shoppers drug mart today - he said the $40 rapid antigen test is accepted by the US, he’s done quite a few and nobody has come back saying they were refused entry.
> The results take only 15 min... so now I wonder when to book it for? Does it have to be 72 hrs or can it be 48 hrs prior to flying to the US?
> Constant questions.....
> I will be stressed (and I don’t get stressed) until I’m sitting on that plane.
> Better yet, open the land border so we can cancel our flights and drive


Yes, the CDC website is very clear that the Rapid Antigen test is accepted for flights into the U.S. It has to have been taken within three days prior to the flight - NOT 72 hours, which is the requirement for the return flight into Canada.

The site actually spells this out - in other words, if your flight to the US is on a Friday afternoon, you can get the test anytime starting Tuesday, which is the third day before. Going back, however, they count the hours, which is much more complicated.

My advice is to always go to the actual source - the official government websites - to get the most accurate information.


----------



## amw

SirDuff said:


> When I renewed mine (I actually had about five years left - it was just full), they allowed me to keep my old passport while I waited for the new one.  I think it cost $25-$50 (something like that).  Is that not an option if you're in Canada?  Probably have to go in person to do it (since they need to see the passport).
> 
> ETA - I was renewing a Canadian passport, I just did it overseas (since I live overseas) at the Embassy/permanent mission, so not sure if we have more options. I have to say it was the easiest renewal ever (they even gave me cookie). But I work about 6 minutes from the mission, so super easy to get to to drop off and pick up.



Right now the offices are closed to the public — unless that has changed with reopening phases. When the offices were open, you could chose to keep your passport at renewal as a souvenir BUT they would clip the corner or punch a hole in it. They are deemed invalid. You cannot use them for trips or ID.

With the mail-in renewals during COVID — same thing. You had To mail in your existing passport with the application. You could choose to request it back (with the hole or clip) afterwards which the ministry would mail back with your other original documents when they issue new passport. You would be without documentation until new was mailed. My turnaround for my DDs passports in January was about 6 weeks. I wouldn’t want to gamble that with a trip already scheduled.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

amw said:


> Right now the offices are closed to the public — unless that has changed with reopening phases. When the offices were open, you could chose to keep your passport at renewal as a souvenir BUT they would clip the corner or punch a hole in it. They are deemed invalid. You cannot use them for trips or ID.
> 
> With the mail-in renewals during COVID — same thing. You had To mail in your existing passport with the application. You could choose to request it back (with the hole or clip) afterwards which the ministry would mail back with your other original documents when they issue new passport. You would be without documentation until new was mailed. My turnaround for my DDs passports in January was about 6 weeks. I wouldn’t want to gamble that with a trip already scheduled.


I talked to passport Canada rep last week and they advised current wait is about 10 business days & they do make passport appts again.
Having said that I’m not renewing DS passport in case they do take longer.


----------



## hdrolfe

I think the passport times will also depend on where you are and how long the mail takes. Mine was 2 weeks with a long weekend in there, but we are in Ottawa and close to the office in Gatineau. I would wait if you can.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Just curious of those that are adding their info into the arrivcan app, are you travelling in the next couple days? I've tried to enter our information but it won't allow me to go past 3 days from now.


----------



## pangyal

KNovacovschi said:


> Just curious of those that are adding their info into the arrivcan app, are you travelling in the next couple days? I've tried to enter our information but it won't allow me to go past 3 days from now.


When we came home, we weren’t able to upload any of our information until exactly 72 hours before our flight, to the minute.


----------



## Sue M

KNovacovschi said:


> Just curious of those that are adding their info into the arrivcan app, are you travelling in the next couple days? I've tried to enter our information but it won't allow me to go past 3 days from now.


I tried yesterday, and it wouldn’t let me. It used to. For my trip last Nov. I was able to add everything and use the save and close function.
It’s bad enough we have to use valuable vacay time to go get tested, now have to spend more time dealing with the app. I’m stressing because I never had to download anything into an app so was hoping to do it now while I’m home and can get help if needed.
I‘ve already messed up my registration for getting Covid test at my airport returning home


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Historically, don't we usually hear "rumbling" of what's to come around the 21st of each month?  I thought on the list of priorities was some form of e-documentation for travel.  Today is the 14th so can we possibly see rumours of what's to come on the weekend?


----------



## Susan2771

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Historically, don't we usually hear "rumbling" of what's to come around the 21st of each month?  I thought on the list of priorities was some form of e-documentation for travel.  Today is the 14th so can we possibly see rumours of what's to come on the weekend?



I do a scan every morning for news about any changes to the border.  The Toronto Star has this new story but I cannot read it because it is behind a paywall.  If anyone has a subscription and could possibly share what it says, I would be very grateful   

Minor changes in the works as Canada-U.S. border restrictions set to renew | The Star


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Susan2771 said:


> I do a scan every morning for news about any changes to the border.  The Toronto Star has this new story but I cannot read it because it is behind a paywall.  If anyone has a subscription and could possibly share what it says, I would be very grateful
> 
> Minor changes in the works as Canada-U.S. border restrictions set to renew | The Star


I googled the title of this article and you can read what it says here. Really says nothing 
What would minor tweaks be...
https://www.fr24news.com/a/2021/07/...rder-restrictions-expected-to-be-renewed.html


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Susan2771 said:


> I do a scan every morning for news about any changes to the border.  The Toronto Star has this new story but I cannot read it because it is behind a paywall.  If anyone has a subscription and could possibly share what it says, I would be very grateful
> 
> Minor changes in the works as Canada-U.S. border restrictions set to renew | The Star


Actually you can now open the Star article and it’s the same one. Unless I missed something it doesn’t say anything?


----------



## bookbabe626

Pearson has the updated information posted for their departing passengers testing.

https://www.torontopearson.com/en/h...sting-at-toronto-pearson/departing-passengers
More expensive than Shoppers here in Ontario, $60 vs $40 for the antigen tests, but might be useful for people from other provinces connecting to the US through Pearson since they claim results in 30 min.


----------



## flav

I read a few articles saying that the PM doesn’t plan to open the land border in July… So I suspect that minor tweaks will be to authorize fully vaccinated non-Canadian who have property in Canada to cross. What I wish is another story: Go away pre-departure test for fully vaccinated, please!

I cannot find articles on what US intentions are regarding opening the land border unilaterally.


----------



## 2Lunds

https://canadiantravelnews.ca/2021/07/14/maybe-the-u-s-doesnt-want-the-border-open-either/
I have alerts on Google and Twitter so I get updates regularly.  Read this earlier today, including this gem of a quote:

"...the U.S. has working groups talking with Canada and other countries about the border and travel rules.* “But U.S. officials say they still have no timetable and travel industry officials think the restrictions may not be lifted until August or later.”*

At which point I went ahead and cancelled my Sept stay at CSR and re-booked for The Contemporary at the end of January.  Ironically I feel better now that I've let go of September plans.


----------



## von Monster

flav said:


> I read a few articles saying that the PM doesn’t plan to open the land border in July… So I suspect that minor tweaks will be to authorize fully vaccinated non-Canadian who have property in Canada to cross. What I wish is another story: Go away pre-departure test for fully vaccinated, please!
> 
> I cannot find articles on what US intentions are regarding opening the land border unilaterally.



Sen. Schumer: 'If we can't get the Canadians to budge, we should do it on our own' (mynbc5.com) 



> Schumer says the U.S. must do two things: expand the definition of essential travel for those crossing the border to include vaccinated Canadian citizens with family, property, educational, medical, tourist, or business interests, and then the U.S. should unilaterally open the border to vaccinated Canadians if the Canadian government does not act bilaterally by July 21.



From that I fully expect unless the border situation changes drastically on the 21st that the US Senate will take action and do as Schumer is demanding.

This article covers his press release a bit more fully - Schumer pushing for reopening of U.S.-Canadian Border | Local News | saratogian.com


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Does anyone know how the testing on arrival  at Pearson happens for those fully vaccinated?
Do they test you at the airport or give you a kit to take home?
If they test at the airport, are the results immediate or do you find out once you get home?
Edited to ask... the arrival test doesn’t have a charge,  correct?


----------



## Susan2771

bookbabe626 said:


> Pearson has the updated information posted for their departing passengers testing.
> 
> https://www.torontopearson.com/en/h...sting-at-toronto-pearson/departing-passengers
> More expensive than Shoppers here in Ontario, $60 vs $40 for the antigen tests, but might be useful for people from other provinces connecting to the US through Pearson since they claim results in 30 min.


Thanks so much for posting this!  They have a discounted rate for a family of 4.  Still not the same as Shoppers but a great option


----------



## Sue M

von Monster said:


> Sen. Schumer: 'If we can't get the Canadians to budge, we should do it on our own' (mynbc5.com)
> 
> 
> 
> From that I fully expect unless the border situation changes drastically on the 21st that the US Senate will take action and do as Schumer is demanding.
> 
> This article covers his press release a bit more fully - Schumer pushing for reopening of U.S.-Canadian Border | Local News | saratogian.com


Well they can decide to open their land border, by air it’s always been open going to the US. But they can’t do much about what our border does.


----------



## wdwmom3

Just read they are lifting the cruise ship ban in November.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully that means they will also remove the Level 4 warning for going on a cruise!


----------



## von Monster

Sue M said:


> Well they can decide to open their land border, by air it’s always been open going to the US. But they can’t do much about what our border does.



No, but if the US opens it's side, and there's no quarantine coming back for all intents and purposes it's effectively open for Canadians.

Also from the CBC it looks like the Blue Jays should be playing out of Toronto sooner rather than later, so I would not expect a general border opening to vaccinated to be far behind. FWIW TFC has already received approval to resume home games starting this weekend.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...a-trending-in-a-very-good-direction-1.6104263


----------



## Sue M

wdwmom3 said:


> Just read they are lifting the cruise ship ban in November.


Hopefully the Alaska ships return to Vancouver for next year.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> Hopefully the Alaska ships return to Vancouver for next year.



I'm not interested in an Alaskan cruise but I do hope they are able to go next year, I know it's a boost to the tourism in BC when the ships are in port.


----------



## Sue M

von Monster said:


> No, but if the US opens it's side, and there's no quarantine coming back for all intents and purposes it's effectively open for Canadians.
> 
> Also from the CBC it looks like the Blue Jays should be playing out of Toronto sooner rather than later, so I would not expect a general border opening to vaccinated to be far behind. FWIW TFC has already received approval to resume home games starting this weekend.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/...a-trending-in-a-very-good-direction-1.6104263


Yes would open for Canadians wanting to drive across. But not Americans. 
Also won’t help with those of us who live near the border with day trips. 
I don’t know if cross border day trips will ever come back  with all this reporting and testing.


----------



## Sue M

hdrolfe said:


> I'm not interested in an Alaskan cruise but I do hope they are able to go next year, I know it's a boost to the tourism in BC when the ships are in port.


I’m not interested in going on one, but I see what it’s done to Vancouver tourism.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

East Coast is missing the ships badly too.


----------



## CanucksRock

I have one booked next August. It was originally September 2020 cruise  Bumped it twice. …out of Seattle, and I don’t plan on flying, so that land border needs to open.


----------



## PixieT78

I kind of think that when they open the land border will be the same time as eliminating the testing.  I think as long as they want people tested, they’ll be hard pressed to require it on the land border.  

I also think it’s possible for the testing to be around for a long time so who knows. I just would love the US to no longer require testing. But I don’t know that they are really in the position to eliminate that so I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## pangyal

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Does anyone know how the testing on arrival  at Pearson happens for those fully vaccinated?
> Do they test you at the airport or give you a kit to take home?
> If they test at the airport, are the results immediate or do you find out once you get home?
> Edited to ask... the arrival test doesn’t have a charge,  correct?


Yes. For fully vaccinated you get a green sticker on your passport after speaking with your Customs agent and go straight through after baggage claim at Pearson to the nice people handing out test kits as you exit the baggage claim area. There is no charge. We saw a crazy long line for testing which I can only assume was for the unvaxxed arrivals.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

pangyal said:


> Yes. For fully vaccinated you get a green sticker on your passport after speaking with your Customs agent and go straight through after baggage claim at Pearson to the nice people handing out test kits as you exit the baggage claim area. There is not charge. We saw a crazy long line for testing which I can only assume wad for the unvaxxed arrivals.


Awsome, thank you so much for letting me know


----------



## KNovacovschi

Sue M said:


> Yes would open for Canadians wanting to drive across. But not Americans.
> Also won’t help with those of us who live near the border with day trips.
> I don’t know if cross border day trips will ever come back  with all this reporting and testing.



right, I need to get over to the post office to pick up packages that have been sitting there since March 2020. Literally 2 secs over the Queenston-Lewiston border.


----------



## Sue M

Watching early morning Global News, banner on bottom of screen said- Trudeau says fully vaccinated US travellers may be allowed into Canada by Aug. if vaccination rates keep current trajectory. 
Not sure what this will mean for testing but think land border will have to open?
I really can’t see how they’ll make it work if people still have to be tested at the border to enter?


----------



## Sue M

YVR peeps that have flown lately- what’s the process for flying now for departure and arrival?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Sue M said:


> Watching early morning Global News, banner on bottom of screen said- Trudeau says fully vaccinated US travellers may be allowed into Canada by Aug. if vaccination rates keep current trajectory.
> Not sure what this will mean for testing but think land border will have to open?
> I really can’t see how they’ll make it work if people still have to be tested at the border to enter?


I saw that too!
We have flights booked at this point, I have a feeling we might be able to drive at the last minute 
I think we better decide what we wanna do if the land border reopens and we can drive to Florida... 
Although driving would be more $ for us this time as we redeemed Aeroplan miles for our flights ...


----------



## Canadian Harmony

This thread is a great resource. I've just decided to go to DLR for October (and yes, it took me from 9:15-4:15 to get my OBB ticket!), and looking at departure rules from Victoria, I need a negative test 3 days before I fly. I am double vaccinated, as is my hubby, but I'm going solo. This testing stuff adds a whole new dimension to trip planning!

I'm flying WestJet and I can get a quick one in Victoria without too much trouble and I think I can book at the local A&C Urgent Care or the CVS on Katella to get my return test. I need to calculate departure times to get the right appointment time so that it's not over the 72 hour limit, but is within the return time. I have already booked my return testing kit from LifeLabs at YVR to grab on my way to the connecting flight to Victoria.

The whole family is going to Aulani for Christmas. By then our teens will be double vaccinated too, and we're flying out of Nanaimo with AC. Hawaii is super locked down - they only accept tests from 'authorized travel partners', and AC has their list - mostly in Vancouver. The only two on the Island... *sigh. One is charging $500 for the PCR (yes, that's correct). The other, at Nanaimo Airport, says they don't recommend their test for international travellers because the test is flown to Vancouver and they can't guarantee the result before your flight.

I was told by them, "We are on the list for Air Canda trusted testing partners but if you wanted to test with us for Hawaii I would recommend seeing if you could get out to our Vancouver testing site in enough time to get your test done there as we don't have the same issue and can guarantee you have your results the day after your test by midnight at the latest.  I'll also let you know that ideally, you should try not to book your flight on a Monday or a Tuesday as we don't test on weekends and those days can be difficult to accommodate within the timeline."

So we're expected to go to Vancouver - the whole family - for testing three days before our flight from Nanaimo to Vancouver. And because Hawaii ONLY accepts specific testing partner results, we can't get a fast antigen test at the airport. The tests add an extra $1,100 onto the cost, THEN testing in Oahu before we leave to come home. Add either a ferry ride, car to the testing site in Richmond/Coquitlam/Vancouver and the ferry ride back (or Harbour Air to and from Nanaimo and transport to the facility and back) the costs are rising exponentially. And if you don't guarantee for international travellers, why even bother offering the service in the first place? We don't need it for flying domestically so... What a gong show.

Hubby and I are going to wait until the beginning of November to see what the new rules may be. But if anyone has an easier way to get tested for Hawaii when leaving from Vancouver Island, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Sue M

Canadian Harmony said:


> This thread is a great resource. I've just decided to go to DLR for October (and yes, it took me from 9:15-4:15 to get my OBB ticket!), and looking at departure rules from Victoria, I need a negative test 3 days before I fly. I am double vaccinated, as is my hubby, but I'm going solo. This testing stuff adds a whole new dimension to trip planning!
> 
> I'm flying WestJet and I can get a quick one in Victoria without too much trouble and I think I can book at the local A&C Urgent Care or the CVS on Katella to get my return test. I need to calculate departure times to get the right appointment time so that it's not over the 72 hour limit, but is within the return time. I have already booked my return testing kit from LifeLabs at YVR to grab on my way to the connecting flight to Victoria.
> 
> The whole family is going to Aulani for Christmas. By then our teens will be double vaccinated too, and we're flying out of Nanaimo with AC. Hawaii is super locked down - they only accept tests from 'authorized travel partners', and AC has their list - mostly in Vancouver. The only two on the Island... *sigh. One is charging $500 for the PCR (yes, that's correct). The other, at Nanaimo Airport, says they don't recommend their test for international travellers because the test is flown to Vancouver and they can't guarantee the result before your flight.
> 
> I was told by them, "We are on the list for Air Canda trusted testing partners but if you wanted to test with us for Hawaii I would recommend seeing if you could get out to our Vancouver testing site in enough time to get your test done there as we don't have the same issue and can guarantee you have your results the day after your test by midnight at the latest.  I'll also let you know that ideally, you should try not to book your flight on a Monday or a Tuesday as we don't test on weekends and those days can be difficult to accommodate within the timeline."
> 
> So we're expected to go to Vancouver - the whole family - for testing three days before our flight from Nanaimo to Vancouver. And because Hawaii ONLY accepts specific testing partner results, we can't get a fast antigen test at the airport. The tests add an extra $1,100 onto the cost, THEN testing in Oahu before we leave to come home. Add either a ferry ride, car to the testing site in Richmond/Coquitlam/Vancouver and the ferry ride back (or Harbour Air to and from Nanaimo and transport to the facility and back) the costs are rising exponentially. And if you don't guarantee for international travellers, why even bother offering the service in the first place? We don't need it for flying domestically so... What a gong show.
> 
> Hubby and I are going to wait until the beginning of November to see what the new rules may be. But if anyone has an easier way to get tested for Hawaii when leaving from Vancouver Island, I'd love to hear it.


Yikes! Fly out of YVR?  Sounds like you should just come to Vancouver a day before your flight, get the antigen test done either at the airport or the Airport hotel in Richmond and book overnight airport hotel room. Lots of them in Richmond just over the bridge.
CVM is the name of the company. $129 for antigen test, results in 30min


----------



## tlcdoula

Canadian Harmony said:


> I'm flying WestJet and I can get a quick one in Victoria without too much trouble and I think I can book at the local A&C Urgent Care or the CVS on Katella to get my return test. I need to calculate departure times to get the right appointment time so that it's not over the 72 hour limit, but is within the return time. I have already booked my return testing kit from LifeLabs at YVR to grab on my way to the connecting flight to Victoria.
> 
> The whole family is going to Aulani for Christmas. By then our teens will be double vaccinated too, and we're flying out of Nanaimo with AC. Hawaii is super locked down - they only accept tests from 'authorized travel partners', and AC has their list - mostly in Vancouver. The only two on the Island... *sigh. One is charging $500 for the PCR (yes, that's correct). The other, at Nanaimo Airport, says they don't recommend their test for international travellers because the test is flown to Vancouver and they can't guarantee the result before your flight.



We are in Nanaimo too and the costs for testing and timing is crazy.  We are heading to Disneyland mid November and I feel like there is more planning going in to booking tests than the rest of the trip.  We are trying to decide where to fly out of?  Fly from Nanaimo take the rapid test at the airport a day or two before so we have the results in time.  Or book from Vancouver and go over the night before but add the extra cost of the ferry etc.  I do love to land in Nanaimo or Victoria and skip the whole ferry so we know we are home that day not stuck with another hotel cost if there are flight delays.

The two you found close to Disney are they drive thru tests or can you walk into the lab? I looked at car rental rates and they are so high but not sure a taxi drive is going to be to keen on driving to a testing lab...


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

Thanks for this thread as it has been very informative. We are heading down to DLR on August 9 for 10 days. Our family is fully vaccinated and I’m hoping the federal government removes the requirement to test in the US prior to arrival back as its stressing me out a bit. I heard on CBC this morning that ministers will be making a formal announcement in the next few days as to how this opening to fully vaccinated US citizens will work.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

tlcdoula said:


> We are in Nanaimo too and the costs for testing and timing is crazy.  We are heading to Disneyland mid November and I feel like there is more planning going in to booking tests than the rest of the trip.  We are trying to decide where to fly out of?  Fly from Nanaimo take the rapid test at the airport a day or two before so we have the results in time.  Or book from Vancouver and go over the night before but add the extra cost of the ferry etc.  I do love to land in Nanaimo or Victoria and skip the whole ferry so we know we are home that day not stuck with another hotel cost if there are flight delays.
> 
> The two you found close to Disney are they drive thru tests or can you walk into the lab? I looked at car rental rates and they are so high but not sure a taxi drive is going to be to keen on driving to a testing lab...



Yes, we've done the 'leave from and land in' Vancouver before and when we get home it's so nice to just be home. Victoria has a good clinic on Burnside which is a quick turn around. It's the Aulani test that is causing me heartache. The test planning IS frustrating for sure.

The ones at Disney - the CVS is a 17 minute bus ride down Katella (according to Google Maps), and the other one is a 23 minute walk from the Harbor side of the Parks (I'm staying on Harbor). Not sure which one I'll go to, but A&C Urgent Care will give results in 24-48 hours. More shopping at CVS though... lol.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Sue M said:


> Yikes! Fly out of YVR?  Sounds like you should just come to Vancouver a day before your flight, get the antigen test done either at the airport or the Airport hotel in Richmond and book overnight airport hotel room. Lots of them in Richmond just over the bridge.
> CVM is the name of the company. $129 for antigen test, results in 30min



Well we've already booked our flights so don't really want to pay to change them. And it's a hassle to fly out of YVR because it will cost us a pretty penny to get off the island either by seaplane harbour to YVR, or via ferry and then transit. We have done that before and it was not enjoyable at all.

Plus, AC will only accept certain 'trusted' partners, so not all places will work. There is one at the airport, but it's at the hotel entrance, not in the airport itself so not really workable for us.


----------



## Sue M

Canadian Harmony said:


> Well we've already booked our flights so don't really want to pay to change them. And it's a hassle to fly out of YVR because it will cost us a pretty penny to get off the island either by seaplane harbour to YVR, or via ferry and then transit. We have done that before and it was not enjoyable at all.
> 
> Plus, AC will only accept certain 'trusted' partners, so not all places will work. There is one at the airport, but it's at the hotel entrance, not in the airport itself so not really workable for us.


Oh I thought you had to come over to test then return to the island,to test before flight so I thought it would be easier to just stay the night before flight. 
I didn’t know AC charges for flight change. Some aren’t. I’ve changed my Alaska flight with no change fee.
I think the test place by The Fairmont is in the terminal?  On 3rd floor. That’s where I’m going.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Maybe I didn’t explain myself well. The testing place in Nanaimo suggested we come over to Vancouver to get tested and then return to the island for the flight. its Hard enough getting my spouse on a plane, I’m sure if I changed flights to leave from Vancouver we’d have separate vacations


----------



## Sue M

Canadian Harmony said:


> Maybe I didn’t explain myself well. The testing place in Nanaimo suggested we come over to Vancouver to get tested and then return to the island for the flight. its Hard enough getting my spouse on a plane, I’m sure if I changed flights to leave from Vancouver we’d have separate vacations


Well ya know a girls trip is a lot of fun!  My husband isn’t a themepark person!  He stays home with the dogs & I go with our daughters or friends!


----------



## damo

Sue M said:


> Well ya know a girls trip is a lot of fun!  My husband isn’t a themepark person!  He stays home with the dogs & I go with our daughters or friends!



Sounds exactly like our family!  Someone has to stay home with the dog!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> I‘ve already messed up my registration for getting Covid test at my airport returning home


Just thought I’d let you know…I called LifeLabs and asked them about this because my flights times are different now too and I was stressing about it. The agent I spoke with said the flight info/dates/times don’t matter as long as you have your registration number so you’ll be good!


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Just thought I’d let you know…I called LifeLabs and asked them about this because my flights times are different now too and I was stressing about it. The agent I spoke with said the flight info/dates/times don’t matter as long as you have your registration number so you’ll be good!


Omg thank you so much!  I tried phoning them and after an hour on hold my call got dropped.  Glad I didn’t try registering again. I had thought about it but then thought it might make things worse!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

News conference is on


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So 72-hour pre-departure test is still happening, but now the test upon landing in Canada will be randomly selected passengers at the various land and air borders.


----------



## wdwmom3

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So 72-hour pre-departure test is still happening, but now the test upon landing in Canada will be randomly selected passengers?


 
Sounds like it.


----------



## wdwmom3

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So 72-hour pre-departure test is still happening, but now the test upon landing in Canada will be randomly selected passengers at the various land and air borders.



Oh just said if you are gone less then 72 hours your pre departure test can be done in Canada? 

That’s just strange, don’t see the point in that.


----------



## hdrolfe

Some good news, direct flights to Canada to be able to land in more places, no quarantine for those too young to be vaccinated, US vaccinated people will be able to enter without quarantine as of Aug 9 and other countries in Sept. But still the 72 hour test. I think I'll be happy when that one is gone. 

I am happy about flights being able to come into Canada and land in Ottawa again though. I have direct flights booked for March and though I know they can still change, it makes me a little more hopeful. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/ottawa-border-measures-reopening-1.6107988


----------



## wdwmom3

hdrolfe said:


> Some good news, direct flights to Canada to be able to land in more places, no quarantine for those too young to be vaccinated, US vaccinated people will be able to enter without quarantine as of Aug 9 and other countries in Sept. But still the 72 hour test. I think I'll be happy when that one is gone.
> 
> I am happy about flights being able to come into Canada and land in Ottawa again though. I have direct flights booked for March and though I know they can still change, it makes me a little more hopeful.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/ottawa-border-measures-reopening-1.6107988



They said no quarantine for kids travelling with vaccinated parents. But they can’t go to any group settings like school, daycare etc for 14 days.  So they are still limited as to where they can go.


----------



## CdnKayDee

wdwmom3 said:


> They said no quarantine for kids travelling with vaccinated parents. But they can’t go to any group settings like school, daycare etc for 14 days. So they are still limited as to where they can go



It said advised to, not required to.  So I don't believe you have to.  They just want you to.


----------



## wdwmom3

CdnKayDee said:


> It said advised to, not required to.  So I don't believe you have to.  They just want you to.



I guarantee you every school and daycare will say kids can’t attend if they have travelled within 14 days.


----------



## Sue M




----------



## Sue M

I‘d rather they did away with 72 hr test too and kept arrival test.  i guess on direct flights from US to Canada you will know everyone on flight will be vaccinated so there’s an element of safety there.  But it sure is a hassle and added expense to find a place to do 72 hr test.

Meanwhile Loonie is going down ugh


----------



## ellbell

Sue M said:


> I‘d rather they did away with 72 hr test too and kept arrival test.  i guess on direct flights from US to Canada you will know everyone on flight will be vaccinated so there’s an element of safety there.  But it sure is a hassle and added expense to find a place to do 72 hr test.
> 
> Meanwhile Loonie is going down ugh


The reason they got rid of the arrival one is because it costs them money. We pay for the one 72 hours in advance.


----------



## Sue M

ellbell said:


> The reason they got rid of the arrival one is because it costs them money. We pay for the one 72 hours in advance.


I guess I didn’t think about that lol!


----------



## Chip#1

Sue M said:


> I‘d rather they did away with 72 hr test too and kept arrival test.  i guess on direct flights from US to Canada you will know everyone on flight will be vaccinated so there’s an element of safety there.  But it sure is a hassle and added expense to find a place to do 72 hr test.
> 
> Meanwhile Loonie is going down ugh


Hmmm I would disagree on the 'everyone on the flight will be vaccinated' thought; the 5 trips i've done this past year had TONS of 'essential' ppl on them that never had to quarantine/test and I don't think those deemed essential have to prove they are vaccinated even now. The fact that everyone, including essential individuals, all have to test 72hrs in advance is really the only thing that a person can feel comfortable in knowing -- although I still would rather not have the testing required.


----------



## KNovacovschi

wdwmom3 said:


> Oh just said if you are gone less then 72 hours your pre departure test can be done in Canada?
> 
> That’s just strange, don’t see the point in that.



This is good for day trips.


----------



## ellbell

KNovacovschi said:


> This is good for day trips.


Not really.  We still need to test coming back.  Nothing was mentiones about removing the test requirement at the land border.


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> Not really.  We still need to test coming back.  Nothing was mentiones about removing the test requirement at the land border.



I don’t mind the test coming back at the border, I was wondering how it would work with the 72 hr test to cross, so if we can just use the test to cross to come back then that makes it easier. I hope that made sense, lol


----------



## ellbell

KNovacovschi said:


> I don’t mind the test coming back at the border, I was wondering how it would work with the 72 hr test to cross, so if we can just use the test to cross to come back then that makes it easier. I hope that made sense, lol


For very few people.  I'd have to pay 400 dollars minimum since I don't dtive myself so would have to have my spouse test too.


----------



## Sue M

Chip#1 said:


> Hmmm I would disagree on the 'everyone on the flight will be vaccinated' thought; the 5 trips i've done this past year had TONS of 'essential' ppl on them that never had to quarantine/test and I don't think those deemed essential have to prove they are vaccinated even now. The fact that everyone, including essential individuals, all have to test 72hrs in advance is really the only thing that a person can feel comfortable in knowing -- although I still would rather not have the testing required.


I never have any idea who the other people are on my flight!  Essential or not. Id rather not have the 72 hr test either and just the airport test but that’s not happening. 



KNovacovschi said:


> I don’t mind the test coming back at the border, I was wondering how it would work with the 72 hr test to cross, so if we can just use the test to cross to come back then that makes it easier. I hope that made sense, lol


we’d have to get the more expensive test then that will work for both borders. Thats $200 here in BC. Pretty expensive for a day trip.


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> For very few people.  I'd have to pay 400 dollars minimum since I don't dtive myself so would have to have my spouse test too.



Good point.


----------



## Starwind

wdwmom3 said:


> Oh just said if you are gone less then 72 hours your pre departure test can be done in Canada?
> 
> That’s just strange, don’t see the point in that.



It allows for the practicality of day trips and similar very short trips. 

For example, I live less than an hour from the US border. Pre-covid my day trips across usually lasted 1-2 hours stateside, sometimes even less than an hour. If I have to have test in the US before returning to Canada, I would need to add many hours, possibly an overnight stay to my trip **just for the purposes of the test** and waiting for its results, but that stay will then expose me to a lot more people and situations [hotel, meals, ...]. [Also, the Walgreens in the crossborder town the UPS store is in does not do covid testing, so there is a further drive to a Walgreens that does].  Without the need for a test, I can have a trip that is as short as cross the border, drive to UPS store, go into UPS store to pick up my packages, get back in car and drive back across border. Other than the border guards both ways, the only humans I would interact with or are in proximity with are whoever is in the UPS store at the time, which could be as few as 2 people. Add in testing and an overnight stay and you significantly increase exposure for something that won't tell you anything -- any test taken at that point cannot show infection from exposure that very day, only days before (and likely 5-7 or more days before) in Canada.

I am looking forward to this change, but want to see the actual written explanation/rules from government - and would travel with a printed copy to reference at the border if needed.

Also there is still the question of whether Canada will adjust the advice against Canadians travelling for non-essential reasons, as depending on one's policy travel emergency medical insurance and other travel insurance may not cover you while that advisory is still in place. Don't want to e.g. fall and break your arm or have a heart attack or be in a car accident stateside on a short (or longer) trip and find out you don't have travel insurance because the advisory is still there and you traveled anyway.

SW


----------



## Sue M

Starwind said:


> It allows for the practicality of day trips and similar very short trips.
> 
> For example, I live less than an hour from the US border. Pre-covid my day trips across usually lasted 1-2 hours stateside, sometimes even less than an hour. If I have to have test in the US before returning to Canada, I would need to add many hours, possibly an overnight stay to my trip **just for the purposes of the test** and waiting for its results, but that stay will then expose me to a lot more people and situations [hotel, meals, ...]. [Also, the Walgreens in the crossborder town the UPS store is in does not do covid testing, so there is a further drive to a Walgreens that does].  Without the need for a test, I can have a trip that is as short as cross the border, drive to UPS store, go into UPS store to pick up my packages, get back in car and drive back across border. Other than the border guards both ways, the only humans I would interact with or are in proximity with are whoever is in the UPS store at the time, which could be as few as 2 people. Add in testing and an overnight stay and you significantly increase exposure for something that won't tell you anything -- any test taken at that point cannot show infection from exposure that very day, only days before (and likely 5-7 or more days before) in Canada.
> 
> I am looking forward to this change, but want to see the actual written explanation/rules from government - and would travel with a printed copy to reference at the border if needed.
> 
> Also there is still the question of whether Canada will adjust the advice against Canadians travelling for non-essential reasons, as depending on one's policy travel emergency medical insurance and other travel insurance may not cover you while that advisory is still in place. Don't want to e.g. fall and break your arm or have a heart attack or be in a car accident stateside on a short (or longer) trip and find out you don't have travel insurance because the advisory is still there and you traveled anyway.
> 
> SW


I fear day trips are a ways off for me.  Cost $200 to havePCR test for a few hours shopping   
After both sides of land border open, they’re going to have to figure out a cheap way to have cross border day trips resume. My guess is they don’t want us doing this yet!


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> I fear day trips are a ways off for me.  Cost $200 to havePCR test for a few hours shopping
> After both sides of land border open, they’re going to have to figure out a cheap way to have cross border day trips resume. My guess is they don’t want us doing this yet!



It would, rather, offset the savings in going down there (if there are any to begin with I guess) for a day of shopping. If you were planning to go to a Walgreens to shop you could see about using that free test to return. If it is back the same day/hour or whatever.


----------



## Sue M

hdrolfe said:


> It would, rather, offset the savings in going down there (if there are any to begin with I guess) for a day of shopping. If you were planning to go to a Walgreens to shop you could see about using that free test to return. If it is back the same day/hour or whatever.


But wouldn’t you have to show a test when crossing into the US?  It’s just too complicated. Trader Joe’s will have to wait


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> But wouldn’t you have to show a test when crossing into the US?  It’s just too complicated. Trader Joe’s will have to wait



They don't require the expensive test and from someone else's comments it's not required when driving, only flying


----------



## Mikey15

Sue M said:


> But wouldn’t you have to show a test when crossing into the US? It’s just too complicated. Trader Joe’s will have to wait



US land border currently has no testing requirement (for returning Americans or essential workers). We don't know yet what rules will be developed if they open back up to Canadians, August 9th or sooner, but I'd consider it doubtful they'd come up with one now at least.


----------



## Sue M

hdrolfe said:


> They don't require the expensive test and from someone else's comments it's not required when driving, only flying


I thought you’d need the expensive test because that’s the one Canada wants Returning.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> I thought you’d need the expensive test because that’s the one Canada wants Returning.



I guess? but you could go to Walgreens in the US and get their free one? It's quick results I believe. I'd stop and do that as soon as you get there and then do whatever shopping etc while you wait.


----------



## ellbell

hdrolfe said:


> I guess? but you could go to Walgreens in the US and get their free one? It's quick results I believe. I'd stop and do that as soon as you get there and then do whatever shopping etc while you wait.


It's 1 to 2 days and that isn't a guarantee.


----------



## Starwind

hdrolfe said:


> I guess? but you could go to Walgreens in the US and get their free one? It's quick results I believe. I'd stop and do that as soon as you get there and then do whatever shopping etc while you wait.



The Walgreen's test that is acceptable for Canada AND has the shortest time is their "Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW) Rapid Molecular Test" but according to their website the "Results are available within 24 hours" [in contrast to their rapid antigen test which has results within an hour; but the antigen test is not acceptable to Canada].

So for a day trip, if you use the Walgreens ID NOW test, you might have to wait upto 24h for results...

See Walgreens covid testing webpage for more info: https://www.walgreens.com/topic/promotion/covid-testing.jsp?ban=covidinfoLP_testinginfoLP_fy21


----------



## Sue M

Starwind said:


> The Walgreen's test that is acceptable for Canada AND has the shortest time is their "Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW) Rapid Molecular Test" but according to their website the "Results are available within 24 hours" [in contrast to their rapid antigen test which has results within an hour; but the antigen test is not acceptable to Canada].
> 
> So for a day trip, if you use the Walgreens ID NOW test, you might have to wait upto 24h for results...
> 
> See Walgreens covid testing webpage for more info: https://www.walgreens.com/topic/promotion/covid-testing.jsp?ban=covidinfoLP_testinginfoLP_fy21


That’s what i thought


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Hey guys - had a busy few days, just catching up on the news… with today’s announcement that the USA land border will be closed to non essential travel until at least Aug 21 - nothing changed crossing by air correct? I keep seeing headlines saying USA border still closed to non essential travel, but it’s just land border still? We are supposed to fly Aug 15 Toronto to Orlando round trip.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Hey guys - had a busy few days, just catching up on the news… with today’s announcement that the USA land border will be closed to non essential travel until at least Aug 21 - nothing changed crossing by air correct? I keep seeing headlines saying USA border still closed to non essential travel, but it’s just land border still? We are supposed to fly Aug 15 Toronto to Orlando round trip.



That is my understanding.   We are set to leave from Toronto on Aug 14th!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

BlancheNeige7 said:


> That is my understanding.   We are set to leave from Toronto on Aug 14th!



Oh my that’s almost the same time. Are you getting nervous? Lol
Any kids coming with you?
Edited because I asked if from Toronto and you actually said... oh wow ... sorry long day today!


----------



## Mike2023

Just stopping in to say thanks for this thread. Lots of info, to much actually. lol

We have a universal trip booked over thanksgiving weekend. Couple more weeks to cancel without penalty, trying to wrap my head around all of this. lol


----------



## BlancheNeige7

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Oh my that’s almost the same time. Are you getting nervous? Lol
> Any kids coming with you?
> Edited because I asked if from Toronto and you actually said... oh wow ... sorry long day today!



I am getting a bit nervous after looking at the news.... trying not to get too caught up.  lol!  Hoping to see the situation improve in the next few weeks as it did last year!  

We originally had planned a family trip with our DD8 and DD10, but decided to make it couples only.  I did feel a little guilty at first, but heck... they have been so many times and we truly need some adult time alone after being together 24/7! lol!  They will have a blast with the in-laws!  We have our family vacation planned for March Break 2022.   How about yourself?


----------



## flav

BlancheNeige7 said:


> We have our family vacation planned for March Break 2022. How about yourself?


Because Canada maintained the pre-departure test requirement for fully vaccinated people, we canceled our August Florida trip as we do not want to be stranded in quarantine there if one of us would unluckily test positive.

Because USA did not open its borders to fully vaccinated Canadian, we canceled our August East Coast road trip.

We are planning a trip for March Break 2022 but we are now wondering when Canada will stop requiring a pre-departure test. We do not want to have to cancel again.

ETA:


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

BlancheNeige7 said:


> I am getting a bit nervous after looking at the news.... trying not to get too caught up.  lol!  Hoping to see the situation improve in the next few weeks as it did last year!
> 
> We originally had planned a family trip with our DD8 and DD10, but decided to make it couples only.  I did feel a little guilty at first, but heck... they have been so many times and we truly need some adult time alone after being together 24/7! lol!  They will have a blast with the in-laws!  We have our family vacation planned for March Break 2022.   How about yourself?


We are also a bit nervous just because it’s not like things are fully open, even if we go and don’t break any laws. We are only going because we are fully vaccinated, well DS 12 supposed to go for his second dose tomorrow... nervous about that too, just nervous about everything these days. As I said somewhere else, until we are sitting on the plane I will be worry a bit. We do plan to continue with our plans though, unless things  change. We only plan to take DS12 with us.
Are you flying air Canada? Which day do you return? Our flight is Aug 15, return Aug 22.
We were thinking to drive as I’m off til end of the month but now we know that won’t happen with USA keeping land border closed still. I’m thinking we will rent a car for one day in Orlando to do the pre-departure testing and maybe some shopping or will arrange a cab to take us.
Lots of moving parts but hoping it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Sue M

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> We are also a bit nervous just because it’s not like things are fully open, even if we go and don’t break any laws. We are only going because we are fully vaccinated, well DS 12 supposed to go for his second dose tomorrow... nervous about that too, just nervous about everything these days. As I said somewhere else, until we are sitting on the plane I will be worry a bit. We do plan to continue with our plans though, unless things  change. We only plan to take DS12 with us.
> Are you flying air Canada? Which day do you return? Our flight is Aug 15, return Aug 22.
> We were thinking to drive as I’m off til end of the month but now we know that won’t happen with USA keeping land border closed still. I’m thinking we will rent a car for one day in Orlando to do the pre-departure testing and maybe some shopping or will arrange a cab to take us.
> Lots of moving parts but hoping it will be worth it in the end!


We’re ships in the night lol. We depart Orlando Aug 14. I looked at renting a car for 1 day to do test. Easiest was to pick up at Disney Car Care, but there were no cars available. There’s a big shortage and IF you can find one cost is probably really high. 
I think I’m going to go the Uber or Mears taxi route For test. I wish Walgreens wasn’t drive thru.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Sue M said:


> We’re ships in the night lol. We depart Orlando Aug 14. I looked at renting a car for 1 day to do test. Easiest was to pick up at Disney Car Care, but there were no cars available. There’s a big shortage and IF you can find one cost is probably really high.
> I think I’m going to go the Uber or Mears taxi route For test. I wish Walgreens wasn’t drive thru.


Haha!
You depart for Orlando August 14 or coming back to Canada?
I was able to reserve a car on Aug 19 from the Disney car care and lots of cars were available?
I wish Walgreens wasn’t a drive through test either but it’s probably what we’ll have to do unless we find out about other testing options. If we do I’ll be sure to post here of course. At this point, Walgreens seems like the best choice.
edited to add: one day car rental standard size car is $90 taxes in. There are compacts about $76 was the cheapest one.I figured cab will cost us $50ish by the time we add a generous tip. We might still arrange a cab, just not sure. My husband prefers to pay a bit more and rent a car, but it will take more time out of our vacation.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Are you flying air Canada? Which day do you return? Our flight is Aug 15, return Aug 22.
> We were thinking to drive as I’m off til end of the month but now we know that won’t happen with USA keeping land border closed still. I’m thinking we will rent a car for one day in Orlando to do the pre-departure testing and maybe some shopping or will arrange a cab to take us.
> Lots of moving parts but hoping it will be worth it in the end!



I am sure it will be worth it!  

We are flying Air Canada direct morning flight on the 14th and coming back on the 21st.  I really miss traveling and am soooo looking forward to it!  Will also have to figure out our testing plan for the return and the Shoppers test kits for departure.



flav said:


> Because Canada maintained the pre-departure test requirement for fully vaccinated people, we canceled our August Florida trip as we do not want to be stranded in quarantine there if one of us would unluckily test positive.
> 
> ETA:



I understand... I was really hoping the requirement would be removed for fully vaxed.  Our plan is to drive home should one of us test positive.  Not idea, but I would not be able to leave without a plan in place should this occur.

We are both fully-vaccinated and plan on taking extra precautions (masking with KN95 when in crowds, avoiding long meals inside...).  That said, if cases counts stay the way they are or go up, we might cancel.  Will wait until the very last minute to do so...


----------



## KNovacovschi

Yesterday’s announcement does not affect air travel at all. I personally think they just made the announcement because of they didn’t it would’ve had to reopen today but I think it will reopen around Aug 9th however even if it doesn’t Aug 21st isn’t even 2 weeks after.


----------



## Juventus

I'm 15-22 out of Toronto.  Booked shoppers antigen test for 3 days before (but you don't need to book), and going to Uber/taxi for Walgreens test (I think you can book a few days before...do they take walk ups (drive thru)?) or testing by old town (testing LLC: a more expensive PCR test but it's my back up.

I don't Uber much: When I book a driver can I add a note about the drive thru test?


----------



## Princess KP

Juventus said:


> I'm 15-22 out of Toronto.  Booked shoppers antigen test for 3 days before (but you don't need to book), and going to Uber/taxi for Walgreens test (I think you can book a few days before...do they take walk ups (drive thru)?) or testing by old town (testing LLC: a more expensive PCR test but it's my back up.
> 
> I don't Uber much: When I book a driver can I add a note about the drive thru test?


I fly out of Toronto on the 22nd. Hope those that are travelling at the beginning of August come back and share their experiences. 
Did you have to pay for the Antigen test at Shoppers when you booked it? 

With Uber, I don't think you can add a note. My concern with Uber was getting a driver that may not be comfortable with taking us to get tested for Covid and we would then have to scramble to find someone else. I was going to either get a taxi from outside our hotel so I can explain what we are doing or rent a car. I have a car reserved but pickup is from the Hilton near DS and it's expensive - $106 for the day. 
Testing LLC will also be my backup.


----------



## Susan2771

Juventus said:


> I'm 15-22 out of Toronto.  Booked shoppers antigen test for 3 days before (but you don't need to book), and going to Uber/taxi for Walgreens test (I think you can book a few days before...do they take walk ups (drive thru)?) or testing by old town (testing LLC: a more expensive PCR test but it's my back up.
> 
> I don't Uber much: When I book a driver can I add a note about the drive thru test?


At the Shoppers my parents are going to, they did have to book an appointment.  They are only going to process 1 client an hour who needs the antigen test.  My parents had to book separate appointments.  Best to check with your local pharmacist how they are processing patients.


----------



## Susan2771

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Hey guys - had a busy few days, just catching up on the news… with today’s announcement that the USA land border will be closed to non essential travel until at least Aug 21 - nothing changed crossing by air correct? I keep seeing headlines saying USA border still closed to non essential travel, but it’s just land border still? We are supposed to fly Aug 15 Toronto to Orlando round trip.


We are still flying out from Toronto on August 6th to Florida.  Nothing changed with the US welcoming Canadians by air


----------



## Juventus

Susan2771 said:


> At the Shoppers my parents are going to, they did have to book an appointment.  They are only going to process 1 client an hour who needs the antigen test.  My parents had to book separate appointments.  Best to check with your local pharmacist how they are processing patients.


I did not pay when booking at shoppers.  They said I didn't even need to book...but I did anyways.  I'm in Windsor.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I just wanted to share this form. My coworker is flying to Dallas from Pearson on Saturday but with Delta and they sent him this attestation form to fill out in order to fly. 

https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/Fillable-Attestation-English-p.pdf


----------



## KNovacovschi

Also for those planning to test at MCO they are no longer doing testing.


----------



## TropicalDIS

KNovacovschi said:


> Also for those planning to test at MCO they are no longer doing testing.



Are you sure about that? They are still taking appointments online for booking tests at MCO.


----------



## Juventus

KNovacovschi said:


> I just wanted to share this form. My coworker is flying to Dallas from Pearson on Saturday but with Delta and they sent him this attestation form to fill out in order to fly.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/Fillable-Attestation-English-p.pdf


Anyone know if WestJet has a attestation form too?


----------



## bookbabe626

Juventus said:


> Anyone know if WestJet has a attestation form too?



The one posted above is a standard form that you need to fill out to accompany your test results to fly to the States.  Doesn’t vary by airline.


----------



## CanucksRock

TropicalDIS said:


> Are you sure about that? They are still taking appointments online for booking tests at MCO.



Another case of confusion  with the closure of the vaccination clinic perhaps? Covid testing still available at MCO.


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

So, to fly to the States you don't actually have to provide a document that proves you had a negative test, you just have to attest to it?  I was thinking I would have to go to Shoppers to do the rapid test to have some kind of documentation but I have rapid test here at my work and I am the facilitator for it, I could just give myself a test and as long as it is negative I can attest to it?  3 trips planned in the coming months, 1 will be Porter to Boston, West Jet to Vegas and then hopefully Southwest to Florida for Feb but it could be Air Canada depending on the border.


----------



## Chip#1

Eeyore's the Best said:


> So, to fly to the States you don't actually have to provide a document that proves you had a negative test, you just have to attest to it?  I was thinking I would have to go to Shoppers to do the rapid test to have some kind of documentation but I have rapid test here at my work and I am the facilitator for it, I could just give myself a test and as long as it is negative I can attest to it?  3 trips planned in the coming months, 1 will be Porter to Boston, West Jet to Vegas and then hopefully Southwest to Florida for Feb but it could be Air Canada depending on the border.


Unfortunately no you need both. The email I had from Delta stated 'Please still plan to bring a paper or digital copy of  your negative test result to present prior to boarding. And, don't forget to complete and sign your attestation form.'


----------



## Sue M

bookbabe626 said:


> The one posted above is a standard form that you need to fill out to accompany your test results to fly to the States.  Doesn’t vary by airline.


Yes, I think I downloaded our form from the US govt site. Alaska Airline had a link to it I think.

How many days ahead does can you book your Covid test at Walgreens?
I went on web site and you have to fill out forms and questions before you get to booking. Also do you have to make an account?  What does that do?  It did say no acct was needed.


----------



## Juventus

When I tried, it looks like about 3 days in advance.


----------



## tlcdoula

I know it is 72 hours maximum time before to test but is that time from when you board your flight or when you land?  I think I have been reading to much info that it is all becoming a big blur.

Found it!!! 72 hours before scheduled departure...


----------



## Blue Belle Ballerina

Are all Shoppers doing the rapid tests now or just in the GTA?  Like a previous poster, I was just going to do a self swab at work (healthcare) but i read the results myself so wouldn't have an official document.


----------



## cslittle999

tlcdoula said:


> I know it is 72 hours maximum time before to test but is that time from when you board your flight or when you land?  I think I have been reading to much info that it is all becoming a big blur.



https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/t...-travellers-coming-into-canada#getting-tested
If you're driving to land border crossing, you must take a test in the United States within 72 hours of your planned entry into Canada.

If you're flying to Canada, you must take a test within 72 hours of the scheduled departure time of your flight to Canada. Airlines will refuse boarding to travellers who are unable to provide a valid molecular test result.

If you have a connecting flight:
the test must be conducted within 72 hours of the scheduled departure time of your last direct flight to Canada
you may need to schedule the test in your transit city


----------



## BlancheNeige7

Blue Belle Ballerina said:


> Are all Shoppers doing the rapid tests now or just in the GTA?  Like a previous poster, I was just going to do a self swab at work (healthcare) but i read the results myself so wouldn't have an official document.


It is available in Ottawa.  Here is the link : https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/testing/antigen-screening


----------



## bookbabe626

We just did a Shoppers antigen test yesterday for our flight to Orlando on Friday.  Took about 15 min, results are paper only (no digital).  It’s an official looking document though, with one of those labels like the ones that come with a prescription stuck on it.  If I don’t post a follow up on Friday morning, the test worked to get us on our flight…


----------



## Sue M

We’re getting the Antigen test a few hours before flight Saturday at YVR. $129
sure wish Shoppers here had the $40 antigen test.


----------



## PalmettoPath

Susan2771 said:


> We are still flying out from Toronto on August 6th to Florida.  Nothing changed with the US welcoming Canadians by air


We are right behind you on August 7.


----------



## PalmettoPath

KNovacovschi said:


> I just wanted to share this form. My coworker is flying to Dallas from Pearson on Saturday but with Delta and they sent him this attestation form to fill out in order to fly.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/Fillable-Attestation-English-p.pdf


Yes. Air Canada is the same. They sent us an email last weekend saying to download and complete the form to speed up the airport process (which we have done).


----------



## PalmettoPath

Juventus said:


> Anyone know if WestJet has a attestation form too?


It is a US requirement, not airline specific. Filling it out in advance will speed up your airport experience a little.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> We’re getting the Antigen test a few hours before flight Saturday at YVR. $129
> sure wish Shoppers here had the $40 antigen test.


Me too! I am so happy to report that I’ve found a testing site in Prince George that has the rapid antigen test for the same price as YVR though. It’s still not as nice as $40 would be but way cheaper than I had found on previous searches!


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Me too! I am so happy to report that I’ve found a testing site in Prince George that has the rapid antigen test for the same price as YVR though. It’s still not as nice as $40 would be but way cheaper than I had found on previous searches!


Excellent!  I wish we had the $40 test here too!  Did you feel the Alaska quake?


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Excellent!  I wish we had the $40 test here too!  Did you feel the Alaska quake?


I didn't! It was a big one though! Are you all ready for your trip? You fly out Saturday right?


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> I didn't! It was a big one though! Are you all ready for your trip? You fly out Saturday right?


Yes we do!  I’m packed (or over-packed) pretty much. Just have to put shoes and toiletries in.  Have our tests booked at 2:00, flight to SeaTac is at 5:40 I wanted to give plenty of time for test results. New territory, don’t know what to expect. Or how long it will take to get thru security and customs.  Then we have a 3 hr layover at SeaTac.  Looks like dinner at Seatac!


----------



## KNovacovschi

PalmettoPath said:


> Yes. Air Canada is the same. They sent us an email last weekend saying to download and complete the form to speed up the airport process (which we have done).



Good to know, thank you. It does make sense though since it’s not an airline specific thing, that’s why I shared it.


----------



## bookbabe626

Here at the airport, which is a ghost town in the US departures area.  No lines to speak of.  No one checked our test results until I asked the WJ gate agent about it when she was doing the passport check for the online check in people.  Very different from June trip on AC where it was all checked in line as we were waiting to go through security.

Adding a pic of the whole day’s departures, explaining why it’s so deserted…


----------



## HumblePie

bookbabe626 said:


> Here at the airport, which is a ghost town in the US departures area.  No lines to speak of.  No one checked our test results until I asked the WJ gate agent about it when she was doing the passport check for the online check in people.  Very different from June trip on AC where it was all checked in line as we were waiting to go through security.
> 
> Adding a pic of the whole day’s departures, explaining why it’s so deserted…
> View attachment 593311



Is that at Pearson?? 

Have a great trip!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Good luck to everyone traveling this week.  Once at your destination, try to forget about the return part so you can enjoy your days.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Yes we do!  I’m packed (or over-packed) pretty much. Just have to put shoes and toiletries in.  Have our tests booked at 2:00, flight to SeaTac is at 5:40 I wanted to give plenty of time for test results. New territory, don’t know what to expect. Or how long it will take to get thru security and customs.  Then we have a 3 hr layover at SeaTac.  Looks like dinner at Seatac!


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Have a wonderful trip!


When do you leave?  Not long after me I think. Did you find testing for return home?  Walgreens?  Where are you staying?


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> When do you leave?  Not long after me I think. Did you find testing for return home?  Walgreens?  Where are you staying?


We fly out August 26th, and will be having our pre departure test on the 25th since we're spending the night in Prince George anyway.  Doing 4 days in San Diego and then DH is coming home while DD13 and I spend a few days at DLR.  We're just staying at the Courtyard by Marriott in SD and the Desert Inn and Suites in Anaheim.  I got an amazing rate at the Desert Inn which will help offset the cost of testing.  I haven't nailed down return testing but we plan to visit a CVS and Walgreen's when we get there to inquire what we actually need to do.  DH will have to test earlier than us since he's coming home sooner. Worst case scenario, we fork out the higher cost of the rapid testing at City Hall.


----------



## tlcdoula

Sue M said:


> Yes we do!  I’m packed (or over-packed) pretty much. Just have to put shoes and toiletries in.  Have our tests booked at 2:00, flight to SeaTac is at 5:40 I wanted to give plenty of time for test results. New territory, don’t know what to expect. Or how long it will take to get thru security and customs.  Then we have a 3 hr layover at SeaTac.  Looks like dinner at Seatac!


Have a safe trip and have fun!!!


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> We fly out August 26th, and will be having our pre departure test on the 25th since we're spending the night in Prince George anyway.  Doing 4 days in San Diego and then DH is coming home while DD13 and I spend a few days at DLR.  We're just staying at the Courtyard by Marriott in SD and the Desert Inn and Suites in Anaheim.  I got an amazing rate at the Desert Inn which will help offset the cost of testing.  I haven't nailed down return testing but we plan to visit a CVS and Walgreen's when we get there to inquire what we actually need to do.  DH will have to test earlier than us since he's coming home sooner. Worst case scenario, we fork out the higher cost of the rapid testing at City Hall.


Desert Inn is a great location!  We stay a block away at The Anaheim Hotel. It has Pizza Press - highly recommend strolling down for a pizza. So good!


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Desert Inn is a great location!  We stay a block away at The Anaheim Hotel. It has Pizza Press - highly recommend strolling down for a pizza. So good!


Sounds great we’ll have to try it! We always stay on S. Harbor but have never tried Pizza Press. This is our second stay at the Desert Inn and while it’s not my first choice, the price was too good to pass up!


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> Sounds great we’ll have to try it! We always stay on S. Harbor but have never tried Pizza Press. This is our second stay at the Desert Inn and while it’s not my first choice, the price was too good to pass up!


Love having the short walk to the parks!  S. Harbor is great. Pizza Press is just a block away on corner of S. Harbor and Disney Way. At traffic light. It’s across from the hotel with bar on roof lol.


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> Yes we do!  I’m packed (or over-packed) pretty much. Just have to put shoes and toiletries in.  Have our tests booked at 2:00, flight to SeaTac is at 5:40 I wanted to give plenty of time for test results. New territory, don’t know what to expect. Or how long it will take to get thru security and customs.  Then we have a 3 hr layover at SeaTac.  Looks like dinner at Seatac!


Safe travels!! Cannot wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bookbabe626 said:


> Here at the airport, which is a ghost town in the US departures area.  No lines to speak of.  No one checked our test results until I asked the WJ gate agent about it when she was doing the passport check for the online check in people.  Very different from June trip on AC where it was all checked in line as we were waiting to go through security.
> 
> Adding a pic of the whole day’s departures, explaining why it’s so deserted…
> View attachment 593311


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Sue M

At YVR now. It’s also a ghost town.  COVID test was quick. Got results in 20 min. 
Hardly anyone going thru security. Only 1 lane open. And we were only ones going thru customs! I wish I could have taken a pic! Not many shops open. Saw only 2. No food open. 
Didnt have to get here so early! 
Guess not many of us travelling into US. 
Ha!  Custom agent and I were lamenting about no Trader Joes or Costco shopping


----------



## bcwife76

Sue M said:


> At YVR now. It’s also a ghost town.  COVID test was quick. Got results in 20 min.
> Hardly anyone going thru security. Only 1 lane open. And we were only ones going thru customs! I wish I could have taken a pic! Not many shops open. Saw only 2. No food open.
> Didnt have to get here so early!
> Guess not many of us travelling into US.
> Ha!  Custom agent and I were lamenting about no Trader Joes or Costco shopping


Wow. 4pm on a Saturday and a ghost town at YVR  We're flying domestically for Punta Cana (YVR to YYZ then PUJ) so I'll make sure we will arrive at the airport having eaten (since our flight is at 10:45pm!) Safe travels!!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Sue M said:


> At YVR now. It’s also a ghost town.  COVID test was quick. Got results in 20 min.
> Hardly anyone going thru security. Only 1 lane open. And we were only ones going thru customs! I wish I could have taken a pic! Not many shops open. Saw only 2. No food open.
> Didnt have to get here so early!
> Guess not many of us travelling into US.
> Ha!  Custom agent and I were lamenting about no Trader Joes or Costco shopping


Wow you’re off already!
So my husband asked me yesterday how long before we leave - and I said 3 weeks then I’m like... no...uhmm.. 2 weeks from Sunday? 
I better get organizing and slowly packing. I’m waiting til it’s a few days out and we are 
going for our covid test to tell DS12. 
Hope nothing changes. 
Did you get a rapid antigen test done?
Keep us posted if you can.
Wishing you a magical holiday! 


bcwife76 said:


> bcwife76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. 4pm on a Saturday and a ghost town at YVR  We're flying domestically for Punta Cana (YVR to YYZ then PUJ) so I'll make sure we will arrive at the airport having eaten (since our flight is at 10:45pm!) Safe travels!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m so glad to hear you are going to Punta Cana! Are both daughters coming? When do you guys leave? I know you were so stressed after your Mexico plans fell through.
> We figured if something happens to our Disney world plans, we might be booking Caribbean or Mexico at the last minute.
> Keep us posted too if you can, how does testing on work with Punta Cana? Have an amazing, relaxing holiday!
Click to expand...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bcwife76 said:


> Wow. 4pm on a Saturday and a ghost town at YVR  We're flying domestically for Punta Cana (YVR to YYZ then PUJ) so I'll make sure we will arrive at the airport having eaten (since our flight is at 10:45pm!) Safe travels!!


Which resort did you decide on?


----------



## bcwife76

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Wow you’re off already!
> So my husband asked me yesterday how long before we leave - and I said 3 weeks then I’m like... no...uhmm.. 2 weeks from Sunday?
> I better get organizing and slowly packing. I’m waiting til it’s a few days out and we are
> going for our covid test to tell DS12.
> Hope nothing changes.
> Did you get a rapid antigen test done?
> Keep us posted if you can.
> Wishing you a magical holiday!


Funny, the quoting didn't actually get all your response to mine. Anyway, yes we are taking both our girls to Punta Cana, our oldest is now fully vaccinated and our youngest, gosh she is SO good about keeping her mask on. Covid cases are exploding in Cancun right now and the Dominican seems to be taking Covid so much more seriously than Mexico. They have a much lower daily case count and all their hotel workers are vaccinated. Up until a few weeks ago you needed a negative test to enter the Dominican, this is no longer the case. There is 'random' testing at the airport when you arrive but if you show proof of vaccination or a negative covid test you won't be pulled aside even for a random test. I figure since DD10 is the only one unvaxxed her chances of being pulled aside are very, very slim. At the hotel, they have their own medical center set up and offer both the antigen tests (for US guests returning home) and the PCR test ($90US/person) for those of us entering countries that require us.
In the unlikely *knockonwood* event that someone tests positive, the hotel puts us up for a 14 day quarantine at no extra cost, all the food and drinks (but no alcohol) will be included plus a daily visit from a doctor. We are really looking forward to this trip!! Will definitely report back upon our return. We leave August 13th.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Which resort did you decide on?


Dreams Royal Beach!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bcwife76 I would feel very confident at that resort with those policies!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bcwife76 said:


> Funny, the quoting didn't actually get all your response to mine. Anyway, yes we are taking both our girls to Punta Cana, our oldest is now fully vaccinated and our youngest, gosh she is SO good about keeping her mask on. Covid cases are exploding in Cancun right now and the Dominican seems to be taking Covid so much more seriously than Mexico. They have a much lower daily case count and all their hotel workers are vaccinated. Up until a few weeks ago you needed a negative test to enter the Dominican, this is no longer the case. There is 'random' testing at the airport when you arrive but if you show proof of vaccination or a negative covid test you won't be pulled aside even for a random test. I figure since DD10 is the only one unvaxxed her chances of being pulled aside are very, very slim. At the hotel, they have their own medical center set up and offer both the antigen tests (for US guests returning home) and the PCR test ($90US/person) for those of us entering countries that require us.
> In the unlikely *knockonwood* event that someone tests positive, the hotel puts us up for a 14 day quarantine at no extra cost, all the food and drinks (but no alcohol) will be included plus a daily visit from a doctor. We are really looking forward to this trip!! Will definitely report back upon our return. We leave August 13th.
> 
> 
> Dreams Royal Beach!


Sounds amazing! 
The cost of the PCR test is reasonable, obviously the free one would be better, but I was reading a lot of the resorts in Mexico are charging $150-$200 usd a person. You leave 2 days before us!


----------



## bookbabe626

HumblePie said:


> Is that at Pearson??
> 
> Have a great trip!



Yup.  Pearson terminal three.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bookbabe626 said:


> Yup.  Pearson terminal three.


Have an amazing time!
Did you use the Shoppers rapid antigen test this time?


----------



## bcwife76

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Sounds amazing!
> The cost of the PCR test is reasonable, obviously the free one would be better, but I was reading a lot of the resorts in Mexico are charging $150-$200 usd a person. You leave 2 days before us!


Yes the resort we were originally booked for in Mexico was charging $150/pp for PCR tests. I joined the FB group for this resort in the DR and from very recent posts and photos it seems that mask wearing, social distancing and general sanitization etc are being strictly enforced which is making feel even better about our choice.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bcwife76 said:


> Yes the resort we were originally booked for in Mexico was charging $150/pp for PCR tests. I joined the FB group for this resort in the DR and from very recent posts and photos it seems that mask wearing, social distancing and general sanitization etc are being strictly enforced which is making feel even better about our choice.


Mask wearing indoors?


----------



## bcwife76

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Mask wearing indoors?


Yes in the lobby area and at all the restaurants.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'd be okay with that.  You will be outside from 8am-6pm anyways!


----------



## bcwife76

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'd be okay with that.  You will be outside from 8am-6pm anyways!


Exactly! We have no issues abiding by any of their policies and I appreciate that they are still able to offer a full experience at the resort while doing it safely. Honestly, the whole kerfuffle with our Cancun trip was a blessing in disguise. Paying through the nose for more airfare not withstanding


----------



## matterhornyodeller

Sue M said:


> At YVR now. It’s also a ghost town.  COVID test was quick. Got results in 20 min.
> Hardly anyone going thru security. Only 1 lane open. And we were only ones going thru customs! I wish I could have taken a pic! Not many shops open. Saw only 2. No food open.
> Didnt have to get here so early!
> Guess not many of us travelling into US.
> Ha!  Custom agent and I were lamenting about no Trader Joes or Costco shopping



OMG so happy to hear this - flying out to YVR to DLR on Aug 13.  I feel weird telling the customs agent we are going to Disneyland, like it's wrong? Do they care?  Also where are you getting tested coming home? This is the last piece of my puzzle.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> Wow. 4pm on a Saturday and a ghost town at YVR  We're flying domestically for Punta Cana (YVR to YYZ then PUJ) so I'll make sure we will arrive at the airport having eaten (since our flight is at 10:45pm!) Safe travels!!


Yes, you definitely won’t find food at YVR!


----------



## Sue M

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Wow you’re off already!
> So my husband asked me yesterday how long before we leave - and I said 3 weeks then I’m like... no...uhmm.. 2 weeks from Sunday?
> I better get organizing and slowly packing. I’m waiting til it’s a few days out and we are
> going for our covid test to tell DS12.
> Hope nothing changes.
> Did you get a rapid antigen test done?
> Keep us posted if you can.
> Wishing you a magical holiday!


Yes, we got the rapid Antigen test at YVR. $129, got our results in under 30 min. 

Got in this morning, flight landed at 6:10 ish. Room wasn’t ready so left luggage with Bell service and had breakfast at food court.  Then headed to MK. First off had to wait in really long queue for Guest Services to activate our Canadian tickets. Because they aren’t sold anymore it took a really long time to find them. Guest Service guy was very nice but he had to get higher up to do it.

Finally got into park by 10ish. Did Tomorrow land. Buzz, Carousel of Progress, People Mover and Ariel. Not gonna lie, I miss FP!   Room ready email so left park by 2, pooped.  Go


----------



## bookbabe626

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Have an amazing time!
> Did you use the Shoppers rapid antigen test this time?



Yes…very easy.  Booking the appt took longer than the test


----------



## Laura_2222

I just got my negative antigen result for Thursday, looks like my trip to Disneyland is a go! Not sure if anyone else on here will be flying out of Regina, but if you are Haztech at the airport was super easy. I booked in advance but I was the only one there anyway and had my results by phone in 20 minutes with the email confirmation following shortly after that.


----------



## 22Tink

Laura_2222 said:


> I just got my negative antigen result for Thursday, looks like my trip to Disneyland is a go! Not sure if anyone else on here will be flying out of Regina, but if you are Haztech at the airport was super easy. I booked in advance but I was the only one there anyway and had my results by phone in 20 minutes with the email confirmation following shortly after that.


So exciting, have a great trip! We’re headed to Disneyland in a few weeks so I’ll be curious to see how your pre-departure testing goes to come home. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Laura_2222

22Tink said:


> So exciting, have a great trip! We’re headed to Disneyland in a few weeks so I’ll be curious to see how your pre-departure testing goes to come home. Please keep us posted!


I'll absolutely update after I go through the testing there! Expect a post sometime on Wednesday or Thursday next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just found this article stating US will likely only accept fully vaccinated Internationals, pretty much like every country on the planet right now:

https://news.paxeditions.com/news/buzz/us-require-foreign-visitors-be-fully-vaccinated-report


----------



## bcwife76

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just found this article stating US will likely only accept fully vaccinated Internationals, pretty much like every country on the planet right now:
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/buzz/us-require-foreign-visitors-be-fully-vaccinated-report


Which is funny considering CDNs have been able to fly into the US this entire time. He better not get "funny" with AZ and mixed doses


----------



## CJK

bcwife76 said:


> He better not get "funny" with AZ and mixed doses


Exactly!!! I'm worried.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well if he goes by the CDC guidelines, that will likely happen.


----------



## bcwife76

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well if he goes by the CDC guidelines, that will likely happen.


I haven't checked the CDC website recently but there used to be a post script with an asterisk saying they recognize AZ as a valid vaccine eventhough it's not approved in the US because it's been approved by the WHO.


----------



## ellbell

bcwife76 said:


> Which is funny considering CDNs have been able to fly into the US this entire time. He better not get "funny" with AZ and mixed doses


I'm not sure exactly how they plan to implement this since from the beginning they have been dead set against a vaccine passport.  Florida has outright banned them making it almost impossible for floridians to travel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bcwife76 said:


> I haven't checked the CDC website recently but there used to be a post script with an asterisk saying they recognize AZ as a valid vaccine eventhough it's not approved in the US because it's been approved by the WHO.



If you have had two doses of AZ. CDC does not approve of mixed AZ with mRNA or mixed mRNA except in some situations:

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/covid-19-vaccine-travel-1.6122633


----------



## bcwife76

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If you have had two doses of AZ. CDC does not approve of mixed AZ with mRNA or mixed mRNA except in some situations:
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/covid-19-vaccine-travel-1.6122633


Maybe I'm being naive but I just don't see the US denying entry to millions of Canadians and people in the EU who received AZ as their first dose and an mRNA as their second dose. Our own PM recieved mixed doses. Angela Merkel received mixed doses. Does that mean they won't be able to go to Washington DC to meet with Biden? Canada is the US biggest trading partner, why would he risk alienating so many citizens of this country? I just don't see it happening (cruise ship issues aside).


----------



## 2Lunds

bcwife76 said:


> Maybe I'm being naive but I just don't see the US denying entry to millions of Canadians and people in the EU who received AZ as their first dose and an mRNA as their second dose. Our own PM recieved mixed doses. Angela Merkel received mixed doses. Does that mean they won't be able to go to Washington DC to meet with Biden? Canada is the US biggest trading partner, why would he risk alienating so many citizens of this country? I just don't see it happening (cruise ship issues aside).


I think it's going to work out eventually, they're just taking their sweet time with the announcements, which just fuels frustration and (negative) speculation


----------



## bcwife76

2Lunds said:


> I think it's going to work out eventually, they're just taking their sweet time with the announcements, which just fuels frustration and (negative) speculation


haha true enough!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021...-covid-19-vaccine-for-most-travelers-official
Appears to be a fairly sure thing now, the US will eventually requiring proof vaccination to enter.

I wonder if it will be for some countries or all of them, including Canada


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

I’m hoping soon we no longer have to test to come back if fully vaccinated. An American can drive into Canada showing vaccine proof, but no one can fly in without a test? Crazy.


----------



## Inga

we head to Hawaii (Aulani) in Feb 2022…fingers crossed they’ll be done away with the pre-travel Covid testing by then (we are double vaxxed)- we can’t even get it in NS, closest Hawaii-approved testing is in NB!


----------



## ellbell

Lollipop's Mom said:


> I’m hoping soon we no longer have to test to come back if fully vaccinated. An American can drive into Canada showing vaccine proof, but no one can fly in without a test? Crazy.


Everyone has to show test results whether flying or driving into Canada. Most will ALSO have to show vaccine status or choose to to avoid testing upon arrival.


----------



## damo

ellbell said:


> Everyone has to show test results whether flying or driving into Canada. Most will ALSO have to show vaccine status or choose to to avoid testing upon arrival.



Yup, Americans have to show proof of a negative test taken up to 72 hours before arriving at the border.


----------



## bcwife76

Inga said:


> we head to Hawaii (Aulani) in Feb 2022…fingers crossed they’ll be done away with the pre-travel Covid testing by then (we are double vaxxed)- we can’t even get it in NS, closest Hawaii-approved testing is in NB!


We are headed back to Aulani in mid March and also hoping the testing is gone (in both directions!)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Tomorrow starts the returns of US flights out of YHZ (Halifax). 

My SIL is a travel agent and she told me all of the winter charter flights are loaded into the system for the Caribbean. Crossing our fingers that in six months everything settles down.

I am 90% sure we are canceling our Nov/Dec trip as my parents are not confident to travel to Orlando. The whole point of the trip is to see the Holidays at Disney with them, so whatever they decide, really.

Hoping I can convince them to do an AI in February as my mom turns 70!


----------



## SirDuff

Ugh.  So, I arrived into Canada on Friday.  Easy Peasy.  I'm fully vaccinated so I'm exempt from day 8 test and quarantine.

HOWEVER, I still get the ArriveCan notifications and emails that I need to report on my quarantine status and that I face penalties of fines and/or imprisonment if I don't. If you look at the help section, it says to ignore if you are fully vaccinated, but still stresses me out.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

SirDuff said:


> Ugh.  So, I arrived into Canada on Friday.  Easy Peasy.  I'm fully vaccinated so I'm exempt from day 8 test and quarantine.
> 
> HOWEVER, I still get the ArriveCan notifications and emails that I need to report on my quarantine status and that I face penalties of fines and/or imprisonment if I don't. If you look at the help section, it says to ignore if you are fully vaccinated, but still stresses me out.


Welcome back, so happy to hear it went smoothly!
I heard about the notifications, they should really try to figure this out so people don’t receive these notifications.
One guy (was on the news as he took it to the media of course) even got visits from the police checking to make sure he’s at home. You just have to tell them you are exempt but come on.


----------



## 2Lunds

damo said:


> Yup, Americans have to show proof of a negative test taken up to 72 hours before arriving at the border.


Meanwhile, they can get tested cheaply at just about any pharmacy, and here in MB I'm looking at a price equivalent to 3 nights at a moderate for tests for a pair of us.  I really hope if they're planning to keep testing requirements for fully vaccinated travelers, that more affordable options crop up here.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

2Lunds said:


> Meanwhile, they can get tested cheaply at just about any pharmacy, and here in MB I'm looking at a price equivalent to 3 nights at a moderate for tests for a pair of us.  I really hope if they're planning to keep testing requirements for fully vaccinated travelers, that more affordable options crop up here.


Isn't Manitoba one of the places you can get the $40 shoppers drug mart antigen test? Thats all you need to go down to USA. Its only in Ontario and Manitoba so far.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Oops sorry its ON and AB 
https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/testing


----------



## 2Lunds

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Oops sorry its ON and AB
> https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/testing


Bingo.


----------



## zebsterama

According to the Canadian government website it says:


*“When and where to get a negative pre-entry test result*
If you're flying to Canada, you must take a test within 72 hours of the scheduled departure time of your flight to Canada. Airlines will refuse boarding to travellers who are unable to provide a valid molecular test result.”

We are going to WDW at the end of August.

Originally our plan was to get our Walgreens NAAT test closer to 48 hours prior to our flight.

Now with the surge, I’m thinking I want to get it closer to 72 hours, to lessen the chances of a positive outcome.

Question, if I get a negative test 72 hours prior to my scheduled departure time, and then there’s a change of the departure time (on the day of the flight) that pushes me outside of the 72 hours, am I allowed on the flight?

Anyone know?

If I read the rule “literally” I think yes, but I may be wrong, and do I really want to chance it??

Hence my query.

Thanks!


----------



## BlancheNeige7

zebsterama said:


> According to the Canadian government website it says:
> 
> 
> *“When and where to get a negative pre-entry test result*
> If you're flying to Canada, you must take a test within 72 hours of the scheduled departure time of your flight to Canada. Airlines will refuse boarding to travellers who are unable to provide a valid molecular test result.”
> 
> We are going to WDW at the end of August.
> 
> Originally our plan was to get our Walgreens NAAT test closer to 48 hours prior to our flight.
> 
> Now with the surge, I’m thinking I want to get it closer to 72 hours, to lessen the chances of a positive outcome.
> 
> Question, if I get a negative test 72 hours prior to my scheduled departure time, and then there’s a change of the departure time (on the day of the flight) that pushes me outside of the 72 hours, am I allowed on the flight?
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> If I read the rule “literally” I think yes, but I may be wrong, and do I really want to chance it??
> 
> Hence my query.
> 
> Thanks!


Air Canada told me the test would be valid if I take it 72h before the scheduled flight, even if there was a last minute change (after the 72h).


----------



## bcwife76

So I just read a post by a popular travel blogger (known as The Points Guy) who flew from Chicago to Toronto yesterday. Due to a weather delay his flight did not depart until 4 hours after his scheduled departure time. This put his Covid test outside of the 72 hour window and it was NOT a problem. So yes it goes by "scheduled" departure, if your flight is delayed you will still be fine.


----------



## tlcdoula

bcwife76 said:


> So I just read a post by a popular travel blogger (known as The Points Guy) who flew from Chicago to Toronto yesterday. Due to a weather delay his flight did not depart until 4 hours after his scheduled departure time. This put his Covid test outside of the 72 hour window and it was NOT a problem. So yes it goes by "scheduled" departure, if your flight is delayed you will still be fine.


That is good to know.  All the timing of tests and the changes or cancellation of flights i pushing us towards driving down to California if the fall if borders are open and cases are not horrible


----------



## zebsterama

BlancheNeige7 said:


> Air Canada told me the test would be valid if I take it 72h before the scheduled flight, even if there was a last minute change (after the 72h).





bcwife76 said:


> So I just read a post by a popular travel blogger (known as The Points Guy) who flew from Chicago to Toronto yesterday. Due to a weather delay his flight did not depart until 4 hours after his scheduled departure time. This put his Covid test outside of the 72 hour window and it was NOT a problem. So yes it goes by "scheduled" departure, if your flight is delayed you will still be fine.



Thank you both very much for your responses! That's quite helpful.

For those using Walgreens for a NAAT test. Here's what I'm finding.

1. Your ability to choose a test date is down from 3 to 2 days - but in truth, it's really just 1 day --- because getting a test scheduled the day-of (i.e. the same day) is not really available.

2. The website booking times seem to refresh at 10pm. So for example. If your plan is get a NAAT test on a Wednesday, my suggestion ... log into your Walgreens account at 10:01pm on the Monday - that's when Wednesday refreshes.

I can't guarantee this is correct, but based on what I'm seeing/testing (no pun intended  ) - it seems to check out.

Hope this helps somebody.

Cheers


----------



## zebsterama

zebsterama said:


> Thank you both very much for your responses! That's quite helpful.
> 
> For those using Walgreens for a NAAT test. Here's what I'm finding.
> 
> 1. Your ability to choose a test date is down from 3 to 2 days - but in truth, it's really just 1 day --- because getting a test scheduled the day-of (i.e. the same day) is not really available.
> 
> 2. The website booking times seem to refresh at 10pm. So for example. If your plan is get a NAAT test on a Wednesday, my suggestion ... log into your Walgreens account at 10:01pm on the Monday - that's when Wednesday refreshes.
> 
> I can't guarantee this is correct, but based on what I'm seeing/testing (no pun intended  ) - it seems to check out.
> 
> Hope this helps somebody.
> 
> Cheers



It appears things at Walgreens have changed once again ... it looks like the lead time to book a test has in fact increased by a day.

The refresh of 10pm seems to be the same, but the lead time has increased by 1 day, so 3 days in total. This is the experience I'm seeing now.

Keeping with the same example above, if Wednesday is your desired testing date, log in/book your appointment on the Sunday (i.e. not the Monday).

You may want to double check / do a test run or two, I'd say a week before you leave Canada ... because the booking timeline behavior/rules of the website have changed a few times over the last month.

Good luck!


----------



## Tanooki

zebsterama said:


> It appears things at Walgreens have changed once again ... it looks like the lead time to book a test has in fact increased by a day.
> 
> The refresh of 10pm seems to be the same, but the lead time has increased by 1 day, so 3 days in total. This is the experience I'm seeing now.
> 
> Keeping with the same example above, if Wednesday is your desired testing date, log in/book your appointment on the Sunday (i.e. not the Monday).
> 
> You may want to double check / do a test run or two, I'd say a week before you leave Canada ... because the booking timeline behavior/rules of the website have changed a few times over the last month.
> 
> Good luck!


This is what we are experiencing right now as well. We were able to book appointments for tomorrow morning on Tuesday night.


----------



## accm

Did you guys see this? It was just posted on CBC. Sounds like you'll need to provide proof of vaccine to board a plane/train. Curious as to what the rules will be for the under 12 group who can't be vaccinated. My assumption is that it'll depend on the parents vaccine status, but will be interesting to see. No timeline has been announced yet.

"Starting soon, all commercial air travellers and passengers on interprovincial trains and large marine vessels with overnight accommodations (such as cruise ships) will have to be vaccinated, Alghabra said. "

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/federal-government-mandatory-vaccinations-1.6140131


----------



## wdwmom3

accm said:


> Did you guys see this? It was just posted on CBC. Sounds like you'll need to provide proof of vaccine to board a plane/train. Curious as to what the rules will be for the under 12 group who can't be vaccinated. My assumption is that it'll depend on the parents vaccine status, but will be interesting to see. No timeline has been announced yet.
> 
> "Starting soon, all commercial air travellers and passengers on interprovincial trains and large marine vessels with overnight accommodations (such as cruise ships) will have to be vaccinated, Alghabra said. "
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/federal-government-mandatory-vaccinations-1.6140131



Just read that.  I’m sure this won’t include kids under 12, and will allow for some sort of exemption for those that can’t get vaccinated.  They are also making it madetory for anyone working in the federal public service.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Likely, the under 12's will just have to do test(s) if parents are vaxxed.


----------



## 2Lunds

accm said:


> Did you guys see this? It was just posted on CBC. Sounds like you'll need to provide proof of vaccine to board a plane/train. Curious as to what the rules will be for the under 12 group who can't be vaccinated. My assumption is that it'll depend on the parents vaccine status, but will be interesting to see. No timeline has been announced yet.
> 
> "Starting soon, all commercial air travellers and passengers on interprovincial trains and large marine vessels with overnight accommodations (such as cruise ships) will have to be vaccinated, Alghabra said. "
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/federal-government-mandatory-vaccinations-1.6140131


I wonder how this will apply to US airlines operating in Canada?  (asking for a friend who has Delta/WestJet codeshare flight booked for Jan 2022 )


----------



## wdwmom3

2Lunds said:


> I wonder how this will apply to US airlines operating in Canada?  (asking for a friend who has Delta/WestJet codeshare flight booked for Jan 2022 )



I would expect any airline operating in Canada would have to follow the rules.  Just make sure you are vaccinated and it’s not an issue.


----------



## 2Lunds

wdwmom3 said:


> I would expect any airline operating in Canada would have to follow the rules.  Just make sure you are vaccinated and it’s not an issue.


Oh don't worry - I'm SUPER vaccinated


----------



## ottawamom

I applaud the move to require vaccinations to fly or use train travel in the country. We've got to do something to slow Covid down. This may get a few fence sitters the incentive they need to get it done.


----------



## accm

ottawamom said:


> I applaud the move to require vaccinations to fly or use train travel in the country. We've got to do something to slow Covid down. This may get a few fence sitters the incentive they need to get it done.


I think this is a great move, and wish they had done something for national travel sooner.


----------



## wdwmom3

accm said:


> I think this is a great move, and wish they had done something for national travel sooner.



I think they had to wait until everyone had the chance to get fully vaccinated.


----------



## bcwife76

Well today is the day. Tonight we fly out to Toronto and then get on a place to Punta Cana in the morning. We have a 3 hour connection in YYZ which I think will be fine even if the flight is delayed for some reason (we only have to go through security again). But I've heard nightmare reports of landing in YYZ over the past couple of weeks if you are International or US and we only have a 2hr 35min connection on the way back for our flight to Vancouver. I'm being realistic and telling my family to pack some things in the carry on bags incase we have to spend the night in TO and be rebooked for the next day   And to think, I thought I only needed to worry about the return PCR test or the incoming Tropical Storm  It's going to be an adventure!


----------



## wdwmom3

bcwife76 said:


> Well today is the day. Tonight we fly out to Toronto and then get on a place to Punta Cana in the morning. We have a 3 hour connection in YYZ which I think will be fine even if the flight is delayed for some reason (we only have to go through security again). But I've heard nightmare reports of landing in YYZ over the past couple of weeks if you are International or US and we only have a 2hr 35min connection on the way back for our flight to Vancouver. I'm being realistic and telling my family to pack some things in the carry on bags incase we have to spend the night in TO and be rebooked for the next day   And to think, I thought I only needed to worry about the return PCR test or the incoming Tropical Storm  It's going to be an adventure!



Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Carolynleanne

accm said:


> Did you guys see this? It was just posted on CBC. Sounds like you'll need to provide proof of vaccine to board a plane/train. Curious as to what the rules will be for the under 12 group who can't be vaccinated. My assumption is that it'll depend on the parents vaccine status, but will be interesting to see. No timeline has been announced yet.
> 
> "Starting soon, all commercial air travellers and passengers on interprovincial trains and large marine vessels with overnight accommodations (such as cruise ships) will have to be vaccinated, Alghabra said. "
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/federal-government-mandatory-vaccinations-1.6140131


End of October.


----------



## 22Tink

ottawamom said:


> I applaud the move to require vaccinations to fly or use train travel in the country. We've got to do something to slow Covid down. This may get a few fence sitters the incentive they need to get it done.


Me too. I think it’s a great move.


----------



## 22Tink

bcwife76 said:


> Well today is the day. Tonight we fly out to Toronto and then get on a place to Punta Cana in the morning. We have a 3 hour connection in YYZ which I think will be fine even if the flight is delayed for some reason (we only have to go through security again). But I've heard nightmare reports of landing in YYZ over the past couple of weeks if you are International or US and we only have a 2hr 35min connection on the way back for our flight to Vancouver. I'm being realistic and telling my family to pack some things in the carry on bags incase we have to spend the night in TO and be rebooked for the next day   And to think, I thought I only needed to worry about the return PCR test or the incoming Tropical Storm  It's going to be an adventure!


Have a great trip!


----------



## Frozen2014

22Tink said:


> Me too. I think it’s a great move.


Ditto...and will certainly make me feel a bit more comfortable flying knowing others around me are vaccinated too.


----------



## SirDuff

bcwife76 said:


> Well today is the day. Tonight we fly out to Toronto and then get on a place to Punta Cana in the morning. We have a 3 hour connection in YYZ which I think will be fine even if the flight is delayed for some reason (we only have to go through security again). But I've heard nightmare reports of landing in YYZ over the past couple of weeks if you are International or US and we only have a 2hr 35min connection on the way back for our flight to Vancouver. I'm being realistic and telling my family to pack some things in the carry on bags incase we have to spend the night in TO and be rebooked for the next day   And to think, I thought I only needed to worry about the return PCR test or the incoming Tropical Storm  It's going to be an adventure!



From plane door exit to airport exit took me about 50 minutes last Thursday.  And that included having to delay with delayed luggage (luckily I got a text telling me that my luggage was delayed, so I didn't have to wait at the carousel).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bcwife76 Have an amazing vacation!


----------



## accm

wdwmom3 said:


> I think they had to wait until everyone had the chance to get fully vaccinated.


Oh, absolutely, but they could’ve said people had to get a test before boarding those flights, like they do for international flights.
Regardless, hopefully this is another incentive to get more people to get their shot


----------



## 2Lunds

I've expressed this in other threads, but I really hope this is the first step towards ending the testing requirements.  There's just no way the average person can really plan to travel if they face the possibility of cancelling/rebooking/extending trips due to positive tests either departing or returning.  Once everyone is vaccinated, breakthrough infections are mild and manageable, and we can move on with life


----------



## trompettecon

ellbell said:


> I think the requirement for testing to go to the states will end soon.  Unfortunately I don't think our government is using actual science to make decisions and will keep testing for quite some time


I don't think we should get tested on the way to the US. On our way back is another story with what is going on right now...


----------



## White Cat

trompettecon said:


> I don't think we should get tested on the way to the US. On our way back is another story with what is going on right now...


I think those in the USA would like to see Canadians and any others tested. Just as Canadians would those entering.


----------



## pigletto

Edited because I realized I was responding to a post from months ago .


----------



## ellbell

trompettecon said:


> I don't think we should get tested on the way to the US. On our way back is another story with what is going on right now...


Considering I posted that I think in early June and how much has changed I'm not even sure what context I posted it in.  I don't think it's relevent regardless in the ever changing situation we are currently in.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

2Lunds said:


> I've expressed this in other threads, but I really hope this is the first step towards ending the testing requirements.  There's just no way the average person can really plan to travel if they face the possibility of cancelling/rebooking/extending trips due to positive tests either departing or returning.  Once everyone is vaccinated, breakthrough infections are mild and manageable, and we can move on with life



In the article below, Westjet is quoted saying the following:

https://news.paxeditions.com/news/a...come-mandatory-vaccinations-airline-employees
_"The WestJet Group said it will adhere to the requirement for *domestic travellers* to be fully-vaccinated or tested prior to departure. 

The airline group is also advocating that rapid-antigen testing is an acceptable, accessible and affordable alternative for unvaccinated travellers."_

I bolded domestic as that would only eliminate the departure testing for within Canada.  On second thought, is that even a thing in Canada? We talk so much about international travel, I have no idea what the rules are within our own country! lol


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> In the article below, Westjet is quoted saying the following:
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/a...come-mandatory-vaccinations-airline-employees
> _"The WestJet Group said it will adhere to the requirement for *domestic travellers* to be fully-vaccinated or tested prior to departure.
> 
> The airline group is also advocating that rapid-antigen testing is an acceptable, accessible and affordable alternative for unvaccinated travellers."_
> 
> I bolded domestic as that would only eliminate the departure testing for within Canada.  On second thought, is that even a thing in Canada? We talk so much about international travel, I have no idea what the rules are within our own country! lol


They currently do a temperature check and you do a self declaration that asks if you feel sick or have had contact with a confirmed case etc when you check in at the airport. You aren’t tested and they don’t currently ask about vaccines.
Also if you are found to have symptoms or a fever you cannot board your flight or any other Canadian flight for 14 days.


----------



## ronandannette

accm said:


> Did you guys see this? It was just posted on CBC. Sounds like you'll need to provide proof of vaccine to board a plane/train. Curious as to what the rules will be for the under 12 group who can't be vaccinated. My assumption is that it'll depend on the parents vaccine status, but will be interesting to see. No timeline has been announced yet.
> 
> *"Starting soon, all commercial air travellers and passengers on interprovincial trains and large marine vessels with overnight accommodations (such as cruise ships) will have to be vaccinated,* Alghabra said. "
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/federal-government-mandatory-vaccinations-1.6140131


Our entire household is fully vaccinated and I think everyone should be vaccinated, however this is a very drastic action and I don't approve.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> In the article below, Westjet is quoted saying the following:
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/a...come-mandatory-vaccinations-airline-employees
> _"The WestJet Group said it will adhere to the requirement for *domestic travellers* to be fully-vaccinated or tested prior to departure.
> 
> The airline group is also advocating that rapid-antigen testing is an acceptable, accessible and affordable alternative for unvaccinated travellers."_
> 
> I bolded domestic as that would only eliminate the departure testing for within Canada.  On second thought, is that even a thing in Canada? We talk so much about international travel, I have no idea what the rules are within our own country! lol


What we need to watch for in domestic travel is what the protocols are for where we are headed. I'm travelling from Ontario to Newfoundland in a month. I need to fill out Travel Form before I go giving details of my vaccination status. It will be done online shortly. I confirmed with Halifax (layovers both going and coming), but I do not have to do their Safe Check-in form if I am not leaving the secured area.


----------



## ellbell

Removed as I did not want to break forum rules on discussionof covid policies.


----------



## ronandannette

ellbell said:


> Removed as I did not want to break forum rules on discussionof covid policies.


OK. It's hard to know where those lines are drawn in some of these threads.


----------



## ellbell

ronandannette said:


> OK. It's hard to know where those lines are drawn in some of these threads.


I only removed my response.  Your comment is still there


----------



## KNovacovschi

accm said:


> Did you guys see this? It was just posted on CBC. Sounds like you'll need to provide proof of vaccine to board a plane/train. Curious as to what the rules will be for the under 12 group who can't be vaccinated. My assumption is that it'll depend on the parents vaccine status, but will be interesting to see. No timeline has been announced yet.
> 
> "Starting soon, all commercial air travellers and passengers on interprovincial trains and large marine vessels with overnight accommodations (such as cruise ships) will have to be vaccinated, Alghabra said. "
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/federal-government-mandatory-vaccinations-1.6140131



This is for Federal workers not regular people.


----------



## damo

KNovacovschi said:


> This is for Federal workers not regular people.



From your article... "Starting soon, all commercial air travellers and passengers on interprovincial trains and large marine vessels with overnight accommodations (such as cruise ships) will have to be vaccinated, Alghabra said. He said accommodations will be made for "those few who are unable to be vaccinated," such as testing and screening."


----------



## badiggio

KNovacovschi said:


> This is for Federal workers not regular people.


Maybe I'm wrong,but,I think you're mixing up 2 different stories;1 if you work for the federal gov't and 1 if you're anyone travelling.This doesn't only apply to federal workers who are travelling.


----------



## ronandannette

KNovacovschi said:


> This is for Federal workers not regular people.


It is most definitely for all people, not just Canadian citizens - anybody wanting to travel by plane, train or cruise ship on departures originating in Canada.


----------



## ellbell

KNovacovschi said:


> This is for Federal workers not regular people.


Thanks for thinking us public servants aren't regular people.  This does apply to all federal workers but also everyone travelling or working in federally regulated modes of transportation such as airplane, plane and cruises.


----------



## 2Lunds

trompettecon said:


> I don't think we should get tested on the way to the US. On our way back is another story with what is going on right now...





White Cat said:


> I think those in the USA would like to see Canadians and any others tested. Just as Canadians would those entering.


I don't disagree with you from a health and safety standpoint, however, on a practical level, leisure travel is still shut down for as long as testing requirements stand.  

Realistically, who can book travel knowing they may have to either cancel their trip or extend their trip by 14 days, with only 72 hrs notice?  Cancellation policies are fairly flexible right now, but who knows how long that will last?  The majority of travelers will not be able to afford to factor in these additional costs, and likely don't have the flexibility with their work/family lives to even consider this 

I'm not saying we should drop testing right now while Delta is raging, but in order for international leisure travel to become "a thing" again down the line, we'll have to eventually.


----------



## ronandannette

2Lunds said:


> I don't disagree with you from a health and safety standpoint, however, on a practical level, *leisure travel is still shut down for as long as testing requirements stand. *
> 
> *Realistically, who can book travel knowing they may have to either cancel their trip or extend their trip by 14 days, with only 72 hrs notice? * Cancellation policies are fairly flexible right now, but who knows how long that will last? The majority of travelers will not be able to afford to factor in these additional costs, and likely don't have the flexibility with their work/family lives to even consider this
> 
> I'm not saying we should drop testing right now while Delta is raging, but in order for international leisure travel to become "a thing" again down the line, we'll have to eventually.


No it isn't, lots of people are doing it, including those right here on these boards. Many were ready to go as quickly as the (dumb) hotel quarantine requirements were lifted and the airlines were permitted to fly again to sun destinations. It may not be realistic for you (or me; we're not going abroad in 2021) but lots of people are making it work.


----------



## 2Lunds

ronandannette said:


> No it isn't, lots of people are doing it, including those right here on these boards. Many were ready to go as quickly as the (dumb) hotel quarantine requirements were lifted and the airlines were permitted to fly again to sun destinations. It may not be realistic for you (or me; we're not going abroad in 2021) but lots of people are making it work.


They must have very, very deep pockets then.


----------



## ronandannette

2Lunds said:


> They must have very, very deep pockets then.


  I guess that's relative. I see you're already participating in other threads on this board where many, many posters are planning travel - ask some of them.


----------



## 2Lunds

ronandannette said:


> I guess that's relative. I see you're already participating in other threads on this board where many, many posters are planning travel - ask some of them.


Thanks so much for taking the time to check into my posts.


----------



## ronandannette

2Lunds said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to check into my posts.


I'm in the same threads.


----------



## ellbell

2Lunds said:


> They must have very, very deep pockets then.


I definitely don't have very deep pockets at all but I'm going in 11 days.  I'm not worried about testing positive here.  I work from home. On the way back I'm flying from Orlando to Buffalo and testing that day.  If I don't have my results when I landI'll rent a cheap room until I do and then I'm taking a car service across the border home. The only extra I may have to pay is a couple nights in a room to wait for results.


----------



## KNovacovschi

badiggio said:


> Maybe I'm wrong,but,I think you're mixing up 2 different stories;1 if you work for the federal gov't and 1 if you're anyone travelling.This doesn't only apply to federal workers who are travelling.



Maybe. Thank you for correcting me. I didn’t mean to offend people with my statement.


----------



## ronandannette

KNovacovschi said:


> Maybe. Thank you for correcting me. I didn’t mean to offend people with my statement.


I think it's easy to mix it up since there were two announcements - one about mandating vaccines for federal employees and the other about vaccines being required for passage on federally-regulated transport (planes, trains and sea vessels).


----------



## White Cat

2Lunds said:


> I don't disagree with you from a health and safety standpoint, however, on a practical level, leisure travel is still shut down for as long as testing requirements stand.
> 
> Realistically, who can book travel knowing they may have to either cancel their trip or extend their trip by 14 days, with only 72 hrs notice?  Cancellation policies are fairly flexible right now, but who knows how long that will last?  The majority of travelers will not be able to afford to factor in these additional costs, and likely don't have the flexibility with their work/family lives to even consider this
> 
> I'm not saying we should drop testing right now while Delta is raging, but in order for international leisure travel to become "a thing" again down the line, we'll have to eventually.


We have traveled back and forth from Ontario to Florida during this entire pandemic. It hasn’t been hard to do coming to the US. And going to Canada you just play the silly game.


----------



## bcwife76

Hey all, checking in from Punta Cana! Just to give you a brief update. Flight on Friday night from Vancouver to Toronto (red eye) was uneventful. Flying with Air Canada, NO temperature checks. Pearson was a disaster. Going from domestic to international we were stopped at one point for a Q14?? No we did not have this, staff would NOT tell us what this was, just directed us to a long line that never moved. It was 6:30am (3:30 our time) and we were tired and annoyed. Finally they told everyone in line just go to your gate, they will tell you what to do. No one at our gate. No food open but Starbucks so waited in another long line. When gate opened we got in line only to be told yeah, you're fine. Then told to line up AGAIN if you didn't have a Q14. What in the world? Turns out it was the QR code you need (health form) to enter the DR. We had it already but many did not so over 100 people had to download the app. Boarding the plane was chaos. I'm sorry but YVR is a well oiled machine compared to the cluster that was YYZ. Our flight took off two hours late. Customs in DR was over an hour, it was HOT and NO social distancing  A lovely porter helped us with our luggage, got us through the airport and to our transfer. Sigh. Finally we arrived at the hotel about 3 hours later than we thought we would. Room was ready and we hit the pool!! Anyway, that's travel during a pandemic . A doctor is coming to our room Thursday morning to administer our PCR tests. We have an all day beach excursion booked for Wednesday and a monkey habitat for Thursday afternoon.


----------



## 22Tink

bcwife76 said:


> Hey all, checking in from Punta Cana! Just to give you a brief update. Flight on Friday night from Vancouver to Toronto (red eye) was uneventful. Flying with Air Canada, NO temperature checks. Pearson was a disaster. Going from domestic to international we were stopped at one point for a Q14?? No we did not have this, staff would NOT tell us what this was, just directed us to a long line that never moved. It was 6:30am (3:30 our time) and we were tired and annoyed. Finally they told everyone in line just go to your gate, they will tell you what to do. No one at our gate. No food open but Starbucks so waited in another long line. When gate opened we got in line only to be told yeah, you're fine. Then told to line up AGAIN if you didn't have a Q14. What in the world? Turns out it was the QR code you need (health form) to enter the DR. We had it already but many did not so over 100 people had to download the app. Boarding the plane was chaos. I'm sorry but YVR is a well oiled machine compared to the cluster that was YYZ. Our flight took off two hours late. Customs in DR was over an hour, it was HOT and NO social distancing  A lovely porter helped us with our luggage, got us through the airport and to our transfer. Sigh. Finally we arrived at the hotel about 3 hours later than we thought we would. Room was ready and we hit the pool!! Anyway, that's travel during a pandemic . A doctor is coming to our room Thursday morning to administer our PCR tests. We have an all day beach excursion booked for Wednesday and a monkey habitat for Thursday afternoon.


Oh my goodness that sounds awful! I'm glad to hear you finally arrived safely. Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## hdrolfe

bcwife76 said:


> Hey all, checking in from Punta Cana! Just to give you a brief update. Flight on Friday night from Vancouver to Toronto (red eye) was uneventful. Flying with Air Canada, NO temperature checks. Pearson was a disaster. Going from domestic to international we were stopped at one point for a Q14?? No we did not have this, staff would NOT tell us what this was, just directed us to a long line that never moved. It was 6:30am (3:30 our time) and we were tired and annoyed. Finally they told everyone in line just go to your gate, they will tell you what to do. No one at our gate. No food open but Starbucks so waited in another long line. When gate opened we got in line only to be told yeah, you're fine. Then told to line up AGAIN if you didn't have a Q14. What in the world? Turns out it was the QR code you need (health form) to enter the DR. We had it already but many did not so over 100 people had to download the app. Boarding the plane was chaos. I'm sorry but YVR is a well oiled machine compared to the cluster that was YYZ. Our flight took off two hours late. Customs in DR was over an hour, it was HOT and NO social distancing  A lovely porter helped us with our luggage, got us through the airport and to our transfer. Sigh. Finally we arrived at the hotel about 3 hours later than we thought we would. Room was ready and we hit the pool!! Anyway, that's travel during a pandemic . A doctor is coming to our room Thursday morning to administer our PCR tests. We have an all day beach excursion booked for Wednesday and a monkey habitat for Thursday afternoon.



Glad you made it! Sorry the travel day was so disorganized. Hopefully they get it together before you return. I have been looking at Punta Cana for winter so please let me know (or everyone, whatever works lol) how the excursions go. And if you enjoy the resort. I am looking at a few that my kiddo would like (waterslides... apparently not having those would be too boring! he's so silly) but always up to investigate other options. I am hoping when we are able to go that we'll be able to fly direct from Ottawa but who knows.


----------



## damo

We't got friends who just brought Delta back from Florida.  Their 72 hour test was negative but the wife's arrival test was positive.   Husband's test was positive a couple of days later.   Both were fully vaccinated.

They weren't vacationing at WDW but were at their vacation home and did lots of unmasked partying while they were there.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@damo, wow. And just like that, this is how it happens.  Hopefully both of your friends are doing well health wise / symptoms.


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @damo, wow. And just like that, this is how it happens.  Hopefully both of your friends are doing well health wise / symptoms.



Yup, it is the perfect example of how it sneaks in.  Wife was pretty much asymptomatic.  Husband was hit harder with flu like symptoms.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> We't got friends who just brought Delta back from Florida.  Their 72 hour test was negative but the wife's arrival test was positive.   Husband's test was positive a couple of days later.   Both were fully vaccinated.
> 
> They weren't vacationing at WDW but were at their vacation home and did lots of unmasked partying while they were there.


Well let that be a lesson for everyone here who thinks the testing is overkill or not useful .

* edited because why bother?


----------



## ronandannette

bcwife76 said:


> Hey all, checking in from Punta Cana! Just to give you a brief update. Flight on Friday night from Vancouver to Toronto (red eye) was uneventful. Flying with Air Canada, NO temperature checks. Pearson was a disaster. Going from domestic to international we were stopped at one point for a Q14?? No we did not have this, staff would NOT tell us what this was, just directed us to a long line that never moved. It was 6:30am (3:30 our time) and we were tired and annoyed. Finally they told everyone in line just go to your gate, they will tell you what to do. No one at our gate. No food open but Starbucks so waited in another long line. When gate opened we got in line only to be told yeah, you're fine. Then told to line up AGAIN if you didn't have a Q14. What in the world? Turns out it was the QR code you need (health form) to enter the DR. We had it already but many did not so over 100 people had to download the app. Boarding the plane was chaos. I'm sorry but YVR is a well oiled machine compared to the cluster that was YYZ. Our flight took off two hours late. Customs in DR was over an hour, it was HOT and NO social distancing  A lovely porter helped us with our luggage, got us through the airport and to our transfer. Sigh. Finally we arrived at the hotel about 3 hours later than we thought we would. Room was ready and we hit the pool!! Anyway, that's travel during a pandemic . A doctor is coming to our room Thursday morning to administer our PCR tests. We have an all day beach excursion booked for Wednesday and a monkey habitat for Thursday afternoon.


Please do tell us more about the Dominican. After never-saying-never to another AI vacation, it’s looking unlikely that we’ll be cruising anytime soon. I’ve been checking out options in the Caribbean and it seems like the DR offers the most choices given that both Mexico and Cuba are a hard NO. I’d love to hear how it goes.


----------



## Alexsandra

I thought the borders are still closed for Canadians entering the U.S. How are people flying to WDW? Am I missing something?


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

ellbell said:


> I definitely don't have very deep pockets at all but I'm going in 11 days.  I'm not worried about testing positive here.  I work from home. On the way back I'm flying from Orlando to Buffalo and testing that day.  If I don't have my results when I landI'll rent a cheap room until I do and then I'm taking a car service across the border home. The only extra I may have to pay is a couple nights in a room to wait for results.



Where are you planning to do your test in Buffalo? I'm planning to do the same in October on my way back from Vegas.  I'm torn between trying to get a free test at Walgreens or just paying to the money to do the PCR at the airport.


----------



## SirDuff

Alexsandra said:


> I thought the borders are still closed for Canadians entering the U.S. How are people flying to WDW? Am I missing something?



Only driving into the US is a problem.  Canadians (living in Canada) have never had a problem flying into the US.


----------



## ellbell

Eeyore's the Best said:


> Where are you planning to do your test in Buffalo? I'm planning to do the same in October on my way back from Vegas.  I'm torn between trying to get a free test at Walgreens or just paying to the money to do the PCR at the airport.


I'm not I'm doing my test in Orlando at Walgreens the day I fly back and then waiting in Buffalo for the results.


----------



## Alexsandra

SirDuff said:


> Only driving into the US is a problem.  Canadians (living in Canada) have never had a problem flying into the US.


Oh good to know.
Thanks


----------



## bcwife76

I will say that mask wearing here (Punta Cana) is not as prevalent as I was led to believe. I'm glad the resort is at low capacity. We are still wearing masks when we enter a restaurant until we sit down and wear it when we go up to the buffet (they serve you). Hoping our excursions are not too people and will wear masks if needed (they are mandatory on transportation). Sanitizer is mandatory before entering a restaurant as well


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bcwife76 said:


> Hey all, checking in from Punta Cana! Just to give you a brief update. Flight on Friday night from Vancouver to Toronto (red eye) was uneventful. Flying with Air Canada, NO temperature checks. Pearson was a disaster. Going from domestic to international we were stopped at one point for a Q14?? No we did not have this, staff would NOT tell us what this was, just directed us to a long line that never moved. It was 6:30am (3:30 our time) and we were tired and annoyed. Finally they told everyone in line just go to your gate, they will tell you what to do. No one at our gate. No food open but Starbucks so waited in another long line. When gate opened we got in line only to be told yeah, you're fine. Then told to line up AGAIN if you didn't have a Q14. What in the world? Turns out it was the QR code you need (health form) to enter the DR. We had it already but many did not so over 100 people had to download the app. Boarding the plane was chaos. I'm sorry but YVR is a well oiled machine compared to the cluster that was YYZ. Our flight took off two hours late. Customs in DR was over an hour, it was HOT and NO social distancing  A lovely porter helped us with our luggage, got us through the airport and to our transfer. Sigh. Finally we arrived at the hotel about 3 hours later than we thought we would. Room was ready and we hit the pool!! Anyway, that's travel during a pandemic . A doctor is coming to our room Thursday morning to administer our PCR tests. We have an all day beach excursion booked for Wednesday and a monkey habitat for Thursday afternoon.


You made it!!!  That is a crazy story, and I know I would have been frustrated by all of that.  I hope you have a great remainder of your trip.  Enjoy that glorious sunshine, sand and water!!!


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

bcwife76 said:


> I will say that mask wearing here (Punta Cana) is not as prevalent as I was led to believe. I'm glad the resort is at low capacity. We are still wearing masks when we enter a restaurant until we sit down and wear it when we go up to the buffet (they serve you). Hoping our excursions are not too people and will wear masks if needed (they are mandatory on transportation). Sanitizer is mandatory before entering a restaurant as well
> 
> Do you have to pay for the PCR test that you need to come back home and if so how much is it?


----------



## hdrolfe

bcwife76 said:


> Funny, the quoting didn't actually get all your response to mine. Anyway, yes we are taking both our girls to Punta Cana, our oldest is now fully vaccinated and our youngest, gosh she is SO good about keeping her mask on. Covid cases are exploding in Cancun right now and the Dominican seems to be taking Covid so much more seriously than Mexico. They have a much lower daily case count and all their hotel workers are vaccinated. Up until a few weeks ago you needed a negative test to enter the Dominican, this is no longer the case. There is 'random' testing at the airport when you arrive but if you show proof of vaccination or a negative covid test you won't be pulled aside even for a random test. I figure since DD10 is the only one unvaxxed her chances of being pulled aside are very, very slim. At the hotel, they have their own medical center set up and offer both the antigen tests (for US guests returning home) and the PCR test ($90US/person) for those of us entering countries that require us.
> In the unlikely *knockonwood* event that someone tests positive, the hotel puts us up for a 14 day quarantine at no extra cost, all the food and drinks (but no alcohol) will be included plus a daily visit from a doctor. We are really looking forward to this trip!! Will definitely report back upon our return. We leave August 13th.
> 
> 
> Dreams Royal Beach!



Above is where she posted about the testing. I highlighted in red the part about the testing (saved because I am hoping to go on a trip and wanted to remember the prices, not stalking )


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

hdrolfe said:


> Above is where she posted about the testing. I highlighted in red the part about the testing (saved because I am hoping to go on a trip and wanted to remember the prices, not stalking )


Thank you   I missed this post....


----------



## Chickinvic

White Cat said:


> We have traveled back and forth from Ontario to Florida during this entire pandemic. It hasn’t been hard to do coming to the US. And going to Canada you just play the silly game.



The "silly game" of precautions to hopefully avoid spreading a highly infectious virus?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I thought I would post this here since we have a member in the DR right now.

Transat has compiled a list of resort testing prices:

https://www.airtransat.com/en-CA/tr...762.838241684.1628809938-548507816.1628346729
Something to start with, but these resorts could have changed their policies / pricing since this was compiled.


----------



## zebsterama

Hi everyone - question please.

I just got my antigen test results from Shoppers --- all good on that front.
I also have my attestation / CDC form filled out.

We are flying Air Canada (not sure if that makes a difference). Direct flight: Toronto/YYZ to Orlando/MCO.

When we go to the airport, are we supposed to download the information to an app or website, or do we just present the forms at check in, and US immigration?

Thanks!


----------



## Tanooki

zebsterama said:


> Hi everyone - question please.
> 
> I just got my antigen test results from Shoppers --- all good on that front.
> I also have my attestation / CDC form filled out.
> 
> We are flying Air Canada (not sure if that makes a difference). Direct flight: Toronto/YYZ to Orlando/MCO.
> 
> When we go to the airport, are we supposed to download the information to an app or website, or do we just present the forms at check in, and US immigration?
> 
> Thanks!


I don’t know if it’s the case  for your flight but we got an e-mail from Air Canada asking us to upload our test result after checking in online. We still had to show it (we printed them for easier access) as well as the attestation at the airport. There was nothing to upload on the US site. We are coming back home on Saturday and it doesn’t look like we’ll be able to upload our results as my husband and son went back last weekend and they had to show copies.


----------



## tlcdoula

Anyone who has flow from YVR lately how has it been?


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just found this article stating US will likely only accept fully vaccinated Internationals, pretty much like every country on the planet right now:
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/buzz/us-require-foreign-visitors-be-fully-vaccinated-report


Except they don’t even recognize a mix of RNA vaccines.


----------



## Sue M

tlcdoula said:


> Anyone who has flow from YVR lately how has it been?


Like a ghost town. When we flew out there were maybe 5 people and us going through security and Customs was empty when we walked in!  The officer was waving and calling out to us as I stood there looking for where to go. 
No food places open. Only some Hudson News places. I’m glad I had my coffee at home! 
I had my test done at the airport, very quick.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Like a ghost town. When we flew out there were maybe 5 people and us going through security and Customs was empty when we walked in!  The officer was waving and calling out to us as I stood there looking for where to go.
> No food places open. Only some Hudson News places. I’m glad I had my coffee at home!
> I had my test done at the airport, very quick.


No food or coffee places at all? Guess I'd better pack us some snacks! We usually fly out of Prince George early and eat breakfast at YVR during our layover.


----------



## tlcdoula

Sue M said:


> Like a ghost town. When we flew out there were maybe 5 people and us going through security and Customs was empty when we walked in!  The officer was waving and calling out to us as I stood there looking for where to go.
> No food places open. Only some Hudson News places. I’m glad I had my coffee at home!
> I had my test done at the airport, very quick.



Thank you!!  I def will have to pack some snacks for hubby to snack on before the flight.  
How did you feel on the plane? I am a little worried about having someone next to us as there is only myself and hubby going.  He is leaning towards us booking business class so only there won't be anyone right next to us but it is a huge price diff and the air is circulated throughout so is it any safer..   all these questions going around in my head.


----------



## Chickinvic

22Tink said:


> No food or coffee places at all? Guess I'd better pack us some snacks! We usually fly out of Prince George early and eat breakfast at YVR during our layover.



The last time I flew out of YVR (May 31, 2020) it was eerie. Nothing much open at all. I just spent hours walking around trying to kill time between my flights lol.


----------



## 22Tink

Chickinvic said:


> The last time I flew out of YVR (May 31, 2020) it was eerie. Nothing much open at all. I just spent hours walking around trying to kill time between my flights lol.


Oh boy! I’m actually willing to give up my Starbucks if it means low crowds at the airport lol!


----------



## spewey

Sue M said:


> Except they don’t even recognize a mix of RNA vaccines.


The CDC *does *recognize the mixing of MRNA vaccines -albeit with a vague reference to "exceptional circumstances" which seems to refer mostly to availability, but in practice RNA mixing has not resulted in any issues in the US.

They specifically note that the efficacy of mixing a viral vector with an MRNA is unknown, although there is at least one study that suggests the result of this is a stronger immune response.


----------



## hdrolfe

spewey said:


> The CDC *does *recognize the mixing of MRNA vaccines -albeit with a vague reference to "exceptional circumstances" which seems to refer mostly to availability, but in practice RNA mixing has not resulted in any issues in the US.
> 
> They specifically note that the efficacy of mixing a viral vector with an MRNA is unknown, although there is at least one study that suggests the result of this is a stronger immune response.



And even more frustrating, I've seen letters back from the CDC saying
"If you received the first dose of an FDA-authorized COVID-19 vaccine that requires two doses, you do not need to restart the vaccine series in the United States. Get your second dose of the same vaccine as close to the recommended time as possible.

I*f you end up receiving doses of two different COVID-19 vaccines, then you are considered fully immunized and don't need any additional vaccinations.*"

But the cruise lines don't seem to care. Doubt the US will clarify it any time soon.


----------



## Sue M

22Tink said:


> No food or coffee places at all? Guess I'd better pack us some snacks! We usually fly out of Prince George early and eat breakfast at YVR during our layover.


Nothing was open. But we had an 8:30 am flight. Usually some food places were open in the past early, like Timmy’s, Starbucks. But only think open was Hudson’s. They had some pre-packaged food.  I don’t know if some places opened up later, but I wouldn’t count on it.  Very few flights were going out. Probably not enough business for them to open. I’d pack snacks or sandwiches.


----------



## 22Tink

Sue M said:


> Nothing was open. But we had an 8:30 am flight. Usually some food places were open in the past early, like Timmy’s, Starbucks. But only think open was Hudson’s. They had some pre-packaged food.  I don’t know if some places opened up later, but I wouldn’t count on it.  Very few flights were going out. Probably not enough business for them to open. I’d pack snacks or sandwiches.


Good to know, thanks for the info. We land at 8:20am and have a 2.5 hour layover so I'll make sure to have some snacks so DH doesn't get hangry.


----------



## toesmom

International travel - my parents are traveling to Germany by Air Canada next weekend, both vaccinated. Can anyone help me understand what are the covid testing requirements for them for flight and entry to Germany?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sue M

tlcdoula said:


> Thank you!!  I def will have to pack some snacks for hubby to snack on before the flight.
> How did you feel on the plane? I am a little worried about having someone next to us as there is only myself and hubby going.  He is leaning towards us booking business class so only there won't be anyone right next to us but it is a huge price diff and the air is circulated throughout so is it any safer..   all these questions going around in my head.


I was ok with it my daughter & I had 2 seats and other person had window.  The planes have good circulation and hepa filters, and we were masked. I would rather not sit next to a stranger but it was ok. First was totally booked up and price was ridiculous. So I sucked it up in premium economy.  On the way back I sat in regular coach section.  Wasn’t worth paid upgrade for premium seats. Usually I get free upgrades if there’s seats left 24 hr before flight, but they’re totally booked up these days.  
I spent my money better getting a day pass for the lounge! We had a 3 hr layover in SeaTac going and 4 hrs returning. 



spewey said:


> The CDC *does *recognize the mixing of MRNA vaccines -albeit with a vague reference to "exceptional circumstances" which seems to refer mostly to availability, but in practice RNA mixing has not resulted in any issues in the US.
> 
> They specifically note that the efficacy of mixing a viral vector with an MRNA is unknown, although there is at least one study that suggests the result of this is a stronger immune response.





hdrolfe said:


> And even more frustrating, I've seen letters back from the CDC saying
> "If you received the first dose of an FDA-authorized COVID-19 vaccine that requires two doses, you do not need to restart the vaccine series in the United States. Get your second dose of the same vaccine as close to the recommended time as possible.
> 
> I*f you end up receiving doses of two different COVID-19 vaccines, then you are considered fully immunized and don't need any additional vaccinations.*"
> 
> But the cruise lines don't seem to care. Doubt the US will clarify it any time soon.



Its really confusing to me. I’ve read (can’t remember where) that US didn’t recognize any mixed dose. Not AZ, AZ & RNA, or different RNA vaccines.  Maybe it was the cruise ships.


----------



## Sue M

toesmom said:


> International travel - my parents are traveling to Germany by Air Canada next weekend, both vaccinated. Can anyone help me understand what are the covid testing requirements for them for flight and entry to Germany?  Thanks in advance.


https://canada.diplo.de/ca-en/consular-services/-/2369946This link has the info you need.  It looks like you just need to show proof of vaccinations, dates, type, etc. Testing is waived for fully vaccinated people.


----------



## bababear_50

toesmom said:


> International travel - my parents are traveling to Germany by Air Canada next weekend, both vaccinated. Can anyone help me understand what are the covid testing requirements for them for flight and entry to Germany?  Thanks in advance.



Hi 
maybe this will help

https://canada.diplo.de/ca-en/consular-services/-/2369946
Hugs
Mel


----------



## toesmom

thank you, strange that no negative covid test required to board the flight. I appreciate the link


----------



## BlancheNeige7

Had our return flight from LAX to YYZ (Pearson) today.  I have been sitting in the plane in Toronto for about 50 minutes!  Seems they deplane connecting flights, but other have to wait.  The flight attendant told us it would take about an hour to let the first group of 50 passengers through starting with First class then moving to passengers at the back of the plane. About 10 minutes or so per group.  Apparently it has taken up to 3hours.   Seems it has to do with the fact that it takes about 10x the time to process each passenger....

Anyhow... bring snacks and book seats as far up as possible!  Hope they let me off
  The poor flight attendants... lots of displeased people.

Update : It took us 2h30 from gate to exit.  No one even looked at our ArriveCan app... only vaccine papers.


----------



## bcwife76

Just another quick check in from Punta Cana..our last full day  Boy it went by quickly!! Had our Covid tests done yesterday (Thursday) morning at 8:30 and got the results back this evening (they were actually processed at 10pm last night ). NEGATIVE times 4!! Now we are just filling out the ArrCan app (huge thunderstorm tonight!). Wish us luck for our connecting flight to Vancouver through Toronto  Don't be surprised if my next update is from the Sheraton Gateway because we missed our connection


----------



## bcwife76

At breakfast now and our flight to Toronto has been delayed by over an hour. Think we can kiss our connection goodbye.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

bcwife76 said:


> At breakfast now and our flight to Toronto has been delayed by over an hour. Think we can kiss our connection goodbye.


It took us about 2h30 from gate to exit in Toronto yesterday.  Thankfully for your family, you should be out the plane first because of the connection.  Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## SirDuff

To add another data point…

Flew out of YYZ to the US yesterday.   Baggage drop off was easy and we were able to access the NEXUS lane for security which only had about 5 people in front of us (note that that this is currently just a « by-pass » and isn’t acting like a normal TSA pre-check lane, so you still have to take-off shoes and remove liquids and electronics).  Just as we got into the security line, they halted things because CBP was so backed up.  Halt lasted about 30 minutes.  Once we started up again, things moved swiftly.  Because we have NEXUS, we skipped the long line at CBP and were through that in minutes.

The AC lounge is closed (the ones in domestic and international are open), but most of the food options seemed open (though often limited in selection).

We look off late because they had to remove passenger luggage (I assume because people didn’t have the right paperwork).  

The FA did enforce masks (the man sitting in front of me had his under his nose and the FA made it clear that it had to be lifted up and kept up).


----------



## bcwife76

BlancheNeige7 said:


> It took us about 2h30 from gate to exit in Toronto yesterday.  Thankfully for your family, you should be out the plane first because of the connection.  Good luck and safe travels!


So how would that work? They just call all the people with a connection to say you get off now but everyone else stays? How do they verify you have a connection?  I honestly have no hope of getting it, we will have 1hr and 15 minutes at the most (unless our plane to Vancouver is delayed) and we still need to go through customs, our 10yr old will need to be tested for Covid again (I think?) Get our luggage and recheck it then go to our gate. I think if we can get that all done successfully I will buy a lottery ticket


----------



## badiggio

bcwife76 said:


> So how would that work? They just call all the people with a connection to say you get off now but everyone else stays? How do they verify you have a connection?  I honestly have no hope of getting it, we will have 1hr and 15 minutes at the most (unless our plane to Vancouver is delayed) and we still need to go through customs, our 10yr old will need to be tested for Covid again (I think?) Get our luggage and recheck it then go to our gate. I think if we can get that all done successfully I will buy a lottery ticket


Good Luck;it doesn't look to good for you.I'd look when the next flight to Vancouver is scheduled.raise a bit of a stink if you miss;depending how long to your next flight they'll pay for accomodations or give you coupons you can use in the airport.AC right? I hope.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

bcwife76 said:


> So how would that work? They just call all the people with a connection to say you get off now but everyone else stays? How do they verify you have a connection?  I honestly have no hope of getting it, we will have 1hr and 15 minutes at the most (unless our plane to Vancouver is delayed) and we still need to go through customs, our 10yr old will need to be tested for Covid again (I think?) Get our luggage and recheck it then go to our gate. I think if we can get that all done successfully I will buy a lottery ticket


1h15 is quite tight!  

They ask those with connections to deplane and others to stay put.  Tickets have to be shown.  They will not let you leave with this first group unless there is a connection.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We've had that happen before when going to Miami via YYZ.  They asked for anyone doing a connection to Miami (our specific flight) and let us off first and they checked all the boarding passes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This isn't policy related, but a recent video on cbc.ca on the situation at YYZ and the luggage!

https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1935686211721
One word for luggage issue...carry-on!


----------



## Sue M

BlancheNeige7 said:


> 1h15 is quite tight!
> 
> They ask those with connections to deplane and others to stay put.  Tickets have to be shown.  They will not let you leave with this first group unless there is a connection.


Plus they have a list of passengers with connections info, and times.


----------



## bcwife76

badiggio said:


> Good Luck;it doesn't look to good for you.I'd look when the next flight to Vancouver is scheduled.raise a bit of a stink if you miss;depending how long to your next flight they'll pay for accomodations or give you coupons you can use in the airport.AC right? I hope.


There is only one more flight to Vancouver after ours, ours is 9:40pm and the last one is 10:15 I think. I'm not sure that AC would pay for the Sheraton Gateway but it is worth a shot  AC has 12 direct flights (and several non direct) to Vancouver tomorrow (Sunday) so there is NO excuse not to rebook us for one of those. PITA though


----------



## bcwife76

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This isn't policy related, but a recent video on cbc.ca on the situation at YYZ and the luggage!
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1935686211721
> One word for luggage issue...carry-on!


Isn't that awful?!  And no, we have two checked suitcases


----------



## clarker99

DW and I just returned home to Saskatoon from LAX.  We connected at YYC.  Everything is open in YYC.

Information you may find helpful:
> LAX is an absolute zoo. If you are at all scared of Covid your phobia will be tested as WestJet flights arrive/depart in the same area as Delta Airlines.  People on top of people. It was pretty crazy.
> ArriveCan is easy to fill out. Took me less than 10 mins on my iPhone.
> WestJet staff member at check in LAX asks to see your negative tests (print out if you can) and takes your ArriveCan receipt number.  He put stickers on our passports to indicate he verified our negative tests.
> Canadian customs only looked at our negative tests. No one cared about vaccination status at any point.
> They do randomly select people who flew internationally to take a Covid test at YYC.  This happens after customs and right as you enter baggage claim. I cant confirm if it was a antigen test or a take home test as we were luckily not selected.

YYC was easy but LAX was 2019 levels of people.

Any questions let me know.  We just flew home yesterday so it is fresh.


----------



## Minnie84

clarker99 said:


> DW and I just returned home to Saskatoon from LAX.  We connected at YYC.  Everything is open in YYC.
> 
> Information you may find helpful:
> > LAX is an absolute zoo. If you are at all scared of Covid your phobia will be tested as WestJet flights arrive/depart in the same area as Delta Airlines.  People on top of people. It was pretty crazy.
> > ArriveCan is easy to fill out. Took me less than 10 mins on my iPhone.
> > WestJet staff member at check in LAX asks to see your negative tests (print out if you can) and takes your ArriveCan receipt number.  He put stickers on our passports to indicate he verified our negative tests.
> > Canadian customs only looked at our negative tests. No one cared about vaccination status at any point.
> > They do randomly select people who flew internationally to take a Covid test at YYC.  This happens after customs and right as you enter baggage claim. I cant confirm if it was a antigen test or a take home test as we were luckily not selected.
> 
> YYC was easy but LAX was 2019 levels of people.
> 
> Any questions let me know.  We just flew home yesterday so it is fresh.


Hey, we leave from Saskatoon to Lax in 3 weeks. Where did you get your test in Sask? We were going to drive to Lloyd and get the $40 Shopper's test ( we're in Battleford). And where did you test in Anaheim?


----------



## clarker99

Minnie84 said:


> Hey, we leave from Saskatoon to Lax in 3 weeks. Where did you get your test in Sask? We were going to drive to Lloyd and get the $40 Shopper's test ( we're in Battleford). And where did you test in Anaheim?


We are from Saskatoon so we did the drive thru test site in Saskatoon. We went 3 days before our flights and had the results in our e-health acct less than 24hrs later. It was $0.

In Anaheim, we went to the Covid Clinic @ Anaheim City Hall. DW wanted the results ASAP so we did the 1hr NAAT test. Cost is $199 but we got results back in 45mins.  IMO, the 24hr option would be the way to go (unless you really are wanting to know).  Just google ‘Covid Clinic Anaheim City Hall’ and you will find a link.


----------



## Minnie84

clarker99 said:


> We are from Saskatoon so we did the drive thru test site in Saskatoon. We went 3 days before our flights and had the results in our e-health acct less than 24hrs later. It was $0.
> 
> In Anaheim, we went to the Covid Clinic @ Anaheim City Hall. DW wanted the results ASAP so we did the 1hr NAAT test. Cost is $199 but we got results back in 45mins.  IMO, the 24hr option would be the way to go (unless you really are wanting to know).  Just google ‘Covid Clinic Anaheim City Hall’ and you will find a link.


I was looking into the drive through site in Stoon. Did they send you a document to your my Sask health account? Interesting......this changes my plans now! Did you need an appt, or just drive up?
And last question.....was it an up the brain test, or lower nostril?


----------



## clarker99

Minnie84 said:


> I was looking into the drive through site in Stoon. Did they send you a document to your my Sask health account? Interesting......this changes my plans now! Did you need an appt, or just drive up?


Drive-thru. No appt. Tell them the test is for travel and they expedite the results.

Once your result shows up in ehealth, call your doctors office and they will print you a copy that you can pick up.  No ability to print off a legit document from ehealth.


----------



## CanucksRock

Thankfully both my flights thru YYZ next month, there is another flight a few hours later if I miss the connection. My layovers are just over 2 hours both ways. I have Nexus, so that will help.


----------



## bababear_50

The local news is reporting that there is massive delays at YYZ today.
"" Officials with Toronto-Pearson International Airport are warning arriving international travellers to expect delays as long as three hours this weekend.
For those departing Pearson for international destinations, the airport is recommending travellers arrive at least three hours before their flight. Domestic travellers should arrive at least 90 minutes before their flight’s departure.""

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2021/08/21/toronto-pearson-airport-warns-of-long-delays-this-weekend/
https://www.narcity.com/toronto/tor...ogizes-after-travellers-complain-about-delays

It's not just luggage issues it, it's MAJOR staffing issues through out the entire system.
A ton of people need to be hired.
Planes are being forced to stay on the Tarmac because the Hall is crowded.
" Airport Quote:
"It should also be noted that we may hold planes at the gate—or hold arriving passengers in designated areas of the airport—during peak times to reduce the number of passengers entering the customs-controlled area," the spokesperson continued. "Baggage is also held until there is space in the baggage hall to maintain safety around the carousels." 


I absolutely would not want to be flying out or in at YYZ.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## BlancheNeige7

bababear_50 said:


> The local news is reporting that there is massive delays at YYZ today.
> "" Officials with Toronto-Pearson International Airport are warning arriving international travellers to expect delays as long as three hours this weekend.
> For those departing Pearson for international destinations, the airport is recommending travellers arrive at least three hours before their flight. Domestic travellers should arrive at least 90 minutes before their flight’s departure.""
> 
> https://toronto.citynews.ca/2021/08/21/toronto-pearson-airport-warns-of-long-delays-this-weekend/
> https://www.narcity.com/toronto/tor...ogizes-after-travellers-complain-about-delays
> 
> It's not just luggage issues it, it's MAJOR staffing issues through out the entire system.
> A ton of people need to be hired.
> Planes are being forced to stay on the Tarmac because the Hall is crowded.
> " Airport Quote:
> "It should also be noted that we may hold planes at the gate—or hold arriving passengers in designated areas of the airport—during peak times to reduce the number of passengers entering the customs-controlled area," the spokesperson continued. "Baggage is also held until there is space in the baggage hall to maintain safety around the carousels."
> 
> 
> I absolutely would not want to be flying out or in at YYZ.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


We arrived at YYZ yesterday and it was crazy!  Waiting in line to get through customs in that packed, poorly ventilated room with no distancing possible was by far the highest risk activity of our vacation.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone here traveling via Montreal (YUL)?  If I have a choice I always pick YUL over YYZ!


----------



## clarker99

Minnie84 said:


> I was looking into the drive through site in Stoon. Did they send you a document to your my Sask health account? Interesting......this changes my plans now! Did you need an appt, or just drive up?
> And last question.....was it an up the brain test, or lower nostril?


Lol… it is ‘Up the brain’ but more feels like when you get water up your nose. 5 secs of water in your nose to enjoy a holiday is worth it


----------



## bcwife76

We are at our gate at YYZ!!!!!! Somehow we made it!!!!


----------



## Minnie84

clarker99 said:


> Lol… it is ‘Up the brain’ but more feels like when you get water up your nose. 5 secs of water in your nose to enjoy a holiday is worth it


Exactly!! Thanks for your help.


----------



## quandrea

bababear_50 said:


> The local news is reporting that there is massive delays at YYZ today.
> "" Officials with Toronto-Pearson International Airport are warning arriving international travellers to expect delays as long as three hours this weekend.
> For those departing Pearson for international destinations, the airport is recommending travellers arrive at least three hours before their flight. Domestic travellers should arrive at least 90 minutes before their flight’s departure.""
> 
> https://toronto.citynews.ca/2021/08/21/toronto-pearson-airport-warns-of-long-delays-this-weekend/
> https://www.narcity.com/toronto/tor...ogizes-after-travellers-complain-about-delays
> 
> It's not just luggage issues it, it's MAJOR staffing issues through out the entire system.
> A ton of people need to be hired.
> Planes are being forced to stay on the Tarmac because the Hall is crowded.
> " Airport Quote:
> "It should also be noted that we may hold planes at the gate—or hold arriving passengers in designated areas of the airport—during peak times to reduce the number of passengers entering the customs-controlled area," the spokesperson continued. "Baggage is also held until there is space in the baggage hall to maintain safety around the carousels."
> 
> 
> I absolutely would not want to be flying out or in at YYZ.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Any thoughts on what it might be like flying domestically?


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> Any thoughts on what it might be like flying domestically?



Hi Hon
Well I don't have any news articles that I can quote for domestic flights ,,,,  but I do have a next door neighbor that is a AC employee at YYZ and she says they are facing incredible difficulties with staffing and delays.
Plus experiencing *many* tired , upset, aggressive ,and rude travelers.
I know my son & daughter in law just cancelled their Oct trip out West. (B.C.)

Pack your patience and best wishes.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## petunia

We flew YYZ-MCO yesterday and it seemed pretty normal at the WJ check in area, not slow but not really anything super busy either...the security and US customs area was nearly empty.


----------



## quandrea

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Well I don't have any news articles that I can quote for domestic flights ,,,,  but I do have a next door neighbor that is a AC employee at YYZ and she says they are facing incredible difficulties with staffing and delays.
> Plus experiencing *many* tired , upset, aggressive ,and rude travelers.
> I know my son & daughter in law just cancelled their Oct trip out West. (B.C.)
> 
> Pack your patience and best wishes.
> Hugs
> Mel


We just cancelled and I feel so much better. Six weeks ago, I thought I’d be ready, but with climbing numbers, I just can’t get on a plane yet. Thanks for getting back to me. I’m sure this was the right decision for us.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

BlancheNeige7 said:


> Had our return flight from LAX to YYZ (Pearson) today.  I have been sitting in the plane in Toronto for about 50 minutes!  Seems they deplane connecting flights, but other have to wait.  The flight attendant told us it would take about an hour to let the first group of 50 passengers through starting with First class then moving to passengers at the back of the plane. About 10 minutes or so per group.  Apparently it has taken up to 3hours.   Seems it has to do with the fact that it takes about 10x the time to process each passenger....
> 
> Anyhow... bring snacks and book seats as far up as possible!  Hope they let me off
> The poor flight attendants... lots of displeased people.
> 
> Update : It took us 2h30 from gate to exit.  No one even looked at our ArriveCan app... only vaccine papers.


Omg I hope we are not waiting 2+hrs Tuesday morning , it will be an overnight flight as it is! Our flight out of Pearson we arrived 3 hrs early and it was plenty of time, no lines at all. I think it must depend on the flight time. BTW, did you print your test results to come back? I have our vaccines printed (and now uploaded to ArriveCAN) but only emails for the tests from the covid clinic. Not sure if I should bother the front desk again to print stuff off for me…


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So here's a question about quarantining in FL.  Let's say you are positive, do you just stay at a hotel on the honour system?  When are you supposed to re-test if vaxxed? Day 8?  Can I just go to Walgreens, etc and get a test? If negative on Day 8 (or whenever) then I fly back to Canada?


----------



## clarker99

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So here's a question about quarantining in FL.  Let's say you are positive, do you just stay at a hotel on the honour system?  When are you supposed to re-test if vaxxed? Day 8?  Can I just go to Walgreens, etc and get a test? If negative on Day 8 (or whenever) then I fly back to Canada?


Pretty sure you have to wait 14 days from the date of your positive test before you can fly back to Canada.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

How can the airline deny you onboard if you are technically not positive anymore and you have a test to prove it?


----------



## clarker99

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Omg I hope we are not waiting 2+hrs Tuesday morning , it will be an overnight flight as it is! Our flight out of Pearson we arrived 3 hrs early and it was plenty of time, no lines at all. I think it must depend on the flight time. BTW, did you print your test results to come back? I have our vaccines printed (and now uploaded to ArriveCAN) but only emails for the tests from the covid clinic. Not sure if I should bother the front desk again to print stuff off for me…


I would print them, if possible.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Currently booked on a cruise due to return to dock Dec 31 with our flights from MCO to YYZ later the same day.  Will we be able to get our COVID test booked onboard to ship to then be able to show to Air Canada ?


----------



## clarker99

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> How can the airline deny you onboard if you are technically not positive anymore and you have a test to prove it?


I am not sure how they would, tbh. I just know that you can fly w/o a neg test if you have tested positive for covid bw 14 and 90 days. It is unlikely you would test negative 8 days after a positive.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

peacefrogdog said:


> Currently booked on a cruise due to return to dock Dec 31 with our flights from MCO to YYZ later the same day.  Will we be able to get our COVID test booked onboard to ship to then be able to show to Air Canada ?



Not many are doing testing anymore.  And by December, more than like none of them. Which cruise line?


----------



## peacefrogdog

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not many are doing testing anymore.  And by December, more than like none of them. Which cruise line?


 Royal Caribbean.

so if not able to do on board, does this mean we have to find a place to get tested once back and port? If so, flying back the same day looks to be a no go!


----------



## BlancheNeige7

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Omg I hope we are not waiting 2+hrs Tuesday morning , it will be an overnight flight as it is! Our flight out of Pearson we arrived 3 hrs early and it was plenty of time, no lines at all. I think it must depend on the flight time. BTW, did you print your test results to come back? I have our vaccines printed (and now uploaded to ArriveCAN) but only emails for the tests from the covid clinic. Not sure if I should bother the front desk again to print stuff off for me…


We printed the results before leaving the hotel.  It is not needed, but much easier to hand in a few papers than show the phone.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

peacefrogdog said:


> Royal Caribbean.
> 
> so if not able to do on board, does this mean we have to find a place to get tested once back and port? If so, flying back the same day looks to be a no go!



I replied to your post on the FL/CA testing thread.  I didn't see the point in posting it here as well.


----------



## Ladyubugme

clarker99 said:


> Drive-thru. No appt. Tell them the test is for travel and they expedite the results.
> 
> Once your result shows up in ehealth, call your doctors office and they will print you a copy that you can pick up.  No ability to print off a legit document from ehealth.


I work at the drive thru site and travelers are at the end of the queue  for results. Everyone else goes first : healthcare workers, symptomatic people, school kids etc. In fact they recommend people pay for private service as results can take up to a week (for negative results). And the numbers of people getting tested has tripled in the last week or so which can mean longer wait times. Just a a heads up!


----------



## clarker99

Ladyubugme said:


> I work at the drive thru site and travelers are at the end of the queue  for results. Everyone else goes first : healthcare workers, symptomatic people, school kids etc. In fact they recommend people pay for private service as results can take up to a week (for negative results). And the numbers of people getting tested has tripled in the last week or so which can mean longer wait times. Just a a heads up!



Nurse we had told us the exact opposite and we had results within 24hrs.  So, not sure where the truth is but we had zero issues.


----------



## Ladyubugme

clarker99 said:


> Nurse we had told us the exact opposite and we had results within 24hrs.  So, not sure where the truth is but we had zero issues.


I’m glad you got such quick results! I just know that as nurses we have no power to expedite anything you click off the reason for testing and that’s it. Definitely worth trying as it’s $90 for just a rapid test privately!


----------



## clarker99

Ladyubugme said:


> I’m glad you got such quick results! I just know that as nurses we have no power to expedite anything you click off the reason for testing and that’s it. Definitely worth trying as it’s $90 for just a rapid test privately!


I went over this with my wife and she said that the nurse asked our reason for testing and we said travel.  She said that it has been noted and that we should have the results via eHealth within 12-24hrs. We asked if there will be a document to print off via eHealth and she said we would need to call our doctors office and have them print off a copy that we will need to pick-up.

I may have misunderstood that the reason for testing was noted as a reason to expedite but that is the way it sounded when we were tested. Also, I have yet to know anyone that waited much beyond 24hrs for results.  If you have eHealth setup you get your results there quicker.  We rec’d our text msg of the neg test about 8-9 hrs after results showed up on eHealth.


----------



## KNovacovschi

clarker99 said:


> I went over this with my wife and she said that the nurse asked our reason for testing and we said travel.  She said that it has been noted and that we should have the results via eHealth within 12-24hrs. We asked if there will be a document to print off via eHealth and she said we would need to call our doctors office and have them print off a copy that we will need to pick-up.
> 
> I may have misunderstood that the reason for testing was noted as a reason to expedite but that is the way it sounded when we were tested. Also, I have yet to know anyone that waited much beyond 24hrs for results.  If you have eHealth setup you get your results there quicker.  We rec’d our text msg of the neg test about 8-9 hrs after results showed up on eHealth.



So if you can’t print off and they suggest sending it to your doctors how does that work? Your doctor is in Canada while you are in Florida. I’m just a little confused on this.


----------



## SirDuff

KNovacovschi said:


> So if you can’t print off and they suggest sending it to your doctors how does that work? Your doctor is in Canada while you are in Florida. I’m just a little confused on this.



The PP is talking about testing in Canada (to get into the US).


----------



## KNovacovschi

SirDuff said:


> The PP is talking about testing in Canada (to get into the US).



Ok gotcha, was confused, lol


----------



## 22Tink

I posted this on another thread but thought the info may be helpful here as well. 
We just checked in for the first leg of our trip in Prince George (flying WestJet) We have a connecting flight in Vancouver before we head to LAX and I’m not sure if it’s policy everywhere but here they asked for our negative test results and our vaccination records. I’m glad we tested yesterday before waiting for our layover in Vancouver, which was our original plan! I don’t know what they would have done but I’m guessing no we wouldn’t have made it on the plane if we didn’t have test results.


----------



## bcwife76

22Tink said:


> I posted this on another thread but thought the info may be helpful here as well.
> We just checked in for the first leg of our trip in Prince George (flying WestJet) We have a connecting flight in Vancouver before we head to LAX and I’m not sure if it’s policy everywhere but here they asked for our negative test results and our vaccination records. I’m glad we tested yesterday before waiting for our layover in Vancouver, which was our original plan! I don’t know what they would have done but I’m guessing no we wouldn’t have made it on the plane if we didn’t have test results.


Safe travels!! Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So here's a question about quarantining in FL.  Let's say you are positive, do you just stay at a hotel on the honour system?  When are you supposed to re-test if vaxxed? Day 8?  Can I just go to Walgreens, etc and get a test? If negative on Day 8 (or whenever) then I fly back to Canada?


On my last Nov trip I phoned Universal to ask just that. It was before our vaccinations started and no testing required, but I had thoughts of what would happen if I contracted Covid while there. Hard Rock said I could stay in hotel room and I would be checked on to make sure we stayed in room. 
For my last recent WDW trip I didn’t inquire because I am vaccinated and chances of getting Covid are low, so I wasn’t as concerned.


----------



## Baldy

Sue M said:


> On my last Nov trip I phoned Universal to ask just that. It was before our vaccinations started and no testing required, but I had thoughts of what would happen if I contracted Covid while there. Hard Rock said I could stay in hotel room and I would be checked on to make sure we stayed in room.
> For my last recent WDW trip I didn’t inquire because I am vaccinated and chances of getting Covid are low, so I wasn’t as concerned.


Good to know. 
Royal Pacific said:
“If you were to contract COVID during your stay, you would not be permitted to quarantine at our Loews properties. If needed we would assist with any early check outs.”


----------



## 2Lunds

Baldy said:


> Good to know.
> Royal Pacific said:
> “If you were to contract COVID during your stay, you would not be permitted to quarantine at our Loews properties. If needed we would assist with any early check outs.”


Oh my.  Where are you supposed to go?


----------



## tlcdoula

Baldy said:


> Good to know.
> Royal Pacific said:
> “If you were to contract COVID during your stay, you would not be permitted to quarantine at our Loews properties. If needed we would assist with any early check outs.”


Wonder what you are suppose to do in that case, does California have hotels set up specifically for covid positive?


----------



## Sue M

Baldy said:


> Good to know.
> Royal Pacific said:
> “If you were to contract COVID during your stay, you would not be permitted to quarantine at our Loews properties. If needed we would assist with any early check outs.”


Yikes!  I wonder where you are supposed to go?  Did you phone RP directly?


----------



## Baldy

I´m not sure where we would go. We check in tomorrow, but I’m afraid to ask.


----------



## spewey

I’m flying to Detroit today (my brother lives there) and my wife and DD, who have dual citizenship, are driving down to meet me (we rented a little RV and are headed south to Universal).

They say to arrive three hours in advance for this flight. From drop off at Terminal 3 to the gate it took me 14 minutes total. Nobody in line at security, nobody in line at immigration. The wait at Tim Hortons was longer.


----------



## accm

spewey said:


> I’m flying to Detroit today (my brother lives there) and my wife and DD, who have dual citizenship, are driving down to meet me (we rented a little RV and are headed south to Universal).
> 
> They say to arrive three hours in advance for this flight. From drop off at Terminal 3 to the gate it took me 14 minutes total. Nobody in line at security, nobody in line at immigration. The wait at Tim Hortons was longer.


We're flying out from terminal 3 in two weeks, and I hope we have the same luck as you. I wonder if all the reports we're hearing about are from terminal 1


----------



## BlancheNeige7

accm said:


> We're flying out from terminal 3 in two weeks, and I hope we have the same luck as you. I wonder if all the reports we're hearing about are from terminal 1


Our long wait at was for a flight from Terminal 3, leaving at 5pm on a Saturday.  They only had only 2 officers at the desks for US pre-clearance!


----------



## SirDuff

accm said:


> We're flying out from terminal 3 in two weeks, and I hope we have the same luck as you. I wonder if all the reports we're hearing about are from terminal 1



I think it can hit-or-miss in both terminals.  I mentioned earlier (I think - may have been in a different thread), I flew to the US out of T1 (on Air Canada).  The security line halted for about 30 minutes just after we entered (because CBP was backed up) but even so I went from entering the airport to the gate in about 45 minutes.  Had I been about 6 minutes earlier (i.e. get into the security line before the halt), it would have been more like 15 minutes.  I ran into friends who had been just a bit earlier than me and they said it was basically a constant walk through.  We do both have NEXUS which easily saved at least 30 minutes though (maybe longer - not sure but the pre-clearance line looked long).

I flew into T3 (international not US) a couple of weeks before that and had family that just flew into T1 (from US) earlier this week and both they and I breezed through.


----------



## White Cat

An hour wait at terminal 1 customs today. 15 mins at the Air Canada desk. 20 mins at security.


----------



## torontominnie

Home from non Disney trip in the states. The Walgreens testing was no trouble in Missouri (other then finding the appointment) and Pearson wasn’t bad at all arriving at terminal one. Ohare on the other hand had crazy lines to show documentation and no way to avoid the chaos. On the upside it was maybe 15 minutes from the gate to the car on landing.


----------



## ellbell

accm said:


> We're flying out from terminal 3 in two weeks, and I hope we have the same luck as you. I wonder if all the reports we're hearing about are from terminal 1


I wouldn't count on a short wait.  We flew out of Terminal 1 on Thursday and from being dropped off at the door to the gate took us 3.5 hours with 3 hours of that being security and customs. Customs was taking so long that they delayed our flight 45 minutes so people could still make the flight.


----------



## accm

ellbell said:


> I wouldn't count on a short wait.  We flew out of Terminal 1 on Thursday and from being dropped off at the door to the gate took us 3.5 hours with 3 hours of that being security and customs. Customs was taking so long that they delayed our flight 45 minutes so people could still make the flight.


Oh, I'm not counting on it, just hoping we get lucky. We also won't be going through customs, so I wonder how much of a difference that makes.


----------



## ellbell

accm said:


> Oh, I'm not counting on it, just hoping we get lucky. We also won't be going through customs, so I wonder how much of a difference that makes.


Probably a lot.  2/3s 9fnour wait was in customs


----------



## 2Lunds

I'm posting like a mad person in all the Canadian threads I'm following... Update: mixed vaccines get the green light from US!
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/u-s-canadian-travellers-mixed-vaccines-1.6213176


----------



## trompettecon

2Lunds said:


> I'm posting like a mad person in all the Canadian threads I'm following... Update: mixed vaccines get the green light from US!
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/u-s-canadian-travellers-mixed-vaccines-1.6213176


I saw! YASSSS! We were 5 going and one with the mix-Vaxx. Were crossing our fingers all day. Flights were already booked LOL


----------



## bcwife76

Disneyland here we come!!! Just in time too, we leave November 10


----------



## zebsterama

Yes!!!! This is great news!!! My wife and I are Astra / Pfizer, so this comes as great relief.


----------



## trompettecon

I would not post this in the US threads but here goes: We are all vaxxed up and ready to go. But let's all of us continue to wear masks while we are there! Disney requires thank goodness but not Universal...


----------

